# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Caesar progression thread.

## Sauzo

Well it might just be me but since his shed, Caesar seems to be changing colors. He's starting to develop the white head like I've seen on a lot of tigers. pretty excited.
Before shed


After shed

You can see below his nostril and back to under his eye is starting to turn white and the top of head is starting to go white too. Gonna be hot if his head turns white and he keeps the orange stripe down his back.

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (11-24-2017),_Albert Clark_ (10-30-2016),C.Marie (01-04-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-01-2017),Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_EDR_ (11-17-2016),_Fraido_ (10-29-2016),_jmcrook_ (10-29-2016),_kxr_ (10-31-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017),mihwaron (10-31-2016),Mike17 (03-13-2017),paulrobert (01-18-2017),_Reinz_ (10-29-2016)

----------


## Reinz

He's a good looking boy, I think that you made an awesome pick. I bet he will be a real stunner as gets older.  :Smile:

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-29-2016)

----------


## jmcrook

Absolutely gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-29-2016)

----------


## o.r hill

Beautiful snake.  I love the albinos.

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-30-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Looking great. 😎

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-30-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Terrific looking reptile Sau! Great job you are doing with him.  :Good Job:

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-30-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Looking great Sauzo. I want a new critter NOW! I'm torn between the SD retic, a boa, or another carpet.

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-30-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

> Looking great Sauzo. I want a new critter NOW! I'm torn between the SD retic, a boa, or another carpet.


Thanks. You know, I love my boas but honestly the retic and especially Angry Allie the JCP keep me on my toes lol.

----------


## mihwaron

so beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-31-2016)

----------


## Gio

How many sheds have you had since getting him?  Just one for my fella. I thought the last feed would put Wallace in blue but no go so far. 

Your boy looks great and will only get more colorful.

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-31-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

> How many sheds have you had since getting him?  Just one for my fella. I thought the last feed would put Wallace in blue but no go so far. 
> 
> Your boy looks great and will only get more colorful.


Thanks. He's only had 1 shed too but I've only had him a little over 2 weeks so i'm going to guess he's going to shed soon. He is growing like a weed though being fed 2 adult mice every 4-5 days. He was stretched out in his cage last night and he is probably close to 4' now and his turds are close to 5" lol. He is an eating and pooping machine lol.

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),Gio (11-07-2016),_jmcrook_ (10-31-2016)

----------


## jmcrook

Such fast growth from such relatively small snakes! Phyllis has been shedding about every 3-4 weeks like clockwork. I imagine she'll go blue this week sometime. She's usually in blue for 4-5 days and sheds the 5th day. It was every 3 weeks as a hatchling and would shed about 3-4 days after turning blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),Gio (11-07-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah Caesar sheds pretty fast too. After blue, he sheds within a day or 2. Had to clean his cage since he dropped a monster deuce and piss the aspen soaked up lol. Put him in his little tub with a hide and he enjoyed watching me lol. Then after I was done, I picked him up and he looked around on me a little and then curled up under my hand and went to sleep. I'm acyually typing this  while he is sleeping on me lol. So far he is rivaling my boas on mellowness.

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),Gio (11-07-2016),_jmcrook_ (10-31-2016),o.r hill (11-29-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Here's some new pictures of Caesar after lights went out and he decided it was time to use the shelf lol.
He's getting so big.

----------

C.Marie (06-06-2018),Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_Fraido_ (11-01-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-01-2016),Mangiapane85 (11-01-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017),Nellasaur (11-01-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Here's some new pictures of Caesar after lights went out and he decided it was time to use the shelf lol.
> He's getting so big.


Looks like I missed this one. 

He looks great and sounds like my guy. I'm rather pleased with the ease of handling so far. I'm always ready for him to snap, but that is just because he's new and I'm not used to him.

I'm glad you have a male and I like his name. I've said this before, but I'll repeat it. I'm very happy to see a group of us that all have SD, or SD/Dwarf crosses that were acquired at roughly the same time.

My guy is still in quarantine and I don't have a real cage for him like your nice AP cage. I suspect I'll let him take the Pro-Line from the royal for a bit and then get my Monster Cages big boy cage this spring or summer.

If these guys/girls see 9 or 10 feet we'll have a lot of snake to handle. 

They are much, much different than anything I've ever worked with.

Caesar looks very well adjusted in his new cage.

----------

Dillonfail (03-29-2017),_jmcrook_ (11-07-2016),_Sauzo_ (11-07-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah. I poached this AP cage from Dottie. I feel bad as I swear she misses her shelf. She was always trying to climb the back wall but I think now she realizes its gone so now she stares out of the front lol. I'll have to either pick her up as well as Luna and Allison 3 T10s or just order T25s for the 2 boas and retic and then just move the other 3 into the T10s. Just the T25s loaded with all options I want plus shipping are a killer. For less than half the price and much faster timewise, I can just order 3 more loaded T10s.

And yeah Caesar only got angry once and that when I tried to use a small pvc tube to wake him up and kind of scoot him forward to pick him up. He really didn't like that and actually hissed lol. So I have since switched and just a twisted up paper towel to rub on his head and neck to let him know i'm there and he is much more relaxed with that lol. He's never struck at me. He has struck at his rats and mice like crazy lol. He really likes to eat. Got all excited last feeding and ate the weaned rat butt first.

I have no idea really how big this guy is going to grow. Kris said 5-7' with normal feedings. I have also heard the first 2 years are when they really grow so I guess we'll see when he hits 1 year old. So far, he's almost 4'.

Yeah get a Monster cage so I can bug you on how good they are lol. And make sure to get a shelf. I'm sure your guy would love one as much as Caesar loves his lol. When hes not busying sitting in his nest on top of the flexwatt, he's usually up on the shelf relaxing.

----------

Gio (11-07-2016)

----------


## o.r hill

I agree that it will be fascinating to see how all these SDs will turn out.  You are doing  service to people who are interested in them.

----------

Gio (11-07-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2016),_Sauzo_ (11-07-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

I would like to do more service by getting a SD/D pied retic but I guess they haven't been made yet  :Sad:

----------

o.r hill (11-29-2016)

----------


## Gio

Back tracking a bit.  

I agree they shed fast once blue, or at least when I notice it. 

Seemed to be much faster than any of my other species here.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Nice guy!  All you people with your SD crosses...you're going to make it so hard to ignore them. :/  I can't house a bunch of standard-sized retics but I could house a bunch of retics 12' or under...of course, not in this trailer as I'm near capacity in my allotted rooms, but we'll eventually get a nice sized house.  :Razz: 

River loves her shelf, too!  She comes out to bask under the heat panel all the time, and now that she's outgrown her hides that's where she spends most of her time.

As far as shedding, she takes about the same time as my other snakes (1-2 weeks).  She moves through her blue phases a tad quicker, but takes a lot longer to actually get to her blue phase.  I generally track shedding time from the very first sign of shed.  She starts hiding out of sight around day 4-6 of her shed cycle and takes about that long to go blue, that's the best way to tell she's going to shed if I'm doubting my eyes.  If she's shedding, she won't come and greet me, and she gets less and less enthusiastic about leaving her hideaways each day until she completely stops coming out.

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah i'd like to get another but my next one I really wanted was a SD/D pied tiger retic but I guess they haven't been made yet. I might have to suck it up and try and find a small parents male one as I don't want a 14' snake lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Well I think Caesar has outgrown weaned rats already. Guess the little man needs small rats now. He is growing like a monster lol. I got him Oct 10 and when I got him, an adult mouse made a sizeable lump in him, now weaned rats barely do anything and he's going into his 2nd shed in a month.


And here's him doing the ritual butt sniffing that he loves to do with his food lol

----------

_Fraido_ (11-11-2016),Gio (11-10-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Oh yeah, he could take at least a small rat no problem. Love the paint job on your guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-10-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Well I think Caesar has outgrown weaned rats already. Guess the little man needs small rats now. He is growing like a monster lol. I got him Oct 10 and when I got him, an adult mouse made a sizeable lump in him, now weaned rats barely do anything and he's going into his 2nd shed in a month.
> 
> 
> And here's him doing the ritual butt sniffing that he loves to do with his food lol


Beautiful snake!

He is only going to improve with age. A friend of mine who is very, very familiar with the species says it is one that improves with age rather than fades. His head looks pretty thick and square too.

Caesar will have zero issues with small rats. 

Pythons seem to fair quite well with large prey items within reason.

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-10-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Yeah I love this little man lol. He has definitely filled out since I got him. Kris said pack him with a little food to fill him out and he was right, this little guy has gotten the "retic head" and has thickened up nicely. His head is wrinkly though as he's ready to shed so after he does, i'll put up some fresh shed pics of him lol.

And yeah, he should easily eat smalls now. Like I said, when I got him, he was probably 2.5-3' and small rats just seems a little big for him but now, he's almost 4' and eats weaned rats butt first easily lol.

Here's a couple pics of him with no flash. Not very clear lol.

----------

_Fraido_ (11-11-2016),Gio (11-11-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-11-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Ok wtf lol. So in the pictures above, I gave Caesar weaned rats and he was clearly too big for them. So fat forward a week or so and Caesar shed today. Well he went bananas as I was cleaning his huge turd and taking his shed skin out and he wanted food NOW!! So I go get him a small rat and wtf!! It now looks like small rats are too small for him!! This guy is a monster lol. He just eats, poops and grows. It might be time for small mediums or 2 smalls.  :Surprised: 


Kind of hard to see but there pretty much isn't even a lump and he just ate it and is crawling off...

----------

Gio (11-16-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-16-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017)

----------


## Gio

I think that looks just fine. I guess it all depends on what you want his final size to be. From everything I've been told and read, early, frequent feedings will result in accelerated growth and larger adult size.

I'm staying with smalls and a 7-10 day interval but I'm looking to stay 9 feet or under.

Caesar seems to have a zest for chowing down. Wallace eats but never goes crazy, at least not yet.

He looks great bud! You definitely got yourself a winner there!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-16-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks man. Yeah I might just try the one smalls and see how he acts. If its like today, he might need more or I might need a hook lol. He is definitely not shy. When I walked in the room, he immediately poked his head up over his hide and came forward lol. Then when he saw nothing yet, he went back and sat with his head on top of the hide. Then when I opened the door after the rat was thawed and removed his warm hide, he again came shooting forward following the hide lol all the way up to the door opening. I kind of had to push his face back while using the hide as a shield/battering ram lol. And when he finally saw the rat, it was game over. He went gung ho and grabbed it and wrapped it. The pictures are of him after holding it a few mins lol.

And yeah I kind of want him to stay under 10' but I don't want to underfeed him to achieve it, not saying you are but you know what I mean.

----------


## jmcrook

Lol sounds just like Phyllis! Eating, pooping, growing machine. Just like you said about Caesar's feeding response, she's not shy about food in the slightest either. Comes rushing to the cage door as soon as the key is in the door lock. I'd say as long as he isn't pushing at the cage and seems otherwise content those smalls are probably fine. I dropped Phyllis's temps a bit and I think that calmed her down some. She still managed to cook down a legit medium rat in about 4 days though. Keeping her at a 7 day interval and monitoring her pushing tendencies. Seems to be keeping her in check. Caesar looks even brighter than the last pics you posted! I know you said he's fresh shed but dang... He's going to look amazing as an adult! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (11-16-2016),_Sauzo_ (11-16-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Yeah he does seem to be getting brighter. He also is getting an attitude lol. When he wants food, he isn't shy about letting me know lol. When he was in shed, he was an angel. Now that he is out of shed, he's a terror lol. Think i'm going to drop him down to 7 days too.

Even my little dumerils is growing like a weed lol. She shed last night too and I went to go feed her and she is up to small adult mice from her hoppers when I got her. Everyone is all growing up  :Tears:  lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-16-2016)

----------


## jmcrook

And I definitely recommend the hook idea. I hook trained Phyllis from day one and it has been a tremendous help in dealing with her when she gets too excited about the doors opening lol. A light tap and a gentle rub on her back and she chills out pretty quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah think I'm going to order a hook lol. Caesar lured me into a false sense of mellowness since he was in shed for a couple weeks. Now that he is more comfortable with the housing and me, he isn't shy about me at all. If he wants food, he comes straight at me and looks at me lol. I'm imagining a little air quote over his head of "you know, human, if I was bigger, you would be dinner"

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-16-2016),o.r hill (11-29-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

Not the same puppy dog anymore huh Sauzo? Lol.. I was wondering if that would last... still an amazing snake though. I wish I had him. Caesar is one of my faves of the big guys on this site...

I know it's not the same thing, but Hulk, my adult Brooks king has always had a voracious appetite, but I switched him to small weaned rats a couple of weeks ago. And dang. He comes RUSHING up to the top now. Only on feeding days though. He knows the difference between dad cleaning up and dad feeding. ... and yes, I know he doesn't view me as his dad lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-16-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah, he's not the laid back lounger anymore. I think it might have been because of his shed lol. He loves to cruise around. He was all over me today when I had him out. he sat down on my arm for about 5 mins and then round 2 of running all over my shoulders, arms, down my leg, trying to get on the computer table, trying to get into the other snakes cages lol.

And thanks. I love Caesar. He is so interactive. He literally watches me from over top of his hides lol. And yeah, Caesar was all over the door when it opened and he smelled rat lol. I'm hoping maybe it was just that last week I gave him a weaned rat so maybe he was just extra hungry today...lets hope so or I am going to be getting full useage of the glass sliding door as a shield lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-16-2016),Mangiapane85 (11-16-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

Beautiful !!

What morph ?

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-17-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

> Beautiful !!
> 
> What morph ?


He's a white albino tiger. Right Sauzo? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-17-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah, he's a white phase albino tiger 50% het snow.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Yeah River also explodes in growth after sheds.  I've literally seen her grow half a foot between the beginning of a shed cycles and after shedding.  It's like once she loses that skin her body bounces out. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Yeah River also explodes in growth after sheds.  I've literally seen her grow half a foot between the beginning of a shed cycles and after shedding.  It's like once she loses that skin her body bounces out. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yup. Kind of funny cause when I got him on Oct 10th, a small rat let a huge lump in him. Now just over a month later, a small rat barely even leave a lump. And I think he's still hungry cause he keeps popping his head out over the top of his hide or the side of his hide when I walk by. It's like he is hoping the rat god delivers more lol. I don't think he is going to last 7 days on this small rat.

----------


## EDR

Awesome retic sauzo. He makes me think about my albino clown and how her colors will change.

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-17-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar playing peekaboo hoping I have dinner for him lol.

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-21-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017),o.r hill (11-29-2016)

----------


## dkatz4

> Yeah think I'm going to order a hook lol. Caesar lured me into a false sense of mellowness since he was in shed for a couple weeks. Now that he is more comfortable with the housing and me, he isn't shy about me at all. If he wants food, he comes straight at me and looks at me lol. I'm imagining a little air quote over his head of "you know, human, if I was bigger, you would be dinner"


LOL!!  My little boa, the one i let slither across my 4-year-old's face, has a terrifying food "switch" that gets flipped the second a rat is in the room.  His food response is like Fred Flintstone gambling.

----------


## Sauzo

Lol. Yeah Vicky loves food too. She almost took a shot at the camera when I was taking pictures of her tonight. I knew she was loading up as she cocked her body and flicked her tongue fast. And then there is the tell tale sign with her, her pupils get really huge and being sunglow, you can see them easily. her whole eye turns bright red and then she fires like a cannon haha.

----------


## Sauzo

Just snapped this one while I was typing. Here he is getting more forward about where dinner is lol.

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),Gio (11-24-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Here's a couple more of Caesar upset about the 7 day feeding schedule vs the 4 day feeding schedule lol.

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),Gio (11-24-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017),mihwaron (11-25-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Ok since nothing new is happening here, here is a picture of Caesar on his shelf waiting for dinner.......again.

----------

jbzapanda (11-29-2016),_jmcrook_ (11-24-2016),mihwaron (11-25-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol Caesar wondering where food is. I missed the shot of him standing up like a cobra when I walked by his cage. This is the after effect as I went to grab the camera, he decided dinner wasn't coming so he back pedaled into the hide again lol. He wasn't tricked into thinking the camera was dinner lol.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Caesar is coming along nicely Sauzo! He's a very handsome critter.  :Wink:

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-29-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

You've utterly disappointed him Sauzo, how could you?

Lol River does that, too.  "Food?  Where food?"

*No food*

*Lays head on ground or nearby object and lays there, maybe twitching in excitement at movement but always being disappointed*

We can only be glad they're  not following Demigod's example and latching onto limbs every time you open the tank (ok maybe not every time but I feed him literally as much as he will eat and it doesn't help and it's been 1.5 years).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-29-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

> Caesar is coming along nicely Sauzo! He's a very handsome critter.


Thanks. He's also getting much more bold as he comes along too lol.

----------


## Sauzo

> You've utterly disappointed him Sauzo, how could you?
> 
> Lol River does that, too.  "Food?  Where food?"
> 
> *No food*
> 
> *Lays head on ground or nearby object and lays there, maybe twitching in excitement at movement but always being disappointed*
> 
> We can only be glad they're  not following Demigod's example and latching onto limbs every time you open the tank (ok maybe not every time but I feed him literally as much as he will eat and it doesn't help and it's been 1.5 years).
> ...


Haha yeah. He's been laying there this whole time. I don't think I could feed him as much as he will eat. Like I said, I think he has a hollow tail he hides food in lol. I think I did reach his limit a while ago when he ate a small rat, weaned rat and large mouse but he was younger then. Now he easily eats 2 small rats. Gonna see if the reptile shop has a small enough quail for him tomorrow. I'll post some pics of his adventure there if I get one lol.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> Haha yeah. He's been laying there this whole time. I don't think I could feed him as much as he will eat. Like I said, I think he has a hollow tail he hides food in lol. I think I did reach his limit a while ago when he ate a small rat, weaned rat and large mouse but he was younger then. Now he easily eats 2 small rats. Gonna see if the reptile shop has a small enough quail for him tomorrow. I'll post some pics of his adventure there if I get one lol.


Yeah Demi is on a diet now because clearly giving him extra food is not going to curb his appetite and he's gotten chunky.  Nobody else in this house is a bottomless pit like that snake...

Looking forward to the update!  River at least gets excited about variety, hopefully Caesar does, too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Freshly shed Caesar growing like a weed.

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-10-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Looking good man! That's a helluva paint job on him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-10-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks man. Think i'm going to cut his feeding to once a week instead of every 4 days. He's starting to get retic hips lol. Think I might be overfeeding him a little bit haha.

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-10-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar waiting for dinner like he usually does lol.


And I'm still poop free!! I have been accident free for 68 days  :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),Gio (12-18-2016)

----------


## jmcrook

lol good track record on the lack of poo bombs! Phyllis hasn't gotten me but maybe twice, however, I have had to clean up her cage every day for the last three days and three times total on the first of those three days. Reticulated sewage line lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Haha. Yeah Caesar poops on the cool side of his cage in the back corner so i'm pretty lucky its really only in one spot. he did drop a little dollop of urate on the warm side which was surprising. Also his poop is pretty solid, not like a watery mess thank god. Seems he has "cleaner, more solid poops" with quails and chicks. Rats gave him pretty stinky poop that was more soft. Cant believe i'm analyzing snake poop now  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## jmcrook

I wish Phyllis would just pick a spot and use it. She's all over the place, big watery piss over here, giant stinking turd over there, a pile of urate over there... seems like it never ends lol. Full time snake janitor and I've only got two snakes haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-18-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha. Yup. It's a glamorous life for sure. I'm usually clean something up off someone every couple days. That's why I went with the basic set up for everyone. Makes spotting and cleaning up urates or turds easier. But like I said, I am kind of lucky I guess cause most of my snakes drop a deuce or piss in one of 4 corners of their cages. The boas are usually in one of two back corners, the retic is back left corner. The dumerils just drops a deuce anywhere lol. I found one about 4" long inside her cool hide haha. She's only about 18" yet dropped a 4" deuce haha. The BP drops em anywhere, the JCP drops em on her cool side. And Princess Harley my beardie wont go poop unless she's in her little bathtub. She jumps off her hammock and sits on the cool side scratching at the glass when she has to poop. She's like a dog I swear haha.

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-18-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol and just after typing what I typed above, I looked over to see Allison cruising all over. I wander over there and she dropped a huge deuce. So today it was Rosey's urate this morning and now Allison's deuce, what a glamorous job  :Good Job:

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-18-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar doing his BP periscope imitation  :Wink:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-18-2016),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_CloudtheBoa_ (12-19-2016),Gio (12-18-2016),_jmcrook_ (12-18-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Omg those last two pics are priceless  so cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-19-2016)

----------


## Gio

He's looking good!

Wallace is a steady eater every 7 and I'll bet I can take him to 10 with no issues. He's a stealthy fellow as well.

Caesar seems a bit more outgoing and hungry which is cool.

I'm certainly OK with a 7-9 footer here.

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-19-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah I've changed Caesar to every 7 days. He seems fairly ok with it now. He's not so food driven as when I got him. 

And yeah he is definitely outgoing. He loves to watch what's going on outside the cage and anytime I slide open Rosey or Vicky's door, he is immediately poking his head out of his hide or raising his head up to see what's going on lol. And once the lights go out, he usually will sit on top of a hide or sit with his head resting on the litter dam, looking outside.

As for size, I really am not sure how big Caesar will get. I'm going to plan for 10' so anything smaller and I will for sure be prepared. Not too worried really as long as he keeps his laid back mellow personality.

----------


## Sauzo

> Omg those last two pics are priceless  so cute! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yeah I thought so too. I was sitting on the chair by his cage eating a cheeseburger and looked over to see his head poking above the litter dam as his cage is level with the chair. I had to get up and snap a picture of him lol. He was a good boy and sat there for the photo session. Then afterwards, when I sat down to finish my burger, I guess he figured no food, no need to stay here and he back peddled into his head and readjusted his head so just his nose and eyes poked out of the cool hide haha.

Also here's an older picture of him after a rat. Guess he wanted seconds haha. Not a very clear picture though  :Sad: 


Love retics. So comical and full of personality.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-19-2016),C.Marie (01-02-2018)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Yup that's retics in a nut shell.  I haven't posted about it on this site but I recently had a fridge failure, so between a shed cycle, the fridge failing, and waiting to get a chest freezer/new food River and several other snakes have gone over a month without food....I feel bad for her but she's taking it well.  Beyond the usual excited outburst from her hide she's not misbehaving or showing any extreme hunger behavior.  I should have more food in by Thursday as I ordered it last week, and these poor hungry snakes will be able to eat.  Hopefully a chest freezer will help me to save the snake food in the future because this is the third failure in 2 years. :/

Caesar is a cute guy!  He gives you more of a "food plz" look than the "food!!!!  Oh ok no food *hangs head*" look I get from River.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-19-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

He used to be really food driven but like I said, he seems to have mellowed out on it after being packed with quail, rats and chicks every 4 days for a month or so. He still loves to eat and go bonkers when he does smell food but yeah he more "food plz" now than "FOOD!!"

And that sucks about the frig failing with all the food. I need to pick me up a little chest freezer too and stock up on food for everyone.

And oh man, one month with no food!! If my snakes went that long, I'm sure there would be a headline of man eaten by his snakes lol. The boas get worked up after 2 weeks with no food. By 3 weeks they are good and hungry. Everyone else is following my finger around after a week haha.

Here's Caesar about 15 mins ago. Think he's waiting for food haha. He was on top of his hides and now he's camping the door.


And thanks. Yeah Caesar is pretty awesome. Total laid back retic. He's kind of like a thinner, longer, more active boa with a touch more interactive personality.

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Lol. The most dramatic my snakes get is staring at me if I walk in.  No bites, or grumpiness or anything.  The ball python has luckily passed his "strike at anything that moves" phase for a few months now.  Very few of my snakes are eating more often than 2 weeks at this point.

I love the retics, too.  Definitely plan on adding a few more, most likely SDs though as standard retics take up a lot of room. Haha. They're definitely great interactive display snakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah, I want a SD pied tiger but they haven't been made yet and when they are, I'm sure they will cost a kidney or 2 lol. I also do like platinum tiger SDs.

About the only snake I got that would qualify as display for me is my JCP as she is still kind of excitable easily but is calming down. The rest of my snakes I try and get out at least a few times a week even if only for 15 mins or so just so they are used to being handled. Seems to make them less shy and skittish. My vet and the nurses were actually pretty surprised how tame Rosey is. All Rosey wanted to do was get back to me when the vet or nurses held her lol. They like my reptiles except Allison did take a few shots at the vet haha.

----------


## Sauzo

And the food begging begins....

----------

Gio (12-20-2016),jbzapanda (12-20-2016),_jmcrook_ (12-20-2016),Marzipan (01-21-2017),o.r hill (12-30-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

LOL, who could resist that face?  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-20-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

> LOL, who could resist that face?


Haha I know. He plays the "cute look" card every time.

----------


## jbzapanda

I'm such a huge fan of Caesar and his adorable food begging snoot ☺

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-20-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Here he is the night before dinner. I think he is preparing himself for tomorrow lol.



Also, not sure if anyone else has had this but when I feed Caesar chicken or quail, his poops aren't as stinky. He has much stinkier poop when he eats rats. I think this opposite of most people lol.

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),Marzipan (01-21-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar relaxing on his shelf. This guy rivals the boas for champion lounger  :Razz:

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-03-2017),Marzipan (01-21-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-31-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Such a sharp looking critter! I love how clean the tiger pattern looks with the white albino coloration. Someday I really want a lavender tiger high % SD or snow tiger high % SD. Retics have hands down the best paint jobs out there in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Kris said he picked out a sweet male for me although i'm starting to think he just grabbed Caesar cause he was probably eating all the profits hahaha. The stripe is almost complete except like 2 breaks and his temperament is crazy. He's so freakin mellow haha except when food is around. He seems to love to curl up on me and just lounge. Only other snakes I got that like to sit on me that much are big Rosey and Luna. And yeah I like the paint jobs on retics too.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Really nice shelf pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. He did perk up a little when I got close. I was assuming he was thinking it was dinner time but after no smell of food, he laid back down lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Alright guys, at what size you did guys start feeding your retics medium rats? Caesar is now eating 2 small rats or 2 chicks or 2 quails every week and within 1.5-2 days, his lump is gone and he is staring out the front again. Even after 2 of them, he still doesn't seem "full" as in he doesn't retreat to hide and digest. He will sit on top of the hide and stare out the door or put his body behind his warm hide and lay his head and neck on top of the warm hide and look outside. He's probably just over 4' and probably close to 1.5 inches thick.

----------


## jmcrook

According to my records, Phyllis started eating medium rats in late October-early November at about 9ish months old close to 5'. She had been taking big smalls/small mediums for a bit previous to that. Even after taking her biggest meal (medium and a small that Geoffrey turned down in the same feeding) she didn't have much for a lump after 2 days. I bet Caesar could tackle a medium at this point. Phyllis's last meal was a small rat and she had completely passed it through her in 4 days. Now after I had her out for a while earlier she's back to smashing her cage up hah. Tomorrow is feeding day and she's for sure getting a medium rat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-08-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (01-08-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah, I might try Caesar on a medium next feeding. It's pretty apparent even 2 small rats really aren't doing the job anymore for him. I'll probably up his poultry size too since he seems to love them more than rats. And also January 18 will 8 months for Caesar so yeah he is close to when Phyllis took her medium rat.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

According to my records River started on medium rats sometime between 4.5' and 6', only a month before she hit 6' so probably safe to say 5'-6'.  She was immediately bumped to larges as I saw the mediums weren't enough. Lol

She had 5-6 meals of doubled up small rats since hitting 4.5' then 2 meals of mediums before being bumped to larges at 6'.  This was over the span of maybe 3 months, but I didn't record any of the length measurements in between.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-08-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (01-08-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Ok cool, yeah it sounds like Caesar might be ready for medium rats and probably next size up quails and chicks. I believe I was buying her 3 week old quails and small chicks. He is growing like a freakin weed. He's passed up Dottie in size and getting close to overtaking Vicky in size. Only one larger than him is Rosey at 7 ft but shes also just over 4 years old vs Caesar at almost 8 months haha.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

River has hit spurts and periods of zero growth.  I'm fairly sure she hit the 6' mark at 1.5-2 months after she was recorded at 4.5' but I didn't record it.  After that her growth stagnated and took ~7 months to get to 7' and only went up two sizes in rat and took a few 1 lb rabbits.   She's now on colossals at over 7' at 2.5 years old and once she sheds I may try to get another length measurement.  It's hard to tell if she's grown any she may surprise me. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah same. Caesar looks pretty much the same until I take him out and let him sit on me. Then its like "dang Caesar! you've gotten huge". Then he either stretches out on the bed or will curl up on me somewhere and go to sleep or sometimes he will stretch out in front me and either stare at the floor or stare at the tv lol.

I still have a perfect record of not being pissed or pooped on lol. Been almost 3 months now!!

----------


## ShaneSilva

> Lol yeah same. Caesar looks pretty much the same until I take him out and let him sit on me. Then its like "dang Caesar! you've gotten huge". Then he either stretches out on the bed or will curl up on me somewhere and go to sleep or sometimes he will stretch out in front me and either stare at the floor or stare at the tv lol.
> 
> I still have a perfect record of not being pissed or pooped on lol. Been almost 3 months now!!


Very brave letting the retic on the bed. I've already been peed on twice this year.


Reading this makes me wonder if I've been underfeeding my guy. He's a little over 4 feet as well but only getting one small. I've been thinking about feeding him 2 but didn't want to over do it. But seeing that you've been feeding Caesar 2 smalls no problem and they're about the same size I'll give it a try today. Do you know about how heavy the smalls you feed him are? I've small rats vary a lot in size from different rat breeders

----------


## Sauzo

> Very brave letting the retic on the bed. I've already been peed on twice this year.
> 
> 
> Reading this makes me wonder if I've been underfeeding my guy. He's a little over 4 feet as well but only getting one small. I've been thinking about feeding him 2 but didn't want to over do it. But seeing that you've been feeding Caesar 2 smalls no problem and they're about the same size I'll give it a try today. Do you know about how heavy the smalls you feed him are? I've small rats vary a lot in size from different rat breeders


Lol yeah I know but Caesar seems really mellow verging on being lazy haha. Although if he does piss on the bed, I'm going to be in a mess literally and figuratively  :Razz: . 

If I fed Caesar one small a week, he would tear his cage apart. He already sticks his head out with mouth open and flails his head around after finishing his first meal and smelling the 2nd one lol. I think up to one year old, they are bottomless pits. That's why I feed him on a generous schedule plus it seems to keep laid back. After a year old, i'll cut him back and see how it goes.

As for weight, no I don't got a weight. I generally don't weigh the food anymore. I did the whole 10% body weight stuff for Dottie but really to me its a waste of time. I just feed them something that leave a noticeable lump and makes them wander off which I assume means they are full and happy. As for size, a rough guess would be about 4 inches or so from nose to butt and probably around 1-1.5 inch thick at the rear hips.

Caesar has grown a ton though. I got him back on Oct 10th and he was about 2 ft. Now at last guesstimate, he is just over 4 ft. and I think he might be going into shed as it's starting to look like his neck is getting wrinkly and he's not his usual social self.

----------

_ShaneSilva_ (01-09-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

Thanks for the info. Definitely going to start feeding more than one small. He ate two and was still looking for more tonight.

And 2 feet in 3 months is quite a bit of growth. You must be doing something right

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-09-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah Caesar usually stills looks for more food even after 2 smalls. Heck he looks for food 2 days after eating. Tonight, I slid open his door to change his water. He popped his head out of his cool hide and looked at me. I reached in, grabbed his water bowl and went and washed it and refilled it. Came back and he was sitting on the warm side which is the door and side he gets fed on. He was all looking at my hand and the water bowl lol. After being all excited for about 5 secs and then seeing no food was coming, just a water bowl, he turned around and went back into his cool hide lol. He is shedding so he's not too social at the moment but he is social enough for food.

----------

_ShaneSilva_ (01-09-2017)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Lol he's way more food oriented than River.  Once River goes blue she wants nothing to do with anything.  She slowly starts poking her head out less and less from the beginning of her shed cycle until she finally goes blue.

I can just picture Caesar's food face though.  And the disappointment after he didn't get anything. Lol Some retics are such characters.  Guess he's gotta fuel his growth somehow.  :Razz: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-09-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

Gotta love how intelligent they are

----------


## ShaneSilva

> Alright guys, at what size you did guys start feeding your retics medium rats? Caesar is now eating 2 small rats or 2 chicks or 2 quails every week and within 1.5-2 days, his lump is gone and he is staring out the front again. Even after 2 of them, he still doesn't seem "full" as in he doesn't retreat to hide and digest. He will sit on top of the hide and stare out the door or put his body behind his warm hide and lay his head and neck on top of the warm hide and look outside. He's probably just over 4' and probably close to 1.5 inches thick.


According to this the rats I've been feeding Levi are considered medium. He is also just over 4' so about the same size as Caesar. With that said I'm sure he'll have no problem taking a medium



>

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah, today I bought everyone rats and decided to weigh them all so I know exactly what I'm dealing with and if I need to give the owner of my reptile shop a bunch of grief for selling me undersized rats for overcharged prices haha. Anyways, her rats are pretty much right in the middle. Her larges are 255g, medium is 117g, and the smalls were 65g and the adult mouse I feed my dumerils was 20g. So she is safe from my rage plus she always lets me rummage through the bags of frozen feeders and pick out the ones I want lol.

And yeah I'll give Caesar a medium next feeding. He's going into shed so I'm skipping his feeding this week as he is quiet and just sitting in his hide. I decided to give him a bigger tub so he can soak in it too and also added a silk vine above his shelf so he can have a little hiding spot up high if wanted. He popped his head out to look at the stuff and then went back in the hide lol.

You can see the stuff here. I also gave Rosey and Vicky and Dot bigger tubs too so they can soak also if wanted. Sorry about the reflection from my beardies cage in the picture there lol.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-12-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-11-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very nice setups Sauzo. Your critters have it good!  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-12-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Sauzo, This is what works great for my snakes:  I size my soaking bowls as if they are hides, maybe you did too, I can't tell. And I believe it makes my snakes feel more secure, plus they can easily see 170 degrees and another 90 degrees with a slight turn of the head.  This way they always know what's going on which is a good defense or for ambush.   They also use the bowls even after they have splashed all of the water out.  

That's why I believe the bowls are dual purpose, soaking and as a pseudo-hide.

I also believe the round shape helps with feeling more secure than the RB hides. 


Mack


Butch

Elvira 

Lizzy on the bottom, Mack in the middle

----------

_BR8080_ (01-12-2017),_Sauzo_ (01-12-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (01-12-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

I guess the 2 rat breeders I been buying from are both very generous with the weight of their rats. Some of the "smalls" I been feeding were over 100g

You do have nice set ups. I just upgraded a couple tubs today as well. Does Caesar not eat when he's in shed?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm digging your setup too Reinz! Are those 6ft enclosures? Where did you find the larger water bowls and are they spill proof?

----------

_Reinz_ (01-13-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Very nice setups Sauzo. Your critters have it good!


Thanks. I try to take the best care of them I can  :Smile:

----------


## Sauzo

> Sauzo, This is what works great for my snakes:  I size my soaking bowls as if they are hides, maybe you did too, I can't tell. And I believe it makes my snakes feel more secure, plus they can easily see 170 degrees and another 90 degrees with a slight turn of the head.  This way they always know what's going on which is a good defense or for ambush.   They also use the bowls even after they have splashed all of the water out.  
> 
> That's why I believe the bowls are dual purpose, soaking and as a pseudo-hide.
> 
> I also believe the round shape helps with feeling more secure than the RB hides. 
> 
> 
> Mack
> 
> ...


Like El-Ziggy said, where do you get those bowls from? And I'm guessing they come in different sizes all the up to a 7' boa?

----------


## Sauzo

> I guess the 2 rat breeders I been buying from are both very generous with the weight of their rats. Some of the "smalls" I been feeding were over 100g
> 
> You do have nice set ups. I just upgraded a couple tubs today as well. Does Caesar not eat when he's in shed?


He does but I tend to not feed in shed as it requires them to expend fluids to digest as well as needing fluid to help shed. I mean I will feed him if there is no one left to eat a leftover but between the 2 boas, I never have anything go to waste and with Caesar, it just adds a second layer of protection haha.

----------


## ShaneSilva

Ohhh I didn't know that. Makes sense just never thought about it. I've been feeding even during shed. Haven't had any issues shedding but that's good to know. I don't see how anyone could waste any food with boas and retics lol

----------


## Sauzo

Let me guess Reinz, Tractor Supply Company?? I just looked there and found a camo bowl that looks almost exactly like the one you got and that black one looks like the 11" x 11" x 4" deep rubber bowl? Am I right?

And if I'm right, will they work for a 7' boa?

----------


## Reinz

> I'm digging your setup too Reinz! Are those 6ft enclosures? Where did you find the larger water bowls and are they spill proof?


Thank you Zig, yes those are 6 footers. AP T-25s bottom and middle, Boaphile on top. 

It probably took over a year to settle on the right size bowls. 


The heavy plastic ones from Reptile Basics seem to only work best on my up to 5 foot snakes, but may be ok for longer Colubrids. 


After that I found these Camo dog food bowls at some Walmart stores, not every store has them. And I could not find them on the website.  They are nice and heavy with good balance and have yet been turned over, even by Lizzy or Mack, 7.5-8 ft, and 7 ft Coastals.   Too bad Punch is too big for them. This Butch, my small Boa in his. 


The large metal bowl in the Boaphile is too lightweight for my heavy bodied Boa, Punch.(Similar to Sauzo's Rosey) Punch just kept knocking it over and humidity was always too high.


So I settled on this 14 inch rubber bowl usually found at farm supply stores, but one of my Walmarts had it.  The only problem with it is it has that strong funky rubber smell.  After many washes the smell is less, but not gone.  The bowl is heavy and flexes which helps keep it from tipping.

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-13-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

I found those camo bowls at Tractor Supply Company yesterday. They are the 5 qt ones and are like $10. They offer the normal camo and a pink camo. So far gave one to Caesar and Vic. Will probably pick one up for Dot and Tractor Supply also has those big rubber ones but I didn't get one. That funky rubber smell makes me kind of worried lol. I might have to keep looking for one for Rosey or stick with her dish tub for now.

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## Reinz

> I found those camo bowls at Tractor Supply Company yesterday. They are the 5 qt ones and are like $10. They offer the normal camo and a pink camo. So far gave one to Caesar and Vic. Will probably pick one up for Dot and Tractor Supply also has those big rubber ones but I didn't get one. That funky rubber smell makes me kind of worried lol. I might have to keep looking for one for Rosey or stick with her dish tub for now.


Yeah, I got Lizzy and Elvira the pink Camo. 

I understand about that rubber smell.   I'm halfway thinking that since Punch uses his bowl as a toilet also, that may drive some of that funky smell out. :Very Happy:   But I do wash it 2-3 times a week with antimicrobial soap and bleach, so the funk IS slowly going away.

----------


## Sauzo

> Yeah, I got Lizzy and Elvira the pink Camo. 
> 
> I understand about that rubber smell.   I'm halfway thinking that since Punch uses his bowl as a toilet also, that may drive some of that funky smell out.  But I do wash it 2-3 times a week with antimicrobial soap and bleach, so the funk IS slowly going away.


Lol nice. So does that rubber smell overwhelm the cage? When you open the cage, is it just a super rubber smell? lol

----------


## Reinz

> Lol nice. So does that rubber smell overwhelm the cage? When you open the cage, is it just a super rubber smell? lol


Even when the rubber was new it would not smell up  the cage. And I have a sensitive schnoz.  But I could smell it at about chest level when carrying it.  Now I have bend down with my nose to smell it.  It's much better now.

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah I went and sniffed them and I don't know. I ended up skipping on them since also when I was rubbing my fingers on them, it seemed to leave some sticky oil it felt like. I talked to the gal there and she said personally if it was for her boa, she would go stainless steel. She said easier to clean and no smell. I ended up getting the 10 qt one for Rosey. Also thought about if any of that stuff could leach into the water. I'm probably being paranoid but meh lol. I do like those camo bowls though. Picked up 3 of them for Caesar, Vic and Dot.

Haha just noticed, the metal one in your Boaphile is the same one I got Rosey. God I hope she doesn't tip it lol.

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Funny, that is what I did originally. 

At first I skipped the rubber bowl because of your same reasons. But after the SS bowl tipped about the eight or ninth time I just had to yank it out. But before that, I bought the rubber bowl after about the 2nd tipping of the SS bowl, but I put it outside in the sun for about 2weeks. It helped a tad, but not as much as I had hoped. Then I scrubbed the rubber bowl like a madman. 

BTW, I'm mot trying to sell you on the rubber one at all. Just going through my thought processes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-18-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha, yeah if she tips it, I'll probably just go back to her dish tub.

----------


## Reinz

I'm sure the tub will work fine IF she decides to even use it.

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah. So far nobody seems thrilled about sitting in their bowls. The seem to like to sit on the rim though. Caesar is in shed so he hasn't come out of his hide in days lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Well Caesar shed a few days ago and I decided to measure him. He is now about 5'. He is growing like a weed. He was about 2' back on Oct 10th when I got him. Now just over 3 months later he is about 5'. That's like a foot a month!! He is as long as Vic is now and she is almost 3 years old where as Caesar is 8 months old today  :Surprised:  Heck at this rate, Caesar is going to need a T25 before Vic will lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-18-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Man that is an incredible rate of growth!  That must be fun watching him grow right before your eyes.

----------


## Sauzo

> Man that is an incredible rate of growth!  That must be fun watching him grow right before your eyes.


Honestly its kind of shocking. I mean it's like every time I take him out 'play', he is longer lol. Good thing is so easy going. Heck even after his escape, when I found him under the chair curled up sleeping, I was able to reach down just scoop him up and he just stayed in his coil and looked at me like 'what's all the excitement about?'

I hope he stays under 10' lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-19-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well today was feeding for pretty much everyone so I got Caesar a medium rat. He went bananas when he smelled rats. I had one of his doors open to try and drop some humidity since I just changed his ReptiChips. I totally forgot I had his door open and I went down the line feeding Luna, then Allie and after I gave Allie her rat, I turned around and ran into Caesar with my arm lol. The cage stack is next to Allie and Lunas table and Caesar had stretched about halfway out to see where his rat was lol. I'm glad he didn't bite my arm when I ran into him. He just looked at me haha. So I went and got him a medium rat and he easily polished that off. Then he went and sat on top of his warm hide and watched me feed the others. Then when he saw he wasn't getting more, he went into his cool hide and went to sleep I'm guessing as that was the last I saw of him lol. So bottom line, guess fatty is up to medium rats now. Left a nice lump in him and seemed to fill him up as he wasn't pacing around the front of the cage, just looking out the front lol. Cant believe he is up to Vic's size and Vic's size food at only 8 months old today.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-19-2017),_jmcrook_ (01-19-2017)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

At the rate he's going I think he could possibly reach/exceed 10' in all honesty.  He's far outstripped River's growth and she's almost 8' now.

Retics definitely love their food.  I have River on colossals now and they leave a colossal lump, but rats don't seem to bog her down as much as rabbits because she's still as enthusiastic as ever.  The growth spurt of just over half a foot in 2-3 months probably has a bit to do with that too though...she's thinned out once again. Haha. Then she'll get thick for awhile and then explode in length. >.>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-19-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Phyllis seems to be growing at a similar rate to when she's was 5-7 months old but i think it just seems slower now that she's around 6' and three inches of growth now looks like far less than it did when she was 3-3.5' long. 
She's grown about 4+ feet in 10 months. If she does that again in her second year she would hit 10'.
I've heard from some people that SD retics can reach 10-12 feet with heavy feeding but I feel like that's the extreme end of the possible size range. I'm still guessing Phyllis will reach a solid 8.5' give or take. She does seem to be slowing down a tad but I've also been feeding a bit lighter. I have no doubt that she could take a large rat at this point but I've just decided that she doesn't need it. Probably contributes to her slightly slower growth. She pushes at her cage equally as wildly with any feeding schedule she's had since October I think. When she does end up needing large rats sooner than later I'll probably shoot for 8-10 day feeding schedules and see how she deals. 
Bonus pic of her being a lazy lump under her heat panel tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (01-19-2017),_Sauzo_ (01-19-2017)

----------


## Gio

Interesting reading about people's different feeding schedules and growth.

I've still got Wallace eating small rats on a 7 to 10 day schedule and now that he's in shed we may hit 11 or 12 days. He is at the 4 foot mark, lean and fast as a jet when he wants to move. He is 7 months old and seems to be on the perfect growth course for what I'm looking for.

The more you feed them when they are young, the more potential they will have for larger sizes at adulthood, according to Bob Clark and Jay Brewer.

I don't anticipate any issues if my guy hits the 9-10 foot mark, but that size may present some challenges when handling due to the speed these guys have.

I read a thread on another board about carpets and retics and some folks felt they were quite similar. I guess the semi arboreal behaviors and longer, leaner body type could be considered similar, but the locomotion of a reticulated python is much more colubrid like than any other boa or python I've experienced. I have not worked with olives, Timors or scrubs so I can't comment on them.

 Wallace dose not move slowly and when is eats, he uses very quick, deliberate movements. He may technically be an ambush predator, but he goes to the food when its time verses waiting for it to come to him. He ended up with a small, live rat on our last feeding and he actually pursued it. When he eats he tries to get the food down rapidly and doesn't spend a lot of time swallowing.

Frequent handling is important IMO. The species is certainly more advanced and requires respect and certain cautions. 

Caesar and Phyllis are looking good.

I'm not ready to bump up my cage size just yet which is nice considering it will be a bare minimum of $500.

I'm tempted to call AP and ask what a T-25 with 2 extra inches of ceiling height would go for, although I have a Monster Cage option too. 

Sauzo, do you think I could stack one of my Pro-Line cages 48" x 30" x 20" on top of the AP unit? The AP would spec the exact same only it would be 6' wide.

I don't want to completely revamp my room, but I will if that stack idea won't work. It may work out with Monster Caging though as Matt uses welds and cross bars in the ceilings of his cages.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-19-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Interesting reading about people's different feeding schedules and growth.
> 
> I've still got Wallace eating small rats on a 7 to 10 day schedule and now that he's in shed we may hit 11 or 12 days. He is at the 4 foot mark, lean and fast as a jet when he wants to move. He is 7 months old and seems to be on the perfect growth course for what I'm looking for.
> 
> The more you feed them when they are young, the more potential they will have for larger sizes at adulthood, according to Bob Clark and Jay Brewer.
> 
> I don't anticipate any issues if my guy hits the 9-10 foot mark, but that size may present some challenges when handling due to the speed these guys have.
> 
> I read a thread on another board about carpets and retics and some folks felt they were quite similar. I guess the semi arboreal behaviors and longer, leaner body type could be considered similar, but the locomotion of a reticulated python is much more colubrid like than any other boa or python I've experienced. I have not worked with olives, Timors or scrubs so I can't comment on them.
> ...


You know, I had my Pro-Line stacked on top of my T10 for awhile when I was using those folding tables so I had 2 cages on 1 table and 2 cages on another. What I noticed happening was the Pro-Lines center was sagging more and I almost had the issue Figment has with his with the center of the cage binding the door. Also I noticed that my AP cages sliding door was starting to stick. Now I'm not 100% sure that stacking them was the cause but once I unstacked them and got the Ap stand and stacked all 3 of my T10s on each other, the door for the Ap cage moved smooth again. Also the Pro-Line door went back to closing like normal too. So bottom line is, I personally wouldn't stack them although you can try and see if you start to experience what I did and if so, just unstack them.

----------

Gio (01-19-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> At the rate he's going I think he could possibly reach/exceed 10' in all honesty.  He's far outstripped River's growth and she's almost 8' now.
> 
> Retics definitely love their food.  I have River on colossals now and they leave a colossal lump, but rats don't seem to bog her down as much as rabbits because she's still as enthusiastic as ever.  The growth spurt of just over half a foot in 2-3 months probably has a bit to do with that too though...she's thinned out once again. Haha. Then she'll get thick for awhile and then explode in length. >.>
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope he doesn't get over 10' lol.

This last feeding, Caesar went about 2 weeks without food, 1 of those weeks being because he was shedding and antisocial. Once he came out of shed, he wanted food and started pushing his head between the door and litter dam of the AP cage, climbed all over his shelf, sat at the front of the cage for hours and would look outside lol. That's when I gave him the medium rat. Well like I said in the last post, it seemed to have quieted him down...kind of. After he went in his cool hide, I slid the warm side door open to adjust his ReptiChips as he made a mess of that side from eating. Well, he popped out of the hide like lightning haha and looked at me. It was the look of 'omg more dinner!!??' And this is coming from the fatty who had a very good size lump in him. So yeah, they really do love their food haha.

I still cant believe how fast he has grown. He's still streamline but has put on a lot more muscle. I want to slow him down on food a little but like Phyllis, he will go into destruction mode if not fed. He will dig around his hides, push on the glass, wedge his head between the litter dam and glass, follow you around as you walk by the cage and in the case of last night where I forgot I had his door half open, he came out and was watching me feed Allison. I'm still thankful he didn't tag me when I turned around and ran into him lol. Just looked at me like 'so where's mine!!'

I'm hoping he slows down at the 1 year mark and I can stretch him out to maybe once ever 2 weeks on food then. maybe I'll get lucky and he will only put on another foot in those 2 months lol.

----------


## Gio

> You know, I had my Pro-Line stacked on top of my T10 for awhile when I was using those folding tables so I had 2 cages on 1 table and 2 cages on another. What I noticed happening was the Pro-Lines center was sagging more and I almost had the issue Figment has with his with the center of the cage binding the door. Also I noticed that my AP cages sliding door was starting to stick. Now I'm not 100% sure that stacking them was the cause but once I unstacked them and got the Ap stand and stacked all 3 of my T10s on each other, the door for the Ap cage moved smooth again. Also the Pro-Line door went back to closing like normal too. So bottom line is, I personally wouldn't stack them although you can try and see if you start to experience what I did and if so, just unstack them.


That's what I thought. I may change my setup and stack all 3 Pro-Line cages. I didn't want to go 3 high because I will have to buy a pedestal or make a rolling stand that is very heavy duty. Its not the end of the world, just more money and rearranging. I like to spread the power draw out to different outlets as well.

I've got some time since the boy is staying small so far. Although after this shed, he may have another fe inches on him.

----------


## Marzipan

Just looked over all your pictures of Caesar right from the beginning - I'm in love with him!  :Love:  He's so beautiful and sweet, I hope you post more pictures as he reaches adulthood. It's amazing seeing him start off so small and growing larger - thanks for sharing the pics!

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-21-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Here is Caesar on day 5 after dinner and he is out and about destroying stuff and thinking the camera is dinner lol.


Didn't have the flash set so hard to see Caesars face kind of

----------

_BR8080_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar has gotten so huge. Here he is after lights out all stretched out at the sliding door that is opened for food. He is camping the door waiting for food delivery haha. Been sitting here for about 2 hours now. He is definitely patient.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-24-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),Gio (01-24-2017),_jmcrook_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

That's getting close to how long Phyllis is! Maybe 10-12" shorter at most. He's looking awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

He's coloring up nicely. He decided since no food, he was going to sleep on his shelf under his vine lol.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-24-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),jbzapanda (01-24-2017),_jmcrook_ (01-24-2017),_Kira_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## Kira

Beautiful snake! I love your setup.

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar actually decided to finally pose for a picture lol.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-27-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-27-2017),_jmcrook_ (01-27-2017),_redshepherd_ (01-27-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Caesar looks amazing every time I see him Sauzo. It looks like he's growing nicely too. What's his feeding schedule like?

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-27-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Caesar looks amazing every time I see him Sauzo. It looks like he's growing nicely too. What's his feeding schedule like?


Thanks. His feeding schedule is whatever he can grab onto lol. He used to be every 4 days but I've pushed him back to a medium quail, chicken or rat once a week. But usually after about 5 days, he's perching looking around, pushing his head between the litter dam and door or sprawled out in front of the food door doing his starvin marvin impression lol. And if someone walks by his cage, he is outside and in the front looking for food lol.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-27-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I love these progression threads! Please keep spamming Caesar pics  :Very Happy: 

How long and how much does he weigh now? Baby retics eyes and snouts look so much like a ball python, it confuses me haha

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-27-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I love these progression threads! Please keep spamming Caesar pics 
> 
> How long and how much does he weigh now? Baby retics eyes and snouts look so much like a ball python, it confuses me haha


I haven't weighed Caesar but he's about 5' long.

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar getting some hang out time. I generally open the snake cages while I'm around watching tv and they usually just hang out with their heads outside just sitting there. The boas love to do it and now it looks like Caesar is starting to enjoy it too. Caesar hangs down a little and looks around and then climbs back up into his cage and sits there lol.

----------

jbzapanda (02-02-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-01-2017),_Prognathodon_ (02-03-2017),_Reinz_ (02-02-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Great lookin Boy right there  :Good Job:

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. He is such a trouble maker though lol. He basically finds a way to ruin anything nice I try to give him or finds ways to escape stuff that the boas don't even think of lol. A few nights ago, he some how got himself stuck in his plant and was thrashing about. I went to go see what was happening and I freaked out. I had to take him along with the vine out and he was REALLY scared lol. I had to slide blunt nose scissiors into the ring on the vine and cut it to free him. A spot on his body had roughed up scales and he immediately curled up on my arm after I got him free and he just sat there on me for like 30 mins haha. Then after that he slowly started exploring on me again and going back to being his troublemaking self. So I yanked the vine out. So whats Caesar do the next night......he starts digging around inside his water bowl  and pushing ReptiChips around. Luckily his scales all smothed out and the indent that vine ring left on had gone away and he seems to be back to pita self lol. The picture above is him tonight, a few days after the whole fiasco. Heres what the vine looks like. Out of focus big time but you can see the rings still. So be warned, these vines work awesome for small snakes or big snakes but for those that are inbetween, they can get stuck.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-01-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-01-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Thats hysterical hahahahaha. I disagree with those who think there just mindles reptiles, I watch them sit for a sec & think lol. My Burm even gets mad, he will HISSS at me and go back to doing what I stopped him from doing (crawl up onto kitchen counter) until he finnaly gives up after i drag him back off and finds other trouble to get into.  
I had to remove the vines from the BP's because of that same thing. My male was hanging upside down and making it all the across the 48" and kept going back and forth every night but each night one branch would break and he would fall 10" and BOOM.. Id wake up & go make sure he was ok and he would be back to it. He even was doing it the night after he ate and i said thats enough and took the hanging branches/vines down before he hurt himself. Thats when I did the PVC much safer. They all crack me up. 
You've got some SMART ones too. Their known for that!!!!

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah. Dottie does drive by hissings sometimes when you pet her or block her path to her destination like your burm lol. Dottie and Caesar have to have a hawkeye on them when they are out or they will go for the floor and find something to get into to cause trouble. The boas are generally ok as long as they cant find something to climb. Rosey climbed up a torchier lamp I had and got to the top and then stretched out to look around and toppled it haha. It made a huge bang on the floor and bent the lamp, popped the cover off but luckily didn't break the bulb. She just sat there holding it on the floor and looking at me when I went over there hahaha. She also loves to knock stuff off shelves or tables. Vicky is pretty much the only one who is well behaved when outside.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-01-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Yeah that would make me to nervous hahahaha. The Burms to big to crawl up things and the balls only damage their enclosures hahaha...
 to have a snake that climbs lamps would have me freaked out about them breaking ribs when falling or smashing glass. Once my burm had his body wrapped around the bathroom towel rack on the wall connected himself over to the towel rack on the back of the door. He got out of the tub and had us locked out hahah. Took 10 min then he let go. Gotta love t... Cute though

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

They are never too big to crawl up stuff haha. Rosey tries to get on stuff she is clearly too big for like the torchier lamp and it usually ends with a mess lol. She climbed on a dresser that I used to put spare hides of all sizes, water bowls and Harley's king worms and phoenix worms on. Well needless to say, she knocked a bunch of hides off the dresser, 1 water bowl and almost the king worms which would have been a huge mess. Luckily, I heard the noise from all the hides and the 1 water bowl and ran over there only to see her, look at me and flick her tongue like 'what?' lol.

----------


## CALM Pythons

> They are never too big to crawl up stuff haha. Rosey tries to get on stuff she is clearly too big for like the torchier lamp and it usually ends with a mess lol. She climbed on a dresser that I used to put spare hides of all sizes, water bowls and Harley's king worms and phoenix worms on. Well needless to say, she knocked a bunch of hides off the dresser, 1 water bowl and almost the king worms which would have been a huge mess. Luckily, I heard the noise from all the hides and the 1 water bowl and ran over there only to see her, look at me and flick her tongue like 'what?' lol.


Ohhh yes they do crawl up dressers and counters and clear them right off hahahaha.. I havent had a Lamp problem though since I broke my Torch lamp about 10 years ago... I must have gone through 4 of those and i said the heck with them... Hahhah

----------


## Sauzo

Well I think I found the sweet spot for Caesar's food *knocks on wood*. Looking at him tonight and I still see a little lump from the large rat. So it seems a large rat lasts him about 3-4 days. He is more active though tonight and playing under the paper towels and shoved his acurite around some. Hopefully I can get 2 more days of quietness out of him on that rat lol. And I'll half  fill a 20 oz water bottle for him to have a 'toy'.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Caesar is looking great.  He's got nice patterns AND color.  Wait until you need rabbits, if he's anything like River he'll go crazy for them.  I think Caesar is about the same size River was when I first started offering rabbits, but he won't require them for awhile yet.  But being on larges already he should be ready to make the jump later this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah, I figure probably around summer time. If I remember right, the gal I get all my feeders from only has small rabbits which are the size I feed Rosey but considering Rosey eats large rats as well, I'm pretty sure Caesar could take a rabbit now but I'll stick with the large rats as right now, it looks like they are leaving a 3-4 day lump. I really don't think I'll have a hard time getting Caesar to eat anything lol. He took to chicks and quails really quick but they are small for him now. I was actually looking at Monster feeders that bcr mentioned. They have 0.5 lb piglets which should be weight wise about the same as a large rat but much more dense so would last Caesar probably at least 1.5 weeks, maybe 2 weeks if I'm lucky. I need to get a chest freezer first. Well actually I need to order a 3rd T8 next month for my dumerils and then everyone will be in AP cages. Then get the chest freezer and order some food and then start saving the pennies for this fall when I hopefully get a Pucallpa Peruvian BCC from either Vin Russo or Joel Diaz.

----------


## Sauzo

Omg it's been 3 days and 4 nights so far and Caesar is quiet as a church mouse after a large rat!!! /faint

----------

_BR8080_ (02-12-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_cletus_ (02-12-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (02-12-2017),_Stearns84_ (02-12-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-13-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Damn dude! He's looking great. May have to bump Phyllis up to a large and see if she chills out more between feedings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-12-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Damn dude! He's looking great. May have to bump Phyllis up to a large and see if she chills out more between feedings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really do like how Caesar is coloring up. And yeah, a large rat has worked wonders here. He actually is inside his cool hide now sleeping but now I got Vicky causing trouble because I'm pushing her to 3 week feedings from 2 week feedings lol.

----------


## ShaneSilva

I thought about ordering some pigs from monster feeders but idk if I want to order 50 lbs of pig right now lol. If you ended up getting some for Caesar please keep us updated(:

----------


## Reinz

> I thought about ordering some pigs from monster feeders but idk if I want to order 50 lbs of pig right now lol. If you ended up getting some for Caesar please keep us updated(:


They never called me back since Thursday.  I reckon they don't need the business.

----------

_ShaneSilva_ (02-12-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Oh, I saw that 50 lb minimum. I don't need 50 lbs either. Caesar eats a lot but dang 50 lbs is a bit much.

----------

_ShaneSilva_ (02-12-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Omg it's been 3 days and 4 nights so far and Caesar is quiet as a church mouse after a large rat!!! /faint


Why did you switch to paper towel?  Gene is still on Medium rats, I could probably bump him up to large rats but I have a freezer full of Mediums. Caesar looks beautiful.

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-13-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Why did you switch to paper towel?  Gene is still on Medium rats, I could probably bump him up to large rats but I have a freezer full of Mediums. Caesar looks beautiful.


Thanks. I switched temporarily because he got a couple scrapes on his chin from pushing when he was being fed medium rats. I might put him back on ReptiChips after he sheds out the 2 scrapes but I'm also debating leaving him on paper towels. He seems to like paper towels and really enjoys going under them and slithering all over and popping his head out lol. Also it makes clean up and spotting pee really easy. And it also still keeps humidity around 60-70% since I use a big water bowl. So really I'm not seeing any downside to the paper towels except look wise.

The boas, dumerils and BP will stay on ReptiChips as they don't piss nearly as much as Caesar so I really don't have to constantly go through it with a fine tooth comb to find any kind of piss. They all leave a giant white urate blob that screams "here I am!!" where as Caesar does lots of just liquid piss with no urate.

Bumping Caesar up to large rats was the best thing I did for him. He is still quiet as a church mouse on Sunday and last time he ate was Wednesday. So it's been 5 nights and 4 days and so far all is quiet on the western front  :Razz: 

This will also allow me to stretch everyone out to every 10 days for feeding and Vicky and Rosey can go to every 3 weeks.

I'm also very OCD about keeping my snakes clean so hate the thought of piss in the substrate that I cant find haha. Mostly because I take them all out every few days to hang out on me or just let them explore and I don't want a piss covered dirty snake cruising on me or my furniture or bed haha.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-20-2017)

----------


## CALM Pythons

What size hides are you using for him Sauzo? Are they the XL 16.5"x11".5"?  Just wondering as I see how they fit in your T10 and I have of them for when the Balls are adults along with the (MED 11"x7") they use now as there young. 
I always order extra things i'll need in the future trying to save on shipping hahahaha

----------


## Sauzo

> What size hides are you using for him Sauzo? Are they the XL 16.5"x11".5"?  Just wondering as I see how they fit in your T10 and I have of them for when the Balls are adults along with the (MED 11"x7") they use now as there young. 
> I always order extra things i'll need in the future trying to save on shipping hahahaha


Nah these are the larges. The 13x9 ones. Caesar easily fits in them. Dottie though is a big bottom girl so they are kind of small for her now. She needs the extra large ones which I'll order her when her T8 gets here. Then I can give her large hides to Rango.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-13-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

Ok, we need more pictures . If you don't post more pictures, you can't play with us anymore. :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha I don't have any new pics of Caesar yet as he should be shedding in a few days. I can scrounge up an older one. Here's a blurry one and another of him hanging out with his door open as I watched tv. He's getting to be like the boas and enjoying a door left open so he can look out and hang down and look at the floor until he gets bored and goes back in lol.



Here's 2 more of him playing jungle snake!! I had to remove the plant cause his curious dumb butt got stuck in a ring of the plant and I had to rescue him by cutting the ring. Was a bonding moment though as he curled up on me after and sat there for 20 mins. the next day, he was back to breaking stuff like nothing happened haha.



And here is an old picture of him looking for a fish in his water bowl!!!! J/K, actually I don't remember what he was doing at the water bowl.


I'll get some fresh shed pics here in a few days lol.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-20-2017),_BR8080_ (02-20-2017),C.Marie (01-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2017),_Reinz_ (02-20-2017),Reptimom (02-20-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

He looks great. I guess you can stick around a bit longer, since you posted more pictures.

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Gio

> They never called me back since Thursday.  I reckon they don't need the business.


Matt is a nice guy. I've been down to visit him as he's about 2 hours away from me. I've hear mixed reviews on his business, and I was very happy he was accommodating to me when I came down with my kids. I toured the cage plant and his retic facility. He's had a few big hardships as of late. He lost a young daughter to SIDS within the last year, and is getting married or did recently.


I'm still looking at buying a cage from him but it will require another visit.


Caesar looks great in those pictures as always. 

Wallace may be in shed, but I may give him a quick meal tonight.

I'm still going to weigh my larges for you Sauzo.

----------

_Reinz_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Matt is a nice guy. I've been down to visit him as he's about 2 hours away from me. I've hear mixed reviews on his business, and I was very happy he was accommodating to me when I came down with my kids. I toured the cage plant and his retic facility. He's had a few big hardships as of late. He lost a young daughter to SIDS within the last year, and is getting married or did recently.
> 
> 
> I'm still looking at buying a cage from him but it will require another visit.
> 
> 
> Caesar looks great in those pictures as always. 
> 
> Wallace may be in shed, but I may give him a quick meal tonight.
> ...


Haha nice. Caesar seems to eat probably around 200-240g larges. They kind of vary. He's in shed too so he isn't too food driven right now. I did take him out to clean his cage after he soaked his paper towels with a huge piss. He just sat on me lol.

As for Monster feeders, I would be interested in their piglets as something like a 0.5lb piglet I bet would do Caesar wonders as that's a much more packed dinner so he could probably go a couple weeks on one but I didn't notice the minimum order of 50lbs lol. I don't need 50 lbs of piglets. The only other snake I got that could eat something like that would be Rosey and I haven't researched the fat content on them so I'm not sure how good they are for boas.

And I'm sure Wallace will eat in shed. I fed Caesar when he was in deep blue a medium rat that Dottie didn't want. Caesar missed it 2 times though lol. He finally just sat there and I put the rat up to his lips and he latched on and swallowed it haha.

And man, that poor guy, losing a kid would be very hard. I couldn't even imagine it and still try and run a business. On the plus side, he got married so that can bring some happiness back. Good luck to him.

----------


## Gio

> Haha nice. Caesar seems to eat probably around 200-240g larges. They kind of vary. He's in shed too so he isn't too food driven right now. I did take him out to clean his cage after he soaked his paper towels with a huge piss. He just sat on me lol.
> 
> As for Monster feeders, I would be interested in their piglets as something like a 0.5lb piglet I bet would do Caesar wonders as that's a much more packed dinner so he could probably go a couple weeks on one but I didn't notice the minimum order of 50lbs lol. I don't need 50 lbs of piglets. The only other snake I got that could eat something like that would be Rosey and I haven't researched the fat content on them so I'm not sure how good they are for boas.
> 
> And I'm sure Wallace will eat in shed. I fed Caesar when he was in deep blue a medium rat that Dottie didn't want. Caesar missed it 2 times though lol. He finally just sat there and I put the rat up to his lips and he latched on and swallowed it haha.
> 
> And man, that poor guy, losing a kid would be very hard. I couldn't even imagine it and still try and run a business. On the plus side, he got married so that can bring some happiness back. Good luck to him.


Hola,

NO pigs for boas, they are Too fatty. Wallace refused LOL! Guess Caesar has a lot more food drive. I'm not upset, just a tad surprised.


Matt has had a few rough goes in the last few years. Bad divorce, the child, and some other stuff, but he is a really nice guy.

I have not done any business with him so I can't comment on that.

I checked with AP and I'd be looking at over $700 for the cage I want.

I'm leaning toward Monster again.

Keep the Caesar stuff coming.

----------


## Sauzo

> Hola,
> 
> NO pigs for boas, they are Too fatty. Wallace refused LOL! Guess Caesar has a lot more food drive. I'm not upset, just a tad surprised.
> 
> 
> Matt has had a few rough goes in the last few years. Bad divorce, the child, and some other stuff, but he is a really nice guy.
> 
> I have not done any business with him so I can't comment on that.
> 
> ...


Well good to know about the boas.

I'm surprised Wallace refused but not worried. Seems Caesar and Phyllis are the pigs and Wallace and Riverrun are the figure watchers lol.

As for the price of the AP cage. Yeah for a T25 with sliding glass doors, shelf, lock, flexwatt and LED lights, I'm looking at $770 with shipping. I'd check out Monster Cages since you live close to them. I live kind of close to Ed but like I said, I'm not a huge fan of Pro-Line cages personally. There is another guy in my area who builds to order PVC cages and stacks but his prices are about the same as AP so for me, I'll just go with AP since I got 3 already and I want them all to match  :Smile:  

And I'll throw some pics of Caesar whenever his butt decides to shed. He did leave a brutal piss last night or this morning. I knew it was coming as when I took him out last night, he had serious sausage butt and I knew the cork was going to explode in a day or two lol. Well it did. Was a huge pile of urate and the liquid soaked like 2' of paper towels haha.

----------


## Sauzo

Well I ran outta ReptiChips so needed something and ended up picking up Eco Earth from my local pet shop. Giving it another try lol. I like the ReptiChips but I have found a few flaws in it. The size is a double edged sword. I have no idea how you guys find retic piss in it when there is no urate. The other downside is for my boas, they have a habit of burying their tails in the stuff and taking a piss. So I have to dig around in it to find boa piss and if you have ever stuck a finger in semi cold pile of urate...not fun. So I forgot how soft Eco Earth is. And this batch I mixed up good so its just damp. Now hopefully it doesn't grow mold on the bottom of it. Figure I'll turn it every couple days. So far everyone seems to like it.

If I remember right, spotting piss on it was cake as it just darkens up when its soaked. Maybe if I like the stuff, I'll pick up one of those little plastic shovel and pail for little kids at the beach and use it as a pooper scooper and bucket lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## Gio

There is something I really like about morphs.
This is what it is; You can have similar looking colors and patterns but completely different species. Because of that, you can see differences and similarities in different types of snakes beyond just coloring and pattern.

Sauzo, I'd love to see your boa with the same, or at least similar coloring to Caesar. Maybe a photo comparison?

I think it would be interesting comparing the species by body shape and head shape without such huge differences in color an pattern.

I've seen some really cool patternless boas that remind me of olive pythons to a certain extent.

If you get a chance post up some of those shots!

----------


## Sauzo

> There is something I really like about morphs.
> This is what it is; You can have similar looking colors and patterns but completely different species. Because of that, you can see differences and similarities in different types of snakes beyond just coloring and pattern.
> 
> Sauzo, I'd love to see your boa with the same, or at least similar coloring to Caesar. Maybe a photo comparison?
> 
> I think it would be interesting comparing the species by body shape and head shape without such huge differences in color an pattern.
> 
> I've seen some really cool patternless boas that remind me of olive pythons to a certain extent.
> 
> If you get a chance post up some of those shots!


Well, pretty much all my snakes are different looking/patterned so can't really do a comparison per say. I mean the only ones kind of close would be Vicky and Caesar.






And then Vicky





So I don't know if this is what you mean by comparison. But here's some of my older pics of Vicky and Caesar.

----------

Gio (02-23-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

And Caesar shed so figure I'd throw up a couple new ones of him. Sorry about the flash washing out Caesar's head but it was lights out and Caesar was looking rather hungry so I didn't feel like messing with him lol. Think his porky little butt is needing another large rat soon.  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-23-2017),mihwaron (02-23-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Man that is a good looking critter you've got there, no bout a doubt it. Love how retics only seem to get better with age.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

Perfect just what I was thinking.

----------


## Sauzo

Well Caesar shed a few days ago but didn't get around to getting a pic. Here's one when I got him out  for some play time. Trying to keep up with them is like trying to keep up with a kid after trick or treating on Halloween lol. He didn't want to sit still so I gave up after getting 1 pic and a bad of him investigating the camera lol.

----------

C.Marie (01-02-2018),jbzapanda (02-26-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-26-2017),_Reinz_ (02-26-2017),_Stearns84_ (02-26-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Wow he looks great! He's getting.big!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Wow he's definitely got some mass for his length! Phyllis looks like a shoelace compared to Caesar haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Wow he looks great! He's getting.big!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah, he has definitely grown since I got him back in Oct. He seems to be mellowing on the food drive so maybe that means he's slowing down or going into a lull lol. I'll just watch for him to start thickening up and I'll back him off food like Cody was saying in his videos for males. So far he's still pretty trim and NEVER wants to sit still haha. Always leans forward as far out as he can or stands straight up and touches the ceiling lol. Only time he is quiet is in his cage when he sits in his cool hide and then he pokes his head to look at me. Got a couple jumbo hides coming for him and Dottie this Tuesday so hopefully they both like them.

And omg, when I was giving him exercise time on me, his stomach starting making gurgling and bubbling noises while he was cruising around on me. I was praying he wouldn't poop or piss all over me lol. I got lucky so were still at 149 days accident free at the 'work site' lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-26-2017),_Stearns84_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Wow he's definitely got some mass for his length! Phyllis looks like a shoelace compared to Caesar haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yeah he's got some bulk but dang when he holds on, he holds on. Strong little bugger. You should see when he grabs a rat. Squeezes the bejesus out of it lol. And yeah, think, I'm going to just stick with 200g rats which is like a large medium. The 240g I gave him left a huge lump and the 150g rat I gave him didn't do squat really so a 200g should be a happy median. And for the schedule, think i'm going to just go off of when he comes out and starts roaming all over, i'll feed him instead of giving him a set schedule like the boas. Plus his quail and stuff.

----------


## Stearns84

Okay I'm getting impatient waiting for the T8, can I see how you have you enclosures set up?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tigerhawk

Looks like you are having a ball, with your Python.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

I guess it's ultimately up to the supplier but a 200 gram rat is a mid-sized large, larges usually average 150-270 grams.  I think the largest larges I get are maybe 290 grams.

But if he's starting to get to the point where his food intake starts to decrease a bit, a 200 gram rat sounds a good place to start.

The gurgling is definitely anxiety-inducing, but I've gone the entire (almost) 2 years with River without incident.  I think if you've been lucky thus far your luck may continue, they give a lot of false alarms sometimes.  :Razz: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> I guess it's ultimately up to the supplier but a 200 gram rat is a mid-sized large, larges usually average 150-270 grams.  I think the largest larges I get are maybe 290 grams.
> 
> But if he's starting to get to the point where his food intake starts to decrease a bit, a 200 gram rat sounds a good place to start.
> 
> The gurgling is definitely anxiety-inducing, but I've gone the entire (almost) 2 years with River without incident.  I think if you've been lucky thus far your luck may continue, they give a lot of false alarms sometimes. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the gurgling was the first time I've ever heard it. He was cruising all over me though and standing up trying to reach the ceiling and stretching out. My boas make that gurgling from their gut sometimes too. Usually it is a prelude to a big turd lol.

And yeah, I guess 200g would be a small large. My gal sells mediums up to about 170-180g. Then her larges are about 190g-280g.

----------


## Sauzo

> Okay I'm getting impatient waiting for the T8, can I see how you have you enclosures set up?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Yeah I haven't taken any really recent pictures but I can throw up an older one. I'll get a new batch when the 2 T8s get here next week hopefully.


This is an older one. I don't have the plant in Caesar's cage anymore as he got stuck in it so I removed it. And the bottom cage, I gave Rosey back her hide like the middle cage. And I've switched from the ReptiChips to Eco Earth lol. Yeah yeah yeah, I hated the stuff but I ran out of ReptiChips so I needed something now and EE was cheap and now it actually seems to be working well as long as I stir it everyday for the first few days.

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

I like your setup.

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I like your setup.


Thanks. Got a couple T8s that should be here next week I hope. Then next month I'm going to order another stand and T8 so I will have a stack of 3 T8s next to those T10s, Then I'll order one more T8 for the Peruvian. The 4 T8s with stand will be about 2" taller than the 3 T10s so it will fit pretty nicely. Then later I'll add 3 T25s and then eat ramen for the next 6 months....but I'll be happy  :Very Happy:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-26-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-28-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Ok. here's a cutesy pic of Caesar in his new hide. This is his "Gotta snack!?" look lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-28-2017),_Stearns84_ (02-28-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar using his hide as a perch this morning. Getting close to dinner day and he is making sure I don't forget lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

He is looking good! Is that the lights that came from Animal Plastics or after market?  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> He is looking good! Is that the lights that came from Animal Plastics or after market?  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's the LED white lights that came from AP installed. I don't bother messing with it anymore lol. I just rather pay the extra and get a plug and play ready unit. Here's another pic of the lights themselves. Don't mind Vicky in the first pic, she wanted to get in on the action too lol.



They actually are decent. Bright enough to see in the cage easily but not so bright, they blind you.

----------

Gio (03-04-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

When I got Tina I made a display enclosure for her, but I hated misting to keep the humidity up so I went to the rack. But man that red light was sweet, it was enough to watch her at night. I know they make wireless remote led strips that change color. I just ordered the basic T8 with a lock. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah I got 2 of the T8s loaded coming hopefully this week or next week. Then I have to order one more and a stand. Then everyone will be squared away until probably end of this year when I'll probably need to order at least 2 T25s and use one of the extra T10s for Peruvian BCC or possibly another retic if I find a SD pied or SD something else that catches my eye lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha. Ok had a funny thing happen. so the lights were out and I just had the tv on and was watching it. I looked over and noticed it looked like Caesar was cruising around on his shelf. I got up and grabbed my flashlight and shined it into his cage because I thought maybe he dropped a deuce or piss. Well the second he saw the light beam hit the floor of the cage, he was on it like a fly on poop. He chased that light spot around while I was looking for any poopie. Was hilarious, reminded me of when you use a laser pointer on the wall for cats. Anyone else had their retic do that? This is the first time I've had any snake actually chase anything other than food. Then when I turned the light off, he stretched from his shelf to the door to look at me. I went back to watching late night tv and he went back to relaxing on his shelf lol.

----------

_cletus_ (03-02-2017),_CloudtheBoa_ (03-02-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-02-2017)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

I don't shine a light usually but yeah River follows me around. Lol I just checked in on the snake room since it's cold outside and she poked her head out all of sudden and stared at me from the corner of her eye.  Every move I made, she'd turn her head just a bit more and come towards me in increments all the while hyperventilating.

She just shed so she is due for a feeding but I wanted to wait until I got a bit of sleep under my belt.  The last time I fed a snake half-asleep I didn't latch their tub and I found them under the TV. >.> Only one of 2 escapes I've had in 11 years, and the last one was 2-3 years ago, so definitely don't want to repeat that.

She always comes out to greet me and follows me around until she realizes there's no food.  I've tried to make videos by her enclosure before and she sits there rattling her doors climbing on them trying to get to me. Lol

She doesn't strike or anything like that, if I open the enclosure and rub her with the hook she calms down a bit.  She's just hopeful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-02-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I don't shine a light usually but yeah River follows me around. Lol I just checked in on the snake room since it's cold outside and she poked her head out all of sudden and stared at me from the corner of her eye.  Every move I made, she'd turn her head just a bit more and come towards me in increments all the while hyperventilating.
> 
> She just shed so she is due for a feeding but I wanted to wait until I got a bit of sleep under my belt.  The last time I fed a snake half-asleep I didn't latch their tub and I found them under the TV. >.> Only one of 2 escapes I've had in 11 years, and the last one was 2-3 years ago, so definitely don't want to repeat that.
> 
> She always comes out to greet me and follows me around until she realizes there's no food.  I've tried to make videos by her enclosure before and she sits there rattling her doors climbing on them trying to get to me. Lol
> 
> She doesn't strike or anything like that, if I open the enclosure and rub her with the hook she calms down a bit.  She's just hopeful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha sounds like Caesar. And he was my only escape in like 20 years and I even had his tub latched. He found out if he pushes the corner hard enough, it will give and he can squeeze out lol. Found him curled up sleeping under a swivel chair.

----------


## Gio

> That's the LED white lights that came from AP installed. I don't bother messing with it anymore lol. I just rather pay the extra and get a plug and play ready unit. Here's another pic of the lights themselves. Don't mind Vicky in the first pic, she wanted to get in on the action too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> They actually are decent. Bright enough to see in the cage easily but not so bright, they blind you.


Not really on topic,

But that is a beautiful boa morph.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-04-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Not really on topic,
> 
> But that is a beautiful boa morph.


Thanks. Was using the pic more t show Stern what the lighting that AP supplies looks like. Just was lazy and didn't feel like taking a new pic.

----------


## Gio

> Thanks. Was using the pic more t show Stern what the lighting that AP supplies looks like. Just was lazy and didn't feel like taking a new pic.


No need to.

She's beautiful and the lighting looks great.

That boa in particular makes me want to delve into at least one morph.

I don't consider Wallace's Tiger to really be a morph. He would exist and thrive in the wild. 

That boa is electric and actually, no disrespect to Caesar, is the most stunning animal you have IMO.

Cage looks great and all of your snakes look great.

Keep up the good work.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-04-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> No need to.
> 
> She's beautiful and the lighting looks great.
> 
> That boa in particular makes me want to delve into at least one morph.
> 
> I don't consider Wallace's Tiger to really be a morph. He would exist and thrive in the wild. 
> 
> That boa is electric and actually, no disrespect to Caesar, is the most stunning animal you have IMO.
> ...


None taken. Everyone has a particular snake they like. For me, I like all of mine. Don't really have a favorite as each one offers something different. A lot of people seem to really like Dottie when I post pics of her on FB. This pic in particular lol. Dottie is pretty photogenic lol. She's in deep blue now but I'll get pics of her when she is out.


And don't lie lol. My cages are set up for ease of cleaning. You got the good looking setups with the nature thing.

----------

Gio (03-04-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-04-2017)

----------


## Gio

> None taken. Everyone has a particular snake they like. For me, I like all of mine. Don't really have a favorite as each one offers something different. A lot of people seem to really like Dottie when I post pics of her on FB. This pic in particular lol. Dottie is pretty photogenic lol. She's in deep blue now but I'll get pics of her when she is out.
> 
> 
> And don't lie lol. My cages are set up for ease of cleaning. You got the good looking setups with the nature thing.


Yeah they are set up for you to clean, but they still look very nice.

I may have a slightly different approach, but I can appreciate another (and equally attractive) style.

I think when you hit "Peruvian Gold" I'll be drooling LOL!

----------


## Sauzo

> Yeah they are set up for you to clean, but they still look very nice.
> 
> I may have a slightly different approach, but I can appreciate another (and equally attractive) style.
> 
> I think when you hit "Peruvian Gold" I'll be drooling LOL!


It's a rough ride to the gold!! I've been tempted along the way. I'm tempted by JMs Gerald. Man I want an ultra ivory now haha. Also tempted by a snowglow female to maybe one day go with my salmon DH snowglow boy Rango. And I was tempted by the female 2015 suri holdback this guy was selling. She's pretty clean but the only thing is the mega peak of the saddles isn't perfect lol...and he wants $800 for it. Here's a link to it. http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=611348

----------


## Gio

If that is one of Skip Frey's mega peaks, I'd jump on it.

Any BCC locality is special IMO.

Yeah, its hard to choose with so many great options.

----------


## cletus

> It's a rough ride to the gold!! I've been tempted along the way. I'm tempted by JMs Gerald. Man I want an ultra ivory now haha. Also tempted by a snowglow female to maybe one day go with my salmon DH snowglow boy Rango. And I was tempted by the female 2015 suri holdback this guy was selling. She's pretty clean but the only thing is the mega peak of the saddles isn't perfect lol...and he wants $800 for it. *Here's a link to it. http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=611348*


That one is pretty cool.   I don't know if the link will work but this one is pretty sick too....  It's a closed group but you might be in it.   I didn't want to snag just the pic since it wasn't mine.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Sauzo

> That one is pretty cool.   I don't know if the link will work but this one is pretty sick too....  It's a closed group but you might be in it.   I didn't want to snag just the pic since it wasn't mine.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Ah yeah, I'm in that group. That one isn't for sale though haha.

----------


## Sauzo

> If that is one of Skip Frey's mega peaks, I'd jump on it.
> 
> Any BCC locality is special IMO.
> 
> Yeah, its hard to choose with so many great options.


I don't know if that is one of Skip's. Didn't bother asking the guy. He's had it for sale for awhile on some of the BCC FB pages. I think $800 even with the shipping is a little on the high end for that particular snake. I mean I saw some of Star's she had for sale a few months ago and they were hot with pretty perfect saddles and stuff and she was only selling them for like $500ish. I know females are more expensive but not $300 more expensive. I think I just have to bite the bullet and hold out for late summer when the litters start going up for sale  :Smile:

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar lounging. Been kicking back up there for hours now just watching the room and tv  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (03-13-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

A close up of Caesar the night before dinner. You can see the anger brewing in his eyes for dinner haha.

----------

_BR8080_ (03-13-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-09-2017),_Kcl_ (03-09-2017),Marzipan (03-09-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-09-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Can I be a pain in the ass and get you to measure the T8?  I know AP says it's 4x2 but stated that it's nit the exact size.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> Can I be a pain in the ass and get you to measure the T8?  I know AP says it's 4x2 but stated that it's nit the exact size.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just measured mine at 48 1/4" x 23 1/2" X 11 3/4" outer dimensions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-09-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Just measured mine at 48 1/4" x 23 1/2" X 11 3/4" outer dimensions 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I bought some wood today to build a taller stand (keep the cat away). I'll go a 1/2" larger all the way around. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Nm. JM already did it lol. And yeah they aren't exact. I use 48x24 pieces of sanded plywood to go between my bottom cage and the AP stand since I want a flat spot for the flexwatt to sit on so it evenly presses against the cage floor and the cage is slightly longer than the 48" and shorter than the 24" but then again, maybe the 48x24 sheet of plywood is off too haha. Remember also that the AP cages are supported by the bottom so having a little lip off the edge is fine with them since they are a flat bottom cage which is another reason I love them. Even AP stands are built a little shorter in length and width of the cages but only like an inch or so.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-09-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Nm. JM already did it lol. And yeah they aren't exact. I use 48x24 pieces of sanded plywood to go between my bottom cage and the AP stand since I want a flat spot for the flexwatt to sit on so it evenly presses against the cage floor and the cage is slightly longer than the 48" and shorter than the 24" but then again, maybe the 48x24 sheet of plywood is off too haha. Remember also that the AP cages are supported by the bottom so having a little lip off the edge is fine with them since they are a flat bottom cage which is another reason I love them. Even AP stands are built a little shorter in length and width of the cages but only like an inch or so.


Thanks!

You guys on fb?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Thanks!
> 
> You guys on fb?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup. JM found me as well a few others  :Smile:  you can add me if you want. It's John Soper. You'll see my avatar as a pic of Caesar haha.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-09-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well guys and gals, I talked to Kris at Vital Exotics today as I was debating again on either the Brazilian, Iquitos, Pucallpa BCC or an ultra ivory SD female or normal pied male. Looks like Kris isn't producing any retics this year at all as he is focusing on his Bison business. So I guess, going to have to talk to some other people now  :Sad:  Bob Clark has nice stuff but I personally think, you are going to pay for the name also unless you score an auction like JM did...lucky sob lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-12-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

You are right about the paying for a name now a days

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-12-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah, I've PM'd Jay at Prehistoric pets and also Daniel Solis at Reptile Ave. We'll see what they have to say although I imagine Prehistoric Pets is going to be along the lines of Bob Clark for pricing. I got time to kill anyways as my 3 T8s are scheduled to arrive this Wednesday and then I'll have to let the Lexel cure on them for a week or two before Luna, Rango and Dottie into them.  But who knows, I might try and see if I can sweet talk a gal I was talking to who has 2016 F2 Iquitos Peruvians that she imports straight from a breeder in Peru who collected the parents 30 miles outside Iquitos and they have all the CITES and lineage papers to go with them. She has a female that I really want but she only sells pairs right now but she looks female heavy so maybe I can sweet talk her but I'll worry about that after I have the extra cages ready. So technically they are a 'new' bloodline but guaranteed to be Iquitos Peruvians.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-12-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

And since nothing new has popped up, here is a kind of bad pic of Caesar to keep you busy  :Razz:  Ignore the front of him as the flash washed that out but his body is coloring up really nice as that didn't really get hit by the flash. Cant wait for natural lighting come summer.

----------

_BR8080_ (03-13-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## cletus

I like that shelf in that cage.

----------


## Sauzo

> I like that shelf in that cage.


Thanks. Caesar likes it too. He's actually pissed on it a few times lol. Luckily, the shelf can easily be removed and cleaned. The boas only really use it when they are hungry, then they sit on top of it for a bit. The BP really loved it too about as much the retic. Kind of surprised that a BP likes to climb more than boas lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## cletus

Caesar is the pissmaster.  lol  It seems like that's all he does.  lol

----------


## Sauzo

> Caesar is the pissmaster.  lol  It seems like that's all he does.  lol


He does like to pee but he has never pee'd on me or outside the cage, so that's all good  :Very Happy:

----------


## CALM Pythons

> And since nothing new has popped up, here is a kind of bad pic of Caesar to keep you busy  Ignore the front of him as the flash washed that out but his body is coloring up really nice as that didn't really get hit by the flash. Cant wait for natural lighting come summer.


Love the Bowl.. I almost bought it at TSC last week. They had that one and the Pink version for my girl but I figured I would wait till the enclosures arrive....between these Rats, Snakes & Dogs Ive gone through a small fortune in the last 2 months... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cletus

I can only see part of it in the pic Sully so it might not be the same one..  But you can get a bowl like that at Walmart for like 6 bucks.   They come in black, dark blue, tan and camo.  Didn't see pink camo.   In the pet section.   It's just a plastic crock bowl.

----------


## Sauzo

Sully is right. That bowl is from TSC. I got turned on to them from Reinz and they work awesome. Got the normal camo ones for everyone except Rosey who has the girly pink one but that's because they only had 1 pink one left there lol.

----------


## cletus

Oh TSC.   Tractor Supply.   Gotcha.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Caesar is looking nice! One of these days he'll start filling out haha  :Smile:  He's a cute little noodle.
I'd avoid Prehistoric Pets if I were you but that is based on my observations when I used to live by the Fountain Valley store through the late 90s. Just my personal opinion.
Another mass producer you might consider (although others may caution against) is NERD. I know you already contacted BClark and he would be another I would say is okay and makes some nice stuff. 
Did you check over on reptileinsider for your BC needs? Lots of locality specific boa hobby breeders on that site.
Good luck in your search!

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (03-14-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Caesar is looking nice! One of these days he'll start filling out haha  He's a cute little noodle.
> I'd avoid Prehistoric Pets if I were you but that is based on my observations when I used to live by the Fountain Valley store through the late 90s. Just my personal opinion.
> Another mass producer you might consider (although others may caution against) is NERD. I know you already contacted BClark and he would be another I would say is okay and makes some nice stuff. 
> Did you check over on reptileinsider for your BC needs? Lots of locality specific boa hobby breeders on that site.
> Good luck in your search!


What is bad about Prehistoric Pets? Do tell!!

As for ReptilInsider, yeah I've been a member over there since like 2012 but its kind of dead. I have checked with a few people over there but nothing grabs me. Only real interest is in a F2 female Iquitos from a gal I know who imports them from Peru. They come from grandparents who were caught 30 miles outside Iquitos years ago. They come with CITES and lineage paperwork but she is only selling pairs right now. I might bug her more for the female I really like but right now I don't have the cages available as the 3 T8s wont be here til Wednesday and then they need a week or 2 to seal. I also need to pony up the $600+ for them. And I'm also debating on another SD retic lol. Tough decision.

And thanks. Caesar is pretty awesome. Great personality and best of all, he doesn't piss on me or outside the cage haha. He seems to have slowed down on growing and being hungry so this might be a good sign haha.

----------


## Stearns84

There is so really great mainland stuff that I really want. Shane Castello has some amazing stuff and is local. I'm just not in a position to house and care for a mainland. My dream snake, Sunfire OGS. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah I'm almost ready to bite the bullet for a male mainland pied since there is no SD pieds made yet. Them and Cows are my favorite. And yeah I've checked out Shanes stuff. Nice stuff.

----------


## BR8080

WOW - he's looking great John

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-14-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Yeah, I've PM'd Jay at Prehistoric pets and also Daniel Solis at Reptile Ave. We'll see what they have to say although I imagine Prehistoric Pets is going to be along the lines of Bob Clark for pricing. I got time to kill anyways as my 3 T8s are scheduled to arrive this Wednesday and then I'll have to let the Lexel cure on them for a week or two before Luna, Rango and Dottie into them.  But who knows, I might try and see if I can sweet talk a gal I was talking to who has 2016 F2 Iquitos Peruvians that she imports straight from a breeder in Peru who collected the parents 30 miles outside Iquitos and they have all the CITES and lineage papers to go with them. She has a female that I really want but she only sells pairs right now but she looks female heavy so maybe I can sweet talk her but I'll worry about that after I have the extra cages ready. So technically they are a 'new' bloodline but guaranteed to be Iquitos Peruvians.


You get your enclosures today?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> You get your enclosures today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup got them set up and letting the Lexel dry in them. The doors will be here tomorrow as Ali was hustling to get my order finished as I placed an order for a single T8 and stand last week so they wanted to ship those out with my 2 T8s I ordered last month. I got a post up on it with a pic. Nothing epic but I'm pretty happy. Will be even happier when I get my 3 or 4 T25s  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (03-19-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Yup got them set up and letting the Lexel dry in them. The doors will be here tomorrow as Ali was hustling to get my order finished as I placed an order for a single T8 and stand last week so they wanted to ship those out with my 2 T8s I ordered last month. I got a post up on it with a pic. Nothing epic but I'm pretty happy. Will be even happier when I get my 3 or 4 T25s


I expect full updated photos!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I expect full updated photos!
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Lol got a pic of the T8s next to the T10s in general herping forum. Not going to see the T25s until probably winter. Those are a much larger chunk of change lol.

----------


## Stearns84

> Lol got a pic of the T8s next to the T10s in general herping forum. Not going to see the T25s until probably winter. Those are a much larger chunk of change lol.


AP pages says they need freight to ship? I don't even want to think what that will cost to ship.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> AP pages says they need freight to ship? I don't even want to think what that will cost to ship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah you have to call them. Freight to me would cost $229 but Ali told me if I order more cages, the freight drops a lot. Like the freight to ship 2 cages would only be like an extra $50. Loaded sliding doors model with LED, shelf, lock and flexwatt with shipping would runs me around $770 each. I'll probably just 2 for right now, that should run me about $1500 and then just order the other 1 or 2 more later lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-15-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

We had our big cage order last year shipped freight, I forget at what point it was a better value to have it sent freight than standard. We had it sent to my husband's office, since they had a proper loading dock (and some freight companies won't deliver to a residential address), and he drives a pickup with a full bed. 

Unless confirmed otherwise, assume for freight shipments that the driver will only get your goods to the tail of the truck and you have to unload it yourself (if its been palletized you do not have to take the whole pallet off in one go, you can split the wrap and take individual boxes off, within reason). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-16-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-16-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well as long as he backs the truck up to my garage and has a lift gate, I'll be fine. I cant imagine the cages being really too much heavier than the T10s and I was able to lift those easily. If I get 2 cages at once, if they come on the pallet, I'll either see if he has a dolley so I can just slide the whole pallet into my garage and deal with it there at my leisure or I'll have to manually push it which will suck haha.

Regardless though, at that moment, I'll probably be so pumped, I'll He-Man them up myself and feel it in the morning

----------

Gio (03-16-2017)

----------


## Gio

I was quoted $168 for shipping here. That would be a T-25 or modified T-25.

Its not a deal breaker, but I can save a lot picking up a pre-built unit from Monster Cages.

I am still strongly considering AP with a similar setup to Sauzo. T-25 with shelf and I'll add my own perches as well. My state borders Iowa (AP's home) but Sauzo has a longer shipping route to Washington state.

The hobby isn't cheap if you do a reasonable job of caring for and setting up your animal properly.

Larger snakes will definitely cost you some money to care for.

Call AP and get your quote.

----------


## Sauzo

> I was quoted $168 for shipping here. That would be a T-25 or modified T-25.
> 
> Its not a deal breaker, but I can save a lot picking up a pre-built unit from Monster Cages.
> 
> I am still strongly considering AP with a similar setup to Sauzo. T-25 with shelf and I'll add my own perches as well. My state borders Iowa (AP's home) but Sauzo has a longer shipping route to Washington state.
> 
> The hobby isn't cheap if you do a reasonable job of caring for and setting up your animal properly.
> 
> Larger snakes will definitely cost you some money to care for.
> ...


Heck, wish I lived kind of close to AP haha. I bet driving there and back would still be less gas than $168 lol.

Words of wisdom if you do go AP. Go light on the Lexel. A little goes a long way with that stuff. My T10 cages, I used almost 2 tubes for 3 cages and the stuff stunk for a week and took as long to cure too. The T8s, I cut just the tip off the tube and squeezed out a very thing bead and then used a wet finger to smooth it out and push it in the crack. Only took about 3/4 of a single tube to do a 3 of the T8s and they have the same footprint as the T10s. And they don't stink and are just about cured after 1 day.

And yeah larger snakes definitely cost more but as weird as it sounds, I do love them and so it's worth it to get them set up to keep them happy. And that's not even factoring in food if you own a piggy snake haha. Caesar is in pretty deep shed as his eyes don't blue over, they just get really cloudy and dull. I tried to feed Dottie and she didn't want to eat for the 4th week lol so I figured Caesar ate in shed once and today should be his feeding day but I was going to skip it cause of shed. Well with the extra medium rat, I said why not and lifted Caesar's cool hide and hung the rat at the door. He was all gung ho for it lol. Like I said, hes in deep shed so again he kind of missed it but got the body. Took him like 10 mins to find the head as he was in full retard mode being in shed but he chowed it down, then wandered over to the warm side and curled up behind his warm hide. He is such a garbage can. Think I am going to try and alternate between a large rat and medium rat each week. He really isn't so food driven anymore as when he was a baby plus the rat place by my house, the sizes run on the small side. So a medium is like a small and a large is like a medium at the reptile shop that is an hour drive from my place.

Anyways back on the cage thing haha. Definitely get a shelf. It adds floor space so it turns the 48x24 into a 48x32. Adding perches will offer even more. And best of all the shelf is pretty cheap, its like $30 for it. Think its $40 for the T25s though but they are 8" deeps so plenty for a snake to curl up and relax.

Oh and one other thing. The shelves are easily removed from the cage so it makes cleaning them easy. Just have to tilt them and slide them out the door. Then can spray down the whole cage with F10SC and the shelf and let it soak and wipe it all down and then put the shelf back in.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-16-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

And we got Caesar following suit and doing the stretch and lounge too.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-30-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> And we got Caesar following suit and doing the stretch and lounge too.


Caesar is looking thick in this picture!  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar has been putting on girth. I cut him back to medium rats every 10 days. That pic is him in sausage mode lol. My boas do that sometimes too. I don't know why but they will pancake out and just lay there for hours. Its like they just let it all hang out haha.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Havent done many shots of Caesar recently so here are a few.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-01-2017),Gio (03-31-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-31-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

He's looking great man! Got that beastly muscled noggin going on for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-01-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## dkatz4

Hey now, Caesar is growing up, it seems like only yesterday he was a yellow shoelace with teeth!  But i must say, i keep noticing the "progression" of your signature at the bottom - man, Gina is a stunner! What a great collection, keep the pics coming.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Hey now, Caesar is growing up, it seems like only yesterday he was a yellow shoelace with teeth!  But i must say, i keep noticing the "progression" of your signature at the bottom - man, Gina is a stunner! What a great collection, keep the pics coming.


Lol it seems like yesterday Caesar was just a little 2' worm. Now he's the curious 5'+ spazz lol.

And thanks. I really do like Gina. She's like the suriname version of what I wanted from a Peruvian...female, nice pattern, good local and good bloodline. She's a perfect coup de grace for now. I'm sure I'll get something else end of this year or maybe next spring or summer. Maybe a female sharp snow or male Rio Bravo Pokigron suirname or a female Peruvian. Pretty much we'll see what wanders my direction when I got the money and the opportunity.

----------


## Sauzo

> He's looking great man! Got that beastly muscled noggin going on for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Not sure about the 10 day feeding schedule though. Those pics were from day 8 and he is on patrol hardcore lol. He stuffed his head down the gap a couple times but not really forcing it. He might be the exception to feeding as I'm trying to keep everyone on a 10 day schedule except Rosey and Vicky who are on monthly schedules.

----------


## Sauzo

Alright as per Gene's statement about comparison, here are a couple pics I got of Caesar more or less stretched out in his T10 while he is creating havoc and pushing all over. Guess 10 days without food is out for him, he gets dinner in the morning lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-01-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I am honestly tired of waiting the 10 - 12 weeks for my enclosures.  Caesar is looking really good!  You going to stick with mediums or go to larger and stick with 10 days?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I am honestly tired of waiting the 10 - 12 weeks for my enclosures.  Caesar is looking really good!  You going to stick with mediums or go to larger and stick with 10 days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. And yeah, the wait for the cage sucks lol. Well 10 days doesn't seem to work too well. Caesar was pushing after day 8 so i'll probably try to just do 1 medium every week.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## BR8080

> I am honestly tired of waiting the 10 - 12 weeks for my enclosures.  Caesar is looking really good!  You going to stick with mediums or go to larger and stick with 10 days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My T10's should be shipped Mon or Tue - it'll be 15 weeks since order but well worth it.  Be patient..LOL

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah they are pretty backed up I hear. 

So today I fed everyone. Everyone chowed down except Luna who was in shed and Dottie who hasn't eaten in a couple months. I ended giving Caesar a medium and Dottie's small rat and yeah, he is still hungry. Anytime any of the doors are slid open in his stack of cages, he flies out like a bat outta hell to the front of the cage lol. I think he might need a large every week. The rats at the place close to me run on the smaller size. I might also just alternate and give him a medium one week and a large the next week and so on. 

Heck even Vicky was all up in arms about 6 hours after eating too. I slide a door open and she pops out of her hide with the huge red pupil dilated and coiled up ready for more. 

The only snake who seemed happy with the food size was Gina, who seems pretty happy with a hopper mouse every 10 days. She ate and curled up into a nice little cinnamon roll with a head in the center inside her warm hide on her heater lol.

And think I'm going to bite the bullet and order a Herpstat 6 Monday.

----------


## Stearns84

I ordered another herpstat 1, it was only 2 days and it was at my door. When I bought my rack I ordered my last herpstat from Herptastic and it took 3 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> Yeah they are pretty backed up I hear. 
> 
> So today I fed everyone. Everyone chowed down except Luna who was in shed and Dottie who hasn't eaten in a couple months. I ended giving Caesar a medium and Dottie's small rat and yeah, he is still hungry. Anytime any of the doors are slid open in his stack of cages, he flies out like a bat outta hell to the front of the cage lol. I think he might need a large every week. The rats at the place close to me run on the smaller size. I might also just alternate and give him a medium one week and a large the next week and so on. 
> 
> Heck even Vicky was all up in arms about 6 hours after eating too. I slide a door open and she pops out of her hide with the huge red pupil dilated and coiled up ready for more. 
> 
> The only snake who seemed happy with the food size was Gina, who seems pretty happy with a hopper mouse every 10 days. She ate and curled up into a nice little cinnamon roll with a head in the center inside her warm hide on her heater lol.
> 
> And think I'm going to bite the bullet and order a Herpstat 6 Monday.


I think we need updated pictures of all the snakes...........

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Reptimom (04-02-2017)

----------


## DLena

Yes, we really do. Please?

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I ordered another herpstat 1, it was only 2 days and it was at my door. When I bought my rack I ordered my last herpstat from Herptastic and it took 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah if you order them from Spyder Robotics, they come pretty fast.

----------


## BR8080

Shoot Jason a message and see if he can get you a deal - he hooked me up on a Herpstat 2 not too long ago.

Jason Taylor <bsflfeeders@gmail.com>

----------


## Sauzo

> Shoot Jason a message and see if he can get you a deal - he hooked me up on a Herpstat 2 not too long ago.
> 
> Jason Taylor <bsflfeeders@gmail.com>


I just order all mine straight from Dion at Spyder Robotics. Have been doing it for years  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Ok well Caesar decided to stretch out tonight so was able to get a good comparison pic. I think he is actually getting close to the 6' mark. The thermometer is the end of the cage and where his body is bent is the other end of the cage. And his face is up against the door of the cage. So if you added a couple inches the thermometer and straighten out his bends, he is prolly easily pushing 6' now  :Surprised:  I really never even noticed it even when I have him out. He has grown so much since I've had him. He's not my little 2' worm anymore  :Tears:   Oh and don't mind the glass on the top of the cage lol. I was using it to pour water on the Eco Earth to moisten it back up for everyone.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-05-2017),Gio (04-05-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-04-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-14-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

I was having the same thoughts last time you posted a stretched out pic of him. I bet he's a solid 6'. Seems to take up close to the same amount of cage as Phyllis did a couple months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-05-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I was having the same thoughts last time you posted a stretched out pic of him. I bet he's a solid 6'. Seems to take up close to the same amount of cage as Phyllis did a couple months ago. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm not the best with measurements lol and I also tend to undersize stuff than oversize it. I do with feeding them as well as how long they are haha. But after looking at Caesar stretched out watching me moisten everyone Eco Earth, I was like that is the perfect picture to show his size plus I was in shock how big he actually is. Good thing he is a giant baby or I'd be worried. Now if he just calmed down like when he was the little 2' worm, I'd be set. Taking him out wears me out after about 15 mins hahaha. He just doesn't stop going.

Well I guess I'll end up getting 2 T25s sooner than I thought lol. One for Rosey and now one for Caesar. My Herpstat 6 is supposed to be here tomorrow so with my Herpstat 2 Redline and Herpstat 1 Redline, I will be done with T-stats at least lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-05-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Haha my herpstat gets here by Thursday, maybe tomorrow at the earliest. Yeah, Phyllis is a little more of an involved handling session when she's out now that she's getting bigger too. She doesn't quite wear me out, she will get into stuff and knock things over though and try to get inside of and behind whatever she can get close to haha. Climbs all over my shoulders then over the back and down my leg like how to were saying Caesar does to get to the floor. I wish I had a snake proof room I could let her explore with a ton of stuff to climb on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-05-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha yeah. I had Caesar out tonight as I was moistening his EE and I let him hang out on the bed. I was praying to god he didn't pee on the bed and he didn't. He did spend a nice chunk of time with his nose buried on the spot where my boas usually like to sit on the bed. I think he smelled them haha. Then after I was done I let him hang out on me and for once he was kind of mellow. He more or less curled up on my arms and hung his head down and looked at the floor.

You didn't opt for Priority mail!!?? Patience is not my virtue so I opted for the quickest ship method for my Herpstat 6 lol. And I guess since you got one coming, you don't need mine. I'll sell them local and apply the cash towards my T25s lol.

----------


## BR8080

> Well I guess I'll end up getting 2 T25s sooner than I thought lol. One for Rosey and now one for Caesar.


For now anyway LOL  He's grown quite a bit, looks great man!  Better get 4 so your stacks are even (4 of each T8, T10, T25) LOL

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-05-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> For now anyway LOL  He's grown quite a bit, looks great man!  Better get 4 so your stacks are even (4 of each T8, T10, T25) LOL


Sad part is I will need 4 T25s. One for Caesar, Rosey, Vicky and Gina. Rango can probably get away with a T10 as he is a male and Luna, I'm not sure when/if she will need one. And Dottie should be fine in a T8 or T10. I'll probably end with 4 T25s next to the 3 T10s and the T8s I will just keep as back up cages or possibly get some dwarf boas like a Pearl Island, Hog Island and Cay Caulker lol.

And thanks. Caesar has grown a ton. He'll be 11 months old in 13 days.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-06-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-05-2017)

----------


## BR8080

> Cay Caulker
> 
> And thanks. Caesar has grown a ton. He'll be 11 months old in 13 days.


I had a GREAT experience with Second City Constrictors - TJ Blevins - with my Caulks Cay - she's a beauty, eats well, and mild mannered.  Not to mention from the Russo/Rentfro line as well.

----------


## Sauzo

Name sounds familiar. If I did get one though, it wouldn't be for a very long time haha. I need to save up for 4 T25s lol.

----------


## BR8080

> Name sounds familiar. If I did get one though, it wouldn't be for a very long time haha. I need to save up for 4 T25s lol.



JUST 4? LMAO

Also noticed my typo - Caulkers Cay but you knew that anyway.   From conversations with TJ he also breeds other boas and I'll be hanging with him in June while in Chicago.  He did mention Russo Surinames as a possibility.

----------


## Sauzo

> JUST 4? LMAO
> 
> Also noticed my typo - Caulkers Cay but you knew that anyway.   From conversations with TJ he also breeds other boas and I'll be hanging with him in June while in Chicago.  He did mention Russo Surinames as a possibility.


Well I'm hoping just 4 as they cost me like $765 loaded with shipping. So 4 of them would close to $3k. It would be for Rosey, Vicky, Caesar and Gina. Rango being a male should be ok in a T10 and Dottie will be fine in a T10 and I'm hoping Luna will be fine in a T10 too.

I was planning on a Russo Pucallpa Peruvian but saw the Rio Bravo Poki Suri female and couldn't pass her up especially at her price. Someone I talked to was asking about pure Poki Suris and I as well as a bunch of other people referred them to Chris Wolf as he is one of the few that breed 100% pure Rio Bravo Poki Suris and I guess the price went up to $1k each now for his next litter due this summer. or at least that's what the guy said. Kind of explains though why the batch he just sold with my girl sold out in an hour lol.

----------


## BR8080

> Well I'm hoping just 4 as they cost me like $765 loaded with shipping. So 4 of them would close to $3k. It would be for Rosey, Vicky, Caesar and Gina. Rango being a male should be ok in a T10 and Dottie will be fine in a T10 and I'm hoping Luna will be fine in a T10 too.



With today's USARK development you'll need to work some obvertime. LOL

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-13-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, I got my shipment of Plant IT stuff and got it in the big boas and retic cage. The stuff honestly looks pretty close to ReptiChips. Only differences I can see is that its lighter in color than ReptiChips and it seems to be less uniform in shape and size but overall, the stuff seems pretty much the same and half the price.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-14-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-14-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-14-2017)

----------


## DLena

How is it on odor reduction? Reptichip seems to have upped their price a tad...

----------


## Craiga 01453

please keep us posted on how you like the substrate

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-14-2017)

----------


## Gio

Looks great.

I use a combo of that or close to it with Ecoearth mixed in or Ecoearth and cypress sometimes I use all 3 with some moss. 

I don't change out substrate too often. I spot clean and most of the snake waste is fairly benign if you miss a spot or two it dries and degrades into the substrate.

It is actually good to have a certain amount of bacteria in the cage. It is healthy for the snake and the ecosystem within the cage. 

A pure, and completely sterilized environment doesn't let your animal develop or build up any natural immunities.

NOTE there is a fine line between some healthy, natural cage bacteria and a dripping wet, mold ridden cage.

I typically do total substrate changes twice a year. Most of my animals either don't eat in the winter at all or slow down a great deal.

Hopefully nobody is spending too much $$ changing this stuff out too frequently.

The cages look really nice man.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-14-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-14-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> How is it on odor reduction? Reptichip seems to have upped their price a tad...


Well, I haven't used it long enough to really know but since it is the same stuff as ReptiChips, i'm going to say its decent as ReptiChips worked pretty good except for when Caesar would drop death turds. Nothing on earth could mask those odors. Even Caesar would be pushing with all his might to get out of the cage after one of those lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-14-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Looks great.
> 
> I use a combo of that or close to it with Ecoearth mixed in or Ecoearth and cypress sometimes I use all 3 with some moss. 
> 
> I don't change out substrate too often. I spot clean and most of the snake waste is fairly benign if you miss a spot or two it dries and degrades into the substrate.
> 
> It is actually good to have a certain amount of bacteria in the cage. It is healthy for the snake and the ecosystem within the cage. 
> 
> A pure, and completely sterilized environment doesn't let your animal develop or build up any natural immunities.
> ...


Thanks. Well the nice stuff with this is it's only like $12 total per block. Cheaper if you buy it more in bulk. I only ordered 4 blocks to test it and so far, so good. 1 block is enough to do the 3 T10s so $12 a month for substrate is decent in my book. I mean heck their food cost per month is around $110 a month. I need to get a chest freezer lol.

The baby boas, BP and dumeril's are kept on Zoo Med aspen for now as the stuff is fluffy, soft and the baby boas LOVE it. Gina and Rango dig little tunnels in it and poke their heads out here and there lol. The aspen I change out probably every 1.5 months though as they don't destroy their substrate as bad as the bigger boas and especially Caesar do.

I've always changed out substrates fairly frequently though. I don't like the idea of my snakes or lizards crawling around in pee or poop juice soaked stuff. Just me. I tend to treat my pets like kings and queens lol.

----------


## jmcrook

> Well, I haven't used it long enough to really know but since it is the same stuff as ReptiChips, i'm going to say its decent as ReptiChips worked pretty good except for when Caesar would drop death turds. Nothing on earth could mask those odors. Even Caesar would be pushing with all his might to get out of the cage after one of those lol.


lol that's how I can tell Phyllis has a mess for me to clean up too. Drops a deuce and then destroys the cage haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-14-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well Caesar broke something else lol. I found his temp/humidity gauge at the bottom of his water bowl lol. I had it in the far corner on his shelf last night. I guess he pushed it across the shelf and then right into his water bowl. First he gets himself stuck in his silk vine and now he breaks his temp/humidity gauge.....he is a brat when he wants dinner lol.

----------


## Gio

> I've always changed out substrates fairly frequently though. I don't like the idea of my snakes or lizards crawling around in pee or poop juice soaked stuff.


I don't have my animals crawl around in waste either. I simply spot clean the area, scoop it out, clean the bottom cage floor and replace the scooped substrate with new stuff. In a sense I'm changing a lot more substrate than it seems because each new addition replaces the old stuff. Its still healthy to have a certain amount of bacteria, not waste in the cage. What I'm getting at is people don't need to go nuts. I don't think your system is overly frequent, it is a bit more than I change it out, but it doesn't go overboard. The newsprint business is another story. That crap is almost a daily changeout with retics. 


Obviously there are times when "spot cleaning" turns into one quarter of the cage though. My animals are fairly efficient with digestion and elimination so I'm not plagued by messy cages too often. Wallace makes it easy he dumps out and pees in his water bowel, which requires immediate attention. He seems to do this shortly after I change his water. I find it irritating, but its better than using me for a toilet like he has in the past.

I just ordered my 6 footer and I know it will take a bag or two of substrate to fill it. Wallace is going to have a palace when I'm done with it. I'm totally stoked that it is 2 feet tall, I won't own a cage from here on out that isn't 2 feet tall or taller for the types of snakes I keep. Unless I get a blood python LOL!

I was quoted an unbelievable deal IMO.

I furnished my coastal's cage with the repti-chips a few days ago. That stuff smells pretty good I must say, its borderline strong smelling.

----------

_Reinz_ (04-15-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Who did you order from? AP?

And if Caesar went in his water bowl, it would be a lot easier. He pisses all over in his cage. So kind of hard to spot clean as half the time I cant even see it unless he leaves urates with it. And obviously the poop is easy to spot lol. The boas usually go about 1.5 months inbetween changings unless they soil it a lot. The retic though is a just a piss machine. I mean remember, you feed yours every 2 weeks and he's a decent size smaller that Caesar and eats smaller meals. Caesar is over 6' and eats pretty much a large rat a week. His poops are as big as Rosey who is 7' but the catch is, Rosey poops like once or twice a month, Caesar poops at least 3 times a month if not more.

Yeah this Plant IT stuff is pretty much the same as Reptichips but half the price. The only real difference like I mentioned is this stuff isn't as uniform in size as Reptichips and seems lighter in color although that might just be me.

And now for the Caesar seal of approval  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-15-2017)

----------


## BR8080

> First he gets himself stuck in his silk vine and now he breaks his temp/humidity gauge.....he is a brat when he wants dinner lol.


How did you affix your vine so it wouldn't get pushed around as much or did you just lay it on the shelf?  I'm headed to Michael's and Joanne Fabric to look at their non-chain style vines.

----------


## Sauzo

> How did you affix your vine so it wouldn't get pushed around as much or did you just lay it on the shelf?  I'm headed to Michael's and Joanne Fabric to look at their non-chain style vines.


I used plastic zip ties to secure them to the side and middle vents on the AP cages. just buy some green ones and they will blend in. Just put the locking part of the zip tie on the outside of the cage so you can loosen and remove it when you need to clean the cage. and be sure to buy the non chain style silk vines lol.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-16-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-15-2017)

----------


## Gio

Good deal on the chips. I like various types of substrate so switching it up is cool. My cage is from Ed. No need to change a great setup here. Double cage. 72" x 30" x 24". I was quoted a deal with shipping below the cost of an AP cage stand alone without shipping. I personally like HDPE plastic much more than PVC for many reasons. However if AP had reasonable pricing for the size I wanted I would have entertained the idea of something different for no other reason than to have something different. 

I can enjoy seeing your APs. It's always nice to see how other folks set up and I like your methods. 

My new cage will be jaw dropping when I'm done. Wallace will have a plethora of options. And a much bigger water bowel since that's where he uses the restroom LOL. 

6 foot with the demensions I have is going to look huge. My wife will flip out. Not a good flip either lol.

Let us know what you find at Michaels. I may check it out.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-15-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Good deal on the chips. I like various types of substrate so switching it up is cool. My cage is from Ed. No need to change a great setup here. Double cage. 72" x 30" x 24". I was quoted a deal with shipping below the cost of an AP cage stand alone without shipping. I personally like HDPE plastic much more than PVC for many reasons. However if AP had reasonable pricing for the size I wanted I would have entertained the idea of something different for no other reason than to have something different. 
> 
> I can enjoy seeing your APs. It's always nice to see how other folks set up and I like your methods. 
> 
> My new cage will be jaw dropping when I'm done. Wallace will have a plethora of options. And a much bigger water bowel since that's where he uses the restroom LOL. 
> 
> 6 foot with the demensions I have is going to look huge. My wife will flip out. Not a good flip either lol.
> 
> Let us know what you find at Michaels. I may check it out.


Nice. Was hoping you were getting the Monster Cage as I wanted to here a review from someone who has one. I already know what Ed's cages are like lol. Honestly the HDPE just didn't do it for me. Nothing I wanted to stick to it ever did and the stuff I didn't want to stick to it did like Rosey's urate. The bottom of the cage has stains I couldn't remove unless I sanded them. And foil tape wouldn't stick to the stuff so you couldn't use heat tape. And for me the breaking point was how much the cages shift and move even when assembled. He labeled it 'living plastic' but I label it thinner material and not as rigid of construction as AP. That's why I like the AP cages, they are sturdy. You pick one up and there is no flex or shift. I mean to get my 4x2 Pro-Line's door to line up, I had to shim 3 pieces of cardboard under the rear right corner of the cage. And that was when it was new. But anyways, if they work for you, then awesome. I'm sure Wallace will love the 6' and you do set up nice natural set ups.

----------


## Gio

> Nice. Was hoping you were getting the Monster Cage as I wanted to here a review from someone who has one. I already know what Ed's cages are like lol. Honestly the HDPE just didn't do it for me. Nothing I wanted to stick to it ever did and the stuff I didn't want to stick to it did like Rosey's urate. The bottom of the cage has stains I couldn't remove unless I sanded them. And foil tape wouldn't stick to the stuff so you couldn't use heat tape. And for me the breaking point was how much the cages shift and move even when assembled. He labeled it 'living plastic' but I label it thinner material and not as rigid of construction as AP. That's why I like the AP cages, they are sturdy. You pick one up and there is no flex or shift. I mean to get my 4x2 Pro-Line's door to line up, I had to shim 3 pieces of cardboard under the rear right corner of the cage. And that was when it was new. But anyways, if they work for you, then awesome. I'm sure Wallace will love the 6' and you do set up nice natural set ups.


Monster cages are HDPE plastic. Much better than PVC for certain reasons IMO, but if you don't like HDPE, you won't like Monster. The new plastic Matt uses is the same that Ed uses. 

I've never had the issues you speak of so I don't know what to tell you there. Maybe my perches stabilize the units, but I also have them on 3/4" plywood   that is larger than the base of the cages with hard insulation under that and a solid table under that. Who knows why, but they work great for me, and dudes like Nick Mutton.

I'd put what I have up against anybody's caging and probably pick mine. In the end it's a big plastic box so I don't care too much, use what makes you happy. I could care less what anybody does, its not my business. My collection has been doing excellent so no need to change a thing now. Same with Boaphile caging, some love them others don't. I think they look great, just too small for me. Like I said, I enjoy seeing what others do and won't knock or criticize other units. It's a hobby not a contest.

AP and their prices were simply unreasonable for me. Size combined with value and I'd have to be stupid not to get what I have coming. But then again, I like to watch my snakes climb. Semi arboreal maneuvers at night are extremely fun to watch so I want a minimum of 24" tall. I'll never buy another cage that isn't at least that tall. I'm paying a bit over half the price of the AP unit I wanted including delivery, without going into specifics. Obviously Ed is treating me well, very well.

Matt at Monster seems to have too much going on, he's a very nice guy and I think the cages look nice. I DON'T think you personally would be happier though. He ships completely assembled and I'll bet you would be better off with your AP deal once delivery is added.

I texted him and got a response a day later, then arranged a visit and never heard back. That was a week ago. I didn't have time to wait with lead times so I went with the tried and true.

The boy went blue last night so he's growing a bit.

It should warm up and time out well to get fresh shed outdoor pictures. Stay tuned.

I also want to see Caesar outside. I'll bet he glows like a neon light.

----------


## Sauzo

I hear ya. I mean if I liked Pro-Line cages, I would just drive down and pick them up from Ed as I live probably 2 hours from him. Just the design of the cage isn't for me. I'm not a fan of the dovetail joint for a cage. I prefer a flush/flat fit but like you said, each to their own. 

I did have my Pro-Line on a 1/2" sheet of sanded plywood and it still was warped. The roof sagged after 3 years too and you couldn't miss that as you had about 1/2" gap between the door and top header on the corners and in the center, it was header to door, lucky if you could fit a sheet of paper between it. Figment's Pro-Line was worse. His, he actually had to lift the center to close the door and neither of us put anything on top of them. 

I bet the perches mounted in probably did stabilize it. Acting as kind of a center brace I guess.

But anyways, if it works for you, you got a good deal and are happy with it, grats man  :Very Happy:  I want to see it all decked out.

And yeah, I'll for sure get pics of everyone outside in the summer. Going to build a 4-5' jungle gym out of 1" pvc so I can drag it outside on the deck for the snakes to play on lol.

----------


## Gio

> I hear ya. I mean if I liked Pro-Line cages, I would just drive down and pick them up from Ed as I live probably 2 hours from him. Just the design of the cage isn't for me. I'm not a fan of the dovetail joint for a cage. I prefer a flush/flat fit but like you said, each to their own. 
> 
> I did have my Pro-Line on a 1/2" sheet of sanded plywood and it still was warped. The roof sagged after 3 years too and you couldn't miss that as you had about 1/2" gap between the door and top header on the corners and in the center, it was header to door, lucky if you could fit a sheet of paper between it. Figment's Pro-Line was worse. His, he actually had to lift the center to close the door and neither of us put anything on top of them. 
> 
> I bet the perches mounted in probably did stabilize it. Acting as kind of a center brace I guess.
> 
> But anyways, if it works for you, you got a good deal and are happy with it, grats man  I want to see it all decked out.
> 
> And yeah, I'll for sure get pics of everyone outside in the summer. Going to build a 4-5' jungle gym out of 1" pvc so I can drag it outside on the deck for the snakes to play on lol.


Should be cool when the outdoor shots get going.

You live about as far from Ed as I do from Matt.

It will be a bit before I get it all set up. I'm getting a huge rolling stand built for my 3 current cages, then I can easily roll them in and out for various cleaning procedures, The big cage will stand on a 6 foot table for now. Then I'll get casters so I can roll it.

You should grab some rollers from AP. Might be worth it.

----------


## Sauzo

> Should be cool when the outdoor shots get going.
> 
> You live about as far from Ed as I do from Matt.
> 
> It will be a bit before I get it all set up. I'm getting a huge rolling stand built for my 3 current cages, then I can easily roll them in and out for various cleaning procedures, The big cage will stand on a 6 foot table for now. Then I'll get casters so I can roll it.
> 
> You should grab some rollers from AP. Might be worth it.


Thought about it but I have all my cages on carpet so probably wouldn't roll that great. Also I use flexwatt so unless I had them make a version of their stand but solid, it wouldn't work. I actually use a sheet of 1/2" sanded plywood between their stand and the bottom cage so it creates a sandwich for the flexwatt so it is evenly pressed to the floor of the bottom cage. But I have thought about just buying 4 casters and then just cutting up 4 4x4 for legs, 2x4 for braces and then putting down a 1/2 sheet of plywood for the table top and then just spray paint it all flat black. But again, I don't really move my cages. When it comes to cleaning time, I throw everyone in their tubs, take the doors off, take out all the hides and water bowls, and then just dust pan out as much substrate out of all the cages. Then I just vacuum out the rest, pull all the shelves out and spray all the cages down with F10SC from top to bottom. Wipe them out, wipe the shelf down, put it back in and put substrate back in. Like I said, I keep my cages pretty simple so I can clean all 6 cages in about 1.5-2 hours including hides and water bowls. Got it down pretty good as I have to do it every month to 1.5 months lol.

And also remember, all my cages are the same so I just stack them. I mean I could stack the T8s on top of the T10s but then the stack would be as high as my ceiling. I'd need a ladder to reach them lol. I'm just going to stack the 4 T25s next to the T10s and then that next to the T8s since I'll have like 3 of the T8s vacant once I get the T25s.

Lol and on a side note, the acurite temp/humidity gauge that Caesar pushed across his shelf and into his water bowl is working again now that it dried out haha. I put it on the floor of his cage since Caesar is too destructive to have nice stuff haha.

----------


## BR8080

> Then I'll get casters so I can roll it.
> 
> You should grab some rollers from AP. Might be worth it.


I'm in the process of building a stand for my T10's and got my casters through Caster Connection (https://casterconnection.com/) - they've been great to deal with.

----------

Gio (04-16-2017)

----------


## BR8080

> I used plastic zip ties to secure them to the side and middle vents on the AP cages. just buy some green ones and they will blend in. Just put the locking part of the zip tie on the outside of the cage so you can loosen and remove it when you need to clean the cage. and be sure to buy the non chain style silk vines lol.


Thanks, I remember the non-chair style from an earlier post. LOL

----------


## Gio

> I'm in the process of building a stand for my T10's and got my casters through Caster Connection (https://casterconnection.com/) - they've been great to deal with.


Thanks. Very helpful. I'm going to look into those.

----------


## Sauzo

Ok, question for you guys. I know a few of you guys had AP route the channels for your lighting and you put in your own. What lights did you use? Waterproof? The lights in my T10s have a couple spots that are out but come back on if I push on them. Not sure whats up, if its maybe the humidity but I'll be grilling Ali in the morning as I need to order a T25 from her anyways so it will be the perfect time to give her grief about subpar lighting that spots go wonky after only about 6 months lol.

----------


## jmcrook

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof-5M-...%257Ciid%253A1 

The sets I have are something like this. Every color you could need, dirt cheap, work fine. Have only had one issue in the last year of using them and that was when one of the power adapters kicked the bucket but I had a spare power adapter from an air mattress pump that I use now. Aside from that, I like them. Not as crisp of a white light option as yours but I'd prefer to have the color changing option so I can look in the cages at night without bugging the critters too much over just a good daytime light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (04-17-2017),Gio (04-17-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-17-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-17-2017)

----------


## BR8080

> Ok, question for you guys. I know a few of you guys had AP route the channels for your lighting and you put in your own. What lights did you use? Waterproof? The lights in my T10s have a couple spots that are out but come back on if I push on them. Not sure whats up, if its maybe the humidity but I'll be grilling Ali in the morning as I need to order a T25 from her anyways so it will be the perfect time to give her grief about subpar lighting that spots go wonky after only about 6 months lol.


They can also route a 10mm channel now as well.  I bought lights on amazon and they fit right in the channel nicely.  I cannot speak to their effectiveness as they were just installed this week, sorry.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-17-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Hmm well dang. Yeah, see i'd rather have a brighter white than color change. If I need to see inside the cages at night, I just turn on the flashlight. The snakes don't seem to care actually lol.

----------


## Sauzo

> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof-5M-...%257Ciid%253A1 
> 
> The sets I have are something like this. Every color you could need, dirt cheap, work fine. Have only had one issue in the last year of using them and that was when one of the power adapters kicked the bucket but I had a spare power adapter from an air mattress pump that I use now. Aside from that, I like them. Not as crisp of a white light option as yours but I'd prefer to have the color changing option so I can look in the cages at night without bugging the critters too much over just a good daytime light 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a white light though right? I didn't see it in the pics, just the psychedelic lighting lol. I sure don't want a disco lightshow in the snake cages. And they fit in the standard routing channel? And I'm assuming since its like 16ft, you can cut them to fit 4 cages? I mean they got enough connectors?

Also any chance you can take a pic of it installed from the outside top of the cage JM? Does it sit flush in the channel on the outside so I can still stack cages even with that remote inline?

----------

_BR8080_ (04-17-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> They have a white light though right? I didn't see it in the pics, just the psychedelic lighting lol. I sure don't want a disco lightshow in the snake cages. And they fit in the standard routing channel? And I'm assuming since its like 16ft, you can cut them to fit 4 cages? I mean they got enough connectors?
> 
> Also any chance you can take a pic of it installed from the outside top of the cage JM? Does it sit flush in the channel on the outside so I can still stack cages even with that remote inline?


There are pics in my gallery from last summer of them installed. And yeah, if you prefer solid white lights just order a white set lol. And they're not a crazy disco light show unless you set them to the strobe setting. I really only use red and white.
You'd have to get some adapters and stuff to make a full 4 sets out of the 16' strip though. I got two out of one strip because there's connection pins for both ends of it. Just snip them to the length you need with scissors, they're marked where to cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

Lots of options.

I have 18" versions of these. I screw them into the top of the cages. On the fixture itself you can use a brighter or dimmer setting. I just use the dim and put the lights on timers. I plug my moonlights in on my own. If I want in cage pictures I reach in and click the brighter setting, but usually leave them at low all of the time.

https://www.menards.com/main/kitchen...11821872479870

Nothing waterproof on this light but I spray my cages a bit during shed cycles and haven't any issues in the last 4 years.

No outages or diode failures to this point.

Lighting is redesigned often so I may not find the same lights for the new cage.

I like the idea JM has with a strip that has whites, blues and greens at the push of a button. "One light fits all" system!

If you find something great please share!

----------


## Sauzo

Well I talked to Ali and she is sending me out 3 sets of replacement lighting for free. Awesome customer service. And I finally broke down and ordered one of three of the T25s I need. So now the wait until around mid July lol.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-18-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-17-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-17-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Well I talked to Ali and she is sending me out 3 sets of replacement lighting for free. Awesome customer service. And I finally broke down and ordered one of three of the T25s I need. So now the wait until around mid July lol.


Damn dude! I'm getting itchy for the T8 & T10 to get here.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Damn dude! I'm getting itchy for the T8 & T10 to get here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol I ordered 1 T25 today and going to actually add a 2nd one tomorrow since it will only cost me $31 more in shipping. The third one for Vicky will have to wait until later but she doesn't really need one right now anyways.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-17-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-17-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Lol I ordered 1 T25 today and going to actually add a 2nd one tomorrow since it will only cost me $31 more in shipping. The third one for Vicky will have to wait until later but she doesn't really need one right now anyways.


If you don't mind me asking, what's options did you get? What was the total with shipping?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> If you don't mind me asking, what's options did you get? What was the total with shipping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I always order them the same. Sliding glass doors, locks, shelf, flexwatt, LEDs installed. The shipping for one was $228 and the shipping for 2 was $259. So you save a ton by ordering more. Shipping for three would be even cheaper but I don't want to end up living in the third one haha. I ordered one for Rosey and one for Caesar. Vicky is only about 5' so she still works in a T10 but I'll get her a T25 as well probably end of summer or fall.

If you live on the east side of the mountains, it's cheaper I guess to ship. Ali was telling me the price for shipping jumps up when you go west of the mountains.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-17-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Where are you putting all of these enclosures? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Where are you putting all of these enclosures? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In my finished basement.

----------


## Stearns84

I measured out the stand today, it's going to look a little awkward I'm the apartment. I really need a house again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> I measured out the stand today, it's going to look a little awkward I'm the apartment. I really need a house again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol yeah a house makes stuff easier. I mean the finished basement is a sweet yellow wall with red carpet but hey, it's my house. I'll get around to rerefinishing it after the snakes are set up  :Razz:

----------


## Sauzo

Ok, well i haven't done any pics of Caesar for awhile so here are a couple. He hasn't shed in awhile either so that's part of the no new pic reason. this is him looking not so pleased i lifted his hide off him lol. he also seems to be getting some nice vivid coloring to him.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-21-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar assuming his 'omg you are starving me' pose.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-22-2017),iLikeSneks (04-22-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-21-2017)

----------


## DLena

Aren't they all just so adorable when they look like that? Caesar is quite the handsome fella.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-23-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Caesar assuming his 'omg you are starving me' pose.


I love how Caesar just sits there with those eyes kike, "maybe just maybe I'll get another rat".

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Booper_ (04-23-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-23-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

How do you like the substrate?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> How do you like the substrate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Seems ok. It's pretty much the same as ReptiChips but half the price and not as uniformly cut. Caesar got an extra helping today. Dottie didnt want her small rat so Caesar got that and his large rat. The guy pounds 250g rats like they are tic tacs lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-23-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Seems ok. It's pretty much the same as ReptiChips but half the price and not as uniformly cut. Caesar got an extra helping today. Dottie didnt want her small rat so Caesar got that and his large rat. The guy pounds 250g rats like they are tic tacs lol.


I'm bumping Gene up to larger next time I order. He could eat two larges if I'd let him.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-23-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol same with Caesar.

----------


## Sauzo

Ok so i just took this pic of Caesar. He ate a large rat and small rat yesterday. There is barely a lump in him. But the real reason for the pic is wondering what you guys think about his size? From the back of the cage where he is bent is the end of the cage. So he's pretty much doubled that so 4' there. Then where his snoot is the middle of the cage so if you straightened him out there and moved him into the corner more, I'm going to guess that is just over 2' there. So adding all that up, I'm going to guess Caesar is pushing just over 6'. Sound about right to you guys?

Also if you look at where the gauge is, that is the large rat and small rat. Doesnt really look much thicker than the rest of him does it? I think the mainland in him is strong. Like i said, he ate that large rat like it was a tic tac breath mint  :Surprised: 

And when he ate yesterday, he shot out of his cage and grabbed the rat and almost fell out of the cage. So i grabbed him and pushed him back in his cage. Well i guess he thought he was going to fall so he wrapped my arm with his tail. I got a little worried and unwrapped him and shoved him in the cage. Well it was almost like he was 'sad' i did that as he let go of his rat and just sulked there lol. I felt bad. He didnt want to eat and just looked depressed haha. Well he finally slowly ate his rat. He was so happy at the beginning when he was offered it, then when i uncoiled his tail off my arm and shoved him in the cage, its like he got depressed. i mean i know snakes dont have those feelings like that but I'm saying looking at it from humans point of view, thats the best way i can describe it. never seen Caesar do that before. He's happy again though now.

----------

_BR8080_ (04-24-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-23-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Tina my ball python is dumb, she is scared of her own shadow, but she is great. But not much of a personality. I agree everyone says snakes don't have feelings, but I sometimes think Gene does. He has a personality, if I put my hand down towards my knee when I'm sta ding near him, hell start to reach up (that's how I get most of his weird photos). His body language is so different everyday. He'll just sit and watch for hours like this with his head out. Once I bump him with paper towel roll, I can reach for hi. Or rub his head while he just sits. So I think retics might be the exception.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

My boas all have personality too. Vicky is kind of a do it herself gal lol. Rosey seems to like attention. Gina is pretty new but seems to have the same personality Rosey has. Rango is very inquisitive and checks stuff out when you open the cage. Luna always pokes her head out of her hide when i open her cage and seems to like to sit on me while i watch tv. Caesar seems to like to interact with me but isnt a huge fan of being dragged around like Rosey and so far Gina are. And Dottie, i almost never see her unless it's night time. Then she will switch hides or hang half out of one hide.

And i agree, i think snakes do have personalities.

Oh and i forgot the most important part about the Caesar dinner incident. After he grabbed the rat and then almost fell out of the cage and i grabbed him and he wrapped my arm with his tail and i unwrapped him and pushed him into his cage, he let go of the rat and sulked. he sat there for like 10 mins. Finally i got my long tongs and grabbed the large rat. He didnt even care. I then dangled at his face again and he didnt eat it at first. He just flicked his tongue at it and then laid down like when i boop his snoot with a paper towel. it's almost like a submissive act. I then kind of laid the rat in front of his snoot and wiggled it some. He then calmly took it and ate it. Then about 30 mins later i offered him Dottie's small rat and when i opened the door, he was front and center again and he slammed that little rat like a fat kid going for a snickers bar. Just so weird that he went gung ho for that large rat but the minute i uncoiled him off my wrist and shoved him in the cage, it was like he thought he did something wrong and didnt want to eat and just laid there in front of me with his head down on the floor. it was like when a puppy pisses on the floor and knows he did something bad. And no I'm not one of those crazy people who sleeps with his snakes and showers with them and thinks they want to go for a dinner and a movie but it was weird as I've never seen Caesar react like that. He has always been KILL THE DINNER!!.

And i think the 2nd T25 is going to go Caesar. The first one will go to Rosey for sure. Vicky will just have to wait a couple months lol. I couldn't afford to drop almost $2k at once. Dropping about $1400 for the 2 T25s and stand caused my card to scream in agony as it was lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well i think i have my problems figured out...for now lol. I put my Herpstat 2 Redline and Herpstat 1 Redline up for sale as well as my Pro-Line cage. Sold my other Herpstat 2 and Herpstat 1 and now am going to just order 3 AP T25s so no one will have to wait for the upgrade. This will leave me with 2 T8s vacant which maybe i can fill later this year with my Pucallpa Peruvian and a sharp snow bci  :Very Happy:  Here's to dreamin eh.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-26-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

Hey sauzo will you ship the herpstat? It'd be the perfect gift for my sister





> Well i think i have my problems figured out...for now lol. I put my Herpstat 2 Redline and Herpstat 1 Redline up for sale as well as my Pro-Line cage. Sold my other Herpstat 2 and Herpstat 1 and now am going to just order 3 AP T25s so no one will have to wait for the upgrade. This will leave me with 2 T8s vacant which maybe i can fill later this year with my Pucallpa Peruvian and a sharp snow bci  Here's to dreamin eh.

----------


## Sauzo

> Hey sauzo will you ship the herpstat? It'd be the perfect gift for my sister


Sorry man. I don't want to deal with the shipping thing. Much easier to just meet someone with cash in hand and do the trade.

----------

_ShaneSilva_ (04-28-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, Caesar shed last night and so i took a few pics of him. Was tired from mowing the lawn so they didnt come out the best but I'll get more  :Smile:  And he is going to be a big boy. Good thing he is mellow.These pics are all without any flash too. He was fired up and glowing lemon yellow.

----------

_Artemisace_ (05-09-2017),_BR8080_ (05-04-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (05-04-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

He's looking good man. And getting thick!

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Yeah he isnt putting on too much length at the moment thank god. He's easily 6'+. He really wasnt that social today though. After i put him back, he just looked at me a little bit and then went in his cool hide lol. I tapped on the bottom of his cage on the track with the tip of my finger which usually will get him to pop out but instead he just poked his head out, looked at me, flicked his tongue and then backed into the hide again. Guess he wants alone time.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Here's another one i found of Caesar. Cant get over how big he is getting. He actually feels larger than Rosey now.

----------

_Artemisace_ (05-09-2017),_redshepherd_ (05-10-2017)

----------


## Artemisace

> Alright, Caesar shed last night and so i took a few pics of him. Was tired from mowing the lawn so they didnt come out the best but I'll get more  And he is going to be a big boy. Good thing he is mellow.These pics are all without any flash too. He was fired up and glowing lemon yellow.


Looking good Caesar, he's definitely getting big.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-09-2017)

----------


## Gio

Should be a year old now.

Happy Birthday Caesar.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-20-2017),_Sauzo_ (05-20-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Should be a year old now.
> 
> Happy Birthday Caesar.


Thanks man. Yup, Caesar turned 1 year old on the 18th.

----------


## Sauzo

Well, i noticed Caesar was going bonkers tonight so i slid a door open to see what was up and i quickly learned what was up. He had taken a HUGE poop inside his cool house. He came flying over to the open door and sat there looking at me lol. So i ended up reaching in and cleaning up his poop while he sat there looking at me reaching above him to scoop poop and F10SC the spot. He then turned around, looked over the spot and then turned back around and sat with his head on the litter dam with his tongue flick of approval lol. Here's a pic of him after it was done. The turd was just to the left of him haha.

Funny how i was kind of scared of getting a retic because of the mean reputation i heard about. Caesar is like a more interactive, fast moving, more peeing and pooping, skinnier boa kind of thing haha.

----------

Gio (05-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-21-2017)

----------


## BR8080

So you can use the F10 while they are in the enclosure?  I was so worried even if residue was left in there after cleaning as 1 of the warnings states it's corrosive to skin.

----------


## Sauzo

> So you can use the F10 while they are in the enclosure?  I was so worried even if residue was left in there after cleaning as 1 of the warnings states it's corrosive to skin.


Yes you can. Some people even say you can use it in a nebulizer for early RI although i have never tried it. I am guessing it is corrosive in concentrate form. I've used it for cleaning for a long time and get it all over my hands when i spray down cages and let it soak and wipe it out. I dont spray it on my snakes or anything and in the case of Rosey and Caesar, i usually have to push them away as they like to investigate what's going on.

And i use to spot clean a poop or piss area while they are in the cage. I went back to aspen so i just use a paper towel and grab the poop or piss along with a good area around it and then spray F10SC on a paper towel and wipe the area of the floor with it and then spread out the aspen to cover that spot, all the while fighting off Caesar and Rosey as like i said, they love to watch me spot clean and want to come over to oversee the procedure lol.

----------


## Zincubus

> Yes you can. Some people even say you can use it in a nebulizer for early RI although i have never tried it. I am guessing it is corrosive in concentrate form. I've used it for cleaning for a long time and get it all over my hands when i spray down cages and let it soak and wipe it out. I dont spray it on my snakes or anything and in the case of Rosey and Caesar, i usually have to push them away as they like to investigate what's going on.
> 
> And i use to spot clean a poop or piss area while they are in the cage. I went back to aspen so i just use a paper towel and grab the poop or piss along with a good area around it and then spray F10SC on a paper towel and wipe the area of the floor with it and then spread out the aspen to cover that spot, all the while fighting off Caesar and Rosey as like i said, they love to watch me spot clean and want to come over to oversee the procedure lol.


Correct .

I successfully treated / cured a case of RI in a young Royal I got in a swap deal for at tank of Malawi cichlids ... many years ago .

I nebulised F10 diluted with water 1:250  for 30 minutes each day for 10 days or so ..

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, well it was a nice day out today so i decided to see if Caesar would cooperate. I tried putting him down on a chair next to a railing hoping he would climb up on the railing and perch. Nope. He was kind of scared of outside and looked around but kept coming back onto me lol. So the pics arent the best as i cant get a full shot of him on me as he is 6.5' long. Anyways, here's some pics of his parts showing him fired up outside. The first pic is him contemplating the meaning of life with his tail  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (06-05-2017),Gio (06-05-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-23-2017),_Reinz_ (06-05-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (06-08-2017),_Stearns84_ (05-23-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar has a new favorite thing to do now. When he starts pushing or going crazy, i slide the door open and pet him and he seems to calm down and curl up in front of the open door and just hangs out lol. Then eventually, he wanders over to the warm side and goes to sleep. Pretty easy to tell now when he poops or pisses without even smelling it. Caesar will push and go crazy in the cage. Him and Rosey both do that. It's a sign they need a spot cleaning haha. Here he is hanging out while i pulled his warm hide out, wiped it down and then spot cleaned the warm side and F10SC it and then push aspen around to cover everything up again.

----------

_BR8080_ (06-05-2017),Gio (06-05-2017),_Stearns84_ (06-05-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Alright, well it was a nice day out today so i decided to see if Caesar would cooperate. I tried putting him down on a chair next to a railing hoping he would climb up on the railing and perch. Nope. He was kind of scared of outside and looked around but kept coming back onto me lol. So the pics arent the best as i cant get a full shot of him on me as he is 6.5' long. Anyways, here's some pics of his parts showing him fired up outside. The first pic is him contemplating the meaning of life with his tail


I missed these. Very nice glow to him outside. Love it.

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-05-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks and yeah he gets fired up when happy. He's getting more used to outside but still isnt Gina or Rosey who care less about pics and want to see whats going on when outside.

So after analyzing my snakes, Rosey and Gina have the same personalities, outgoing and exploring, not shy at all. Victoria and Rango have the same personalities, care less about being held but do like to check stuff out but not as gung ho about new stuff as Gina and Rosey. Dottie cares less about whats going on but if taken out, she likes to explore. Luna is just a lounger. She is happy to sit on me for hours. Caesar seems to care less about being held but does like to hang out with his door open and seems to enjoy being pet for the most part. He will just sit at the front of the open cage next to the litter dam while i pet him. Sometimes he will climb on me but seems to like his cage more haha.

I think once Gina gets big, her and Rosey would be the 2 perfect 'park snakes' although i dont plan to drag them to the park. They just have that really calm yet curious demeanor. Anyways, back to Caesar. I'll try and get some more pics of him in a couple days when its supposed to warm up again.

----------

_DLena_ (06-05-2017),Gio (06-05-2017),_Stearns84_ (06-05-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks and yeah he gets fired up when happy. He's getting more used to outside but still isnt Gina or Rosey who care less about pics and want to see whats going on when outside.
> 
> So after analyzing my snakes, Rosey and Gina have the same personalities, outgoing and exploring, not shy at all. Victoria and Rango have the same personalities, care less about being held but do like to check stuff out but not as gung ho about new stuff as Gina and Rosey. Dottie cares less about whats going on but if taken out, she likes to explore. Luna is just a lounger. She is happy to sit on me for hours. Caesar seems to care less about being held but does like to hang out with his door open and seems to enjoy being pet for the most part. He will just sit at the front of the open cage next to the litter dam while i pet him. Sometimes he will climb on me but seems to like his cage more haha.
> 
> I think once Gina gets big, her and Rosey would be the 2 perfect 'park snakes' although i dont plan to drag them to the park. They just have that really calm yet curious demeanor. Anyways, back to Caesar. I'll try and get some more pics of him in a couple days when its supposed to warm up again.


I love Gina, so no matter what she's like I'd give her a thumbs up, but nice bonus to have her mellow. Some BCC tend to be a little less friendly but I think those stories are like early retic stuff. Captivity tends to improve demeanor each generation.

Caesar's head/neck tie in is really filled out! No more skinny neck, he's thick right up to his head.

Wallace isn't there yet, but I feel like he's getting big. I'll see how he does over the summer. I think he's fine in his cage but I want it much taller. When he's moody coming out, I want some space to work with.

My carpet is my friendliest, most outgoing. Sniper the BC is really chill but could care less, the royal is timid but also the only snake here that hasn't bitten me. Wallace is cool, he is improving all of the time. 

Caesar will look really nice in the green grass if you dare lay him down LOL!

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-05-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah, we'll see. He's been on the floor of the house and he seems pretty laid back. Didn't dart or anything. Was more wondering what the floor was i think haha.

Caesar has really filled out. He is thick(for a retic) and muscular. When he swats my hand away, you definitely know it haha. He's no where near the thickness of Rosey and i doubt he ever will be. Rosey is about as thick as a pop can.

I bet Wallace will mellow out with age. Caesar was kind of a spazz as a baby and always on the go but he seems to be slowly mellowing out and isnt nearly as fast moving unless he doesnt want to come out which in that case, he tries to outrun my hands pulling him out haha or if he smells food which in that case, i use a door as a shield as I've had Caesar, Vicky, Rosey and even the little babies Gina and Rango take shots out the door at me when they smell those mice and rats thawing. Once there is no food, they are all the sweetest but with food, i wouldnt trust any of them lol. Even Rosey gets that 'wild look' when she smells rat.

The reptile shop i traded Allison at still has her. Seems no one has bought her because of her temperament. I still go over and look at her when i go up there. She was an awesome looking snake and ate like a horse but my god, her temperament was off the charts. I still think the previous owner somehow traumatized her as I've never seen a snake so high strung.

As for bites, I've been bit by Rosey when she was a baby like over 4 years ago, Vicky bit me when i derped it up and forgot to wash my hands after handling their dinner lol, Dottie bit me the worst of anyone again from my derp with rodents and not washing hands. She tried to drag my finger into her hide to eat lol. I had to dunk her head with my finger half down her gullet into her bowl of water and then she let go, looked at me, adjusted her jaw and clamly crawled into her hide haha. No one else has bit me but they have taken shots like i mentioned during dinner time. Otherwise, i can reach in and calmly pet them and then pick them up.

And yeah Gina is a total lounger. Chris told me all the Pokigron stuff he got from Gus have just jaw dropping mellow personalities. Nothing like a lot of the stuff you see. He also told me that the Pokigron stuff he got from Gus doesnt seem to have the regurgitation problems that a lot of other surinames have. He said you can feed them on the large side once they are older and have been 'stretched; out a little lol. But he tends to feed very conservative as he wants smaller snakes to start with.

----------

_Artemisace_ (06-06-2017),Gio (06-05-2017)

----------


## Artemisace

Caesar is looking good there 😀 if I had to guess from the way he's filling out I'd say he's probably about adult size or so. He'll definitely keep growing, but I wouldn't imagine he's get to terribly much bigger. I could be wrong though lol 🤣 he's so pretty makes me want an albino tiger even more.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-07-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Caesar is looking good there 😀 if I had to guess from the way he's filling out I'd say he's probably about adult size or so. He'll definitely keep growing, but I wouldn't imagine he's get to terribly much bigger. I could be wrong though lol 🤣 he's so pretty makes me want an albino tiger even more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks and hopefully you are right about the size lol. Kris told me he should top out around 7'. He isnt doing the power shedding he used to do as a baby. Still likes to power eat though haha.

----------


## Artemisace

> Thanks and hopefully you are right about the size lol. Kris told me he should top out around 7'. He isnt doing the power shedding he used to do as a baby. Still likes to power eat though haha.


I think all retics like power eating lol 😂 Anubis would probably shed more if he was getting bigger meals. He's getting smalls weakly at this point until my shipment of mediums comes in. Then he's probably going to explode in size lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> I think all retics like power eating lol 😂 Anubis would probably shed more if he was getting bigger meals. He's getting smalls weakly at this point until my shipment of mediums comes in. Then he's probably going to explode in size lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah i figured Caesar was going to explode when i jumped him up to jumbo rats but he seems to be holding steady so you might be right in that he's peaked on his size and now will just thicken up more and just slowly grow. We can hope lol. He is a handful when he doesnt want to be out. He just goes bonkers and climbs all over me and stretches out for his house and let me tell you, a 6.5' snake doing the horizontal stretch and then hooking something with his head and pulling is exciting haha.

----------


## Artemisace

> Yeah i figured Caesar was going to explode when i jumped him up to jumbo rats but he seems to be holding steady so you might be right in that he's peaked on his size and now will just thicken up more and just slowly grow. We can hope lol. He is a handful when he doesnt want to be out. He just goes bonkers and climbs all over me and stretches out for his house and let me tell you, a 6.5' snake doing the horizontal stretch and then hooking something with his head and pulling is exciting haha.


I had a tiger a few years ago that I rehomed (long story) and he was about 11.5 foot and when he wanted to go somewhere I couldn't tell him no lol. I'm just really guessing based on Caesars headshape and the thickness of his neck. Looks like a lot of "adult" retics I've seen. That would be pretty awesome if he stayed around that size for you though, all the retic fun in a small package is one of the reason a kalatoa is in my future.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> I had a tiger a few years ago that I rehomed (long story) and he was about 11.5 foot and when he wanted to go somewhere I couldn't tell him no lol. I'm just really guessing based on Caesars headshape and the thickness of his neck. Looks like a lot of "adult" retics I've seen. That would be pretty awesome if he stayed around that size for you though, all the retic fun in a small package is one of the reason a kalatoa is in my future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah. He is definitely fun lol. I've heard from a lot of people that full super dwarf like Kalatoa tend to be more flighty. Kind of like I've heard the same with dwarf burms vs full size burms. I think the mainland blood plus tiger gene gives them more confidence. Like Caesar is definitely not shy and will shoot to the front of cage whenever something goes on. He does seem to do a weird thing though when i boop him on the head with his twisted paper towel. He will lay his head down on the floor like a kid being scolded. It's really weird but nice too as when he gets all worked up, i just boop his head with the twisted paper towel and he immediately lays down and sits there lol.

If Caesar gets to 11.5', i guess i can handle it as long as he doesnt get the girth like Rosey has lol. An 11.5' pop can thick snake can be handful i would think.

----------


## Artemisace

> Yeah. He is definitely fun lol. I've heard from a lot of people that full super dwarf like Kalatoa tend to be more flighty. Kind of like I've heard the same with dwarf burms vs full size burms. I think the mainland blood plus tiger gene gives them more confidence. Like Caesar is definitely not shy and will shoot to the front of cage whenever something goes on. He does seem to do a weird thing though when i boop him on the head with his twisted paper towel. He will lay his head down on the floor like a kid being scolded. It's really weird but nice too as when he gets all worked up, i just boop his head with the twisted paper towel and he immediately lays down and sits there lol.
> 
> If Caesar gets to 11.5', i guess i can handle it as long as he doesnt get the girth like Rosey has lol. An 11.5' pop can thick snake can be handful i would think.


My boy was 36lbs and as big around as a 20oz bottle at least. He was a handful, sweet as can be, but a handful none the less. I've heard that too about the kalatoa stuff, but I'm confident I can handle it and I want to make high percentage SD cows. Making a cow retic that only gets 6-8 foot would be awesome if you ask me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar petting himself since i wont lol.

----------

_Artemisace_ (06-17-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (06-17-2017),_DLena_ (07-04-2017),Gio (07-04-2017),_jmcrook_ (06-14-2017),_Stearns84_ (06-14-2017)

----------


## Artemisace

Well he's got to get attention somehow lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Fresh shed Caesar feeling a bit antisocial. Greeted me halfheartedly and then curled up in the back lol. Guess the shedding took all his energy haha.

----------

Gio (07-04-2017),_jmcrook_ (06-23-2017),_Stearns84_ (06-23-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (06-23-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


dat face 😍

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-23-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha, yeah Caesar likes to try and use his face to get his way. Here an old pic of him as a baby playing peekaboo lol.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Haha, yeah Caesar likes to try and use his face to get his way. Here an old pic of him as a baby playing peekaboo lol.


hah! so precious!
i went back to the start of your thread and it's so hard to believe he was ever that tiny!!! he's a good boy. 😊

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-23-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah it's hard to believe. He was 2' when i got him back in Oct. Now he's 6.5' lol.

And he actually is a very good boy. Only ever opened his mouth and hissed once and that when everyone told to me hook train him. He HATED the hook. I ended up just using a twisted up paper towel that i boop on his head and snoot when he thinks its dinner time and its not. He then just lays down and i can pet him on the head or body or whatever. If he's cranky, he just swats my hand away with his body or tries to get back into his cage faster than i can pull him out haha.

He did pee outside the cage once and that was directly on my foot. He had to have been planning it as he squared his rump up right above my foot and let loose with the warm water waterfall. Then he looked at me and wandered off haha. They snakes dont have personality or intelligence but i swear Caesar knows what he is doing most of time. He does have his derp moments though but nothing like the retics you see coil up a smart phone or bite and coil up a garbage bag full of old substrate lol.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Yeah it's hard to believe. He was 2' when i got him back in Oct. Now he's 6.5' lol.
> 
> And he actually is a very good boy. Only ever opened his mouth and hissed once and that when everyone told to me hook train him. He HATED the hook. I ended up just using a twisted up paper towel that i boop on his head and snoot when he thinks its dinner time and its not. He then just lays down and i can pet him on the head or body or whatever. If he's cranky, he just swats my hand away with his body or tries to get back into his cage faster than i can pull him out haha.
> 
> He did pee outside the cage once and that was directly on my foot. He had to have been planning it as he squared his rump up right above my foot and let loose with the warm water waterfall. Then he looked at me and wandered off haha. They snakes dont have personality or intelligence but i swear Caesar knows what he is doing most of time. He does have his derp moments though but nothing like the retics you see coil up a smart phone or bite and coil up a garbage bag full of old substrate lol.


great to hear, he sounds like a very rewarding pet. now that i have three snakes it's incredible to recognize their unique personalities. every one truly is unique. i do envy you guys who keep the giants, but i'm content admiring from afar.
Yellow only ever hissed once and peed on me once when he was a baby, and i knew we were both just getting used to each other.

----------


## Sauzo

Lol, goofy Caesar strikes again. Was walking by and decided to see what everyone was up to. Guess dinner last night made Caesar happy. Caught him sleeping like this. Sorry for the blurriness but if i slid a door open, he would have probably popped up and came to the front to see what's going on.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-02-2017),_Stearns84_ (07-02-2017)

----------


## BR8080

WOW - He's growing nicely.

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> WOW - He's growing nicely.


Thanks. He has gotten huge. Not sure i would call him a super dwarf anymore as he is bigger than Rosey and my biggest snake now lol. Funny though, he is my only snake who seems to sulk or freeze and lay down if he thinks he did something wrong. The boas are all 'it wasnt me!' and keep doing what they are doing while if you boop Caesar or tap his snoot, he lays down in place.

----------


## BR8080

I've been doing a lot of research on SD/D retics....considering it

----------


## Sauzo

> I've been doing a lot of research on SD/D retics....considering it


I'm sure you'd like them. They are definitely full of personality but they also are a handful and poop, pee and eat like a newborn kid lol.

----------

_BR8080_ (07-06-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-04-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> I'm sure you'd like them. They are definitely full of personality but they also are a handful and poop, pee and eat like a newborn kid lol.


Every single day!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar has found a new spot to hang out since it's been hot recently. Been sitting for about an hour lol.

----------

_BR8080_ (07-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-20-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-21-2017),_Stearns84_ (07-20-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar is definitely loving the new cage. He took a little break inside his hide and now he is off and running again. Just sitting up on the shelf, stretching out and exploring. Much happier than in the T10.

----------

_dkatz4_ (07-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-21-2017),_Stearns84_ (07-21-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Caesar is definitely loving the new cage. He took a little break inside his hide and now he is off and running again. Just sitting up on the shelf, stretching out and exploring. Much happier than in the T10.


He is getting thick 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> He is getting thick 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He is. Thats why he has been moved to a jumbo every 10 days now. I think he has more or less finished his length growth, now just the round growing lol.

----------


## dkatz4

> He is. Thats why he has been moved to a jumbo every 10 days now. I think he has more or less finished his length growth, now just the round growing lol.



really? whats his age and length now?

----------


## Sauzo

> really? whats his age and length now?


He's 14 months and about 7'

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-24-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> He's 14 months and about 7'


Wow my SD Purple Albino is the same age and still well under 3' !!





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Wow my SD Purple Albino is the same age and still well under 3' !!Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I think he took after the mainland more lol. He is a tiger which I have been told is a gene that makes them larger. He's 37.5% SD, 31.5% dwarf and 31% mainland. He's a white albino tiger het snow from Kris over at Vital Exotics.

I really don't mind if he is larger as he is really mellow and has never bit or tried to bite me. About the worst he did was piss on my bare foot when I was watching a movie and let him out. He parked his butt over my foot and let loose. I looked down to a nice warm river and then him looking at me and slowly crawling away lol.

----------

Zincubus (07-22-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol Caesar looks so comfy sleeping kind of on his shelf.

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-24-2017),Zincubus (07-22-2017)

----------


## Artemisace

> Lol Caesar looks so comfy sleeping kind of on his shelf.


He's getting so big, 14 months and 7 foot huh? Wow that's not bad, I know the tiger gene does some crazy things to the size of animals so that's not to bad. he looks like he's trying to impersonate a green tree python there, such a pretty boy.

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-23-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> He's getting so big, 14 months and 7 foot huh? Wow that's not bad, I know the tiger gene does some crazy things to the size of animals so that's not to bad. he looks like he's trying to impersonate a green tree python there, such a pretty boy.


Haha yeah he slept up on his shelf all day long. The T25 shelves are wider than the T10s so the boas and retic have lots of room to relax up on them and they do just that. Vicky has been hanging around on the shelf and then comes down and buries herself in the ReptiChips. Then rinse and repeat haha. Cant wait for Rosey to shed so she can enjoy the digs  :Smile:

----------


## Artemisace

> Haha yeah he slept up on his shelf all day long. The T25 shelves are wider than the T10s so the boas and retic have lots of room to relax up on them and they do just that. Vicky has been hanging around on the shelf and then comes down and buries herself in the ReptiChips. Then rinse and repeat haha. Cant wait for Rosey to shed so she can enjoy the digs


It's so fun watching them explore their cages and figure out what kind of trouble they can get in lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-23-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> It's so fun watching them explore their cages and figure out what kind of trouble they can get in lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oddly enough ...  I have 21 snakes and viv setups , all kitted out with branches and bark pieces - they make the vivs look nice and they all spend evening hours climbing ( especially the Royals / Ball pythons ) .

Anyways . ..  Every so often I move the branches around from viv to viv and it's fascinating to watch hem all sniffing and tongue flicking as they check out the other snakes aromas on the branches ...

----------

Gio (07-23-2017)

----------


## Artemisace

> Oddly enough ...  I have 21 snakes and viv setups , all kitted out with branches and bark pieces - they make the vivs look nice and they all spend evening hours climbing ( especially the Royals / Ball pythons ) .
> 
> Anyways . ..  Every so often I move the branches around from viv to viv and it's fascinating to watch hem all sniffing and tongue flicking as they check out the other snakes aromas on the branches ...


That definitely does sound interesting to watch, I bet they get somewhat confused by the new scents. I wonder what goes through their little heads when it happens

----------


## PauliePeach

Hey all. Going through my first shed and I am confused as to what is good. I have a 13 week old normal and he is shedding in pieces. His head went first, then his belly. He has the top half of his body to go. It's that ok? Humidity in tank is 60-70%. Also gave him a few warm baths to help it along. Thanks!

----------


## Zincubus

Did you soak in a sealed container for 25 minutes or just a quick swim in the bath ??
Fear not :
When my go into shed I spray the viv well each day then as soon as their eyes clear and they get their colour back I start spraying a few times each day ... You'll probably find :cens0r:the messy , rolled up lump of skin UNDER his hide afterwards ) .
Note they get their colour back and the eyes clear a few days BEFORE the skin actually comes off .
Whilst it's in shed mode - try and find a few appropriately sized branches for his Viv/ rub - as if you want an active Royal you need to give him something to climb on in the evenings ....

----------


## Stearns84

So with the 3 T25, what's the plans with the empty enclosures?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## PauliePeach

I did a quick swim then let him move around my hands while holding a warm washcloth. Didn't want too long of a swim for fear of stressing him or him getting too cold. I'll try the branch trick tho.

----------


## Zincubus

> I did a quick swim then let him move around my hands while holding a warm washcloth. Didn't want too long of a swim for fear of stressing him or him getting too cold. I'll try the branch trick tho.


Maybe do frequent water sprays in her Viv / rub .

I have done the occasional 25 minute  soak , in 86F temp water , in a sealed container - obviously leaving air space at the top but if it's a few inches deep they tend to happily spend most of the time underwater. 

I have a container that has clasps on the top so it's safe to place it in the  towel cupboard - which is warm and dark .

They wiggle about looking to escape for a minute or two but quickly calm down . On release I have a wet , rough textured towel ready and let the snake slither continually through the towel , when it's head appears I simply cover it up with the towel .

Anyways after the soak any dead skin or retained eye-caps simply cokes off on the towel ( has to be rough textured obviously ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> So with the 3 T25, what's the plans with the empty enclosures?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Going to put a Gila Monster in one and probably either a Pucallpa Peruvian BCC or a Peruvian Long tail BCL.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-24-2017),_Stearns84_ (07-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well Caesar had his first guinea pig and he went bonkers for it. He usually will coil a rat, then release it and check it out for a few mins. The guinea pig, he slammed it and wrapped that thing up tight and started eating lol. After he was done, he didn't look around for more like with his jumbo rats, he just slowly wandered to the back under the shelf haha. Looks like 443g 2XL guinea pigs and rabbit equivalents are his new meal.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-28-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (07-29-2017)

----------


## DLena

Caesar is quite nice impressive!

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-29-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Caesar is quite nice impressive!


Thanks. He has definitely grown. I look at the pics of my holding him with one hand at 5 months old and then i look at him in his cage and its like night and day for his size.

----------


## Gio

> Thanks. He has definitely grown. I look at the pics of my holding him with one hand at 5 months old and then i look at him in his cage and its like night and day for his size.


It happens fast.

I'll have had Wallace for 1 year this September and the size difference between then and now is unreal.

----------


## Tigerhawk

He looks great, his colors just seem to glow.

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-29-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> He looks great, his colors just seem to glow.


Yeah he's usually pretty bright. He seems fairly happy most of the time. Think he was extra bright as he never had a guinea pig before and judging by his "MINE!!" grip followed by not even inspecting it like with his rats and instead just gulping it down with gusto, i think he likes them. He's happy and full now lol.

----------


## Gio

> Yeah he's usually pretty bright. He seems fairly happy most of the time. Think he was extra bright as he never had a guinea pig before and judging by his "MINE!!" grip followed by not even inspecting it like with his rats and instead just gulping it down with gusto, i think he likes them. He's happy and full now lol.


He loves his new house so much he's glowing!

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-29-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

Looking good as always. I've been wanting to try a GP for Levi but the last couple shows I went to they've been sold out

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Looking good as always. I've been wanting to try a GP for Levi but the last couple shows I went to they've been sold out
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah the gal at the reptile shop about an hour from me has quails, chicks, guinea pigs, rats, mice and african soft furs. She has rabbits too but the smaller ones sell out pretty fast.

I say definitely try it. Caesar LOVED his guinea pig but then again Caesar loves anything except rats, where he will check it out first before eating. Anything else and he doesnt pause lol.

----------


## Gio

I'm really excited to see how Caesar comes out. I think Kris gave him a smaller top end for him than he gave me for Wallace which is a little frightening LOL!

I have my new rollaway cage stand for all of my 4 foot cages. My best buddy built it for me and it's awesome. Rhino Liner black, and high quality casters for easy movement.

I'm tempted to kick Wallace into high gear like Caesar but I honestly want the SD x Dwarf to remain and not see more than a 9-10 foot animal.

If beautiful Caesar tops out there I'll be very confident Wallace will stay in that range.

I was extremely excited when Sauzo snatched up Caesar shortly after I got Wallace and I've always followed JMcrook and Phyllis.

Those are pretty much my retic brothers.

I really miss Cody "Reptile experts" here. There is NO substitute for REAL biology and understanding of the species you keep. Cody was and is an asset to anybody who keeps reticulated pythons no matter what the species or subspecies.

I'd venture to say he was on his way to being a modern day Gus Rentfro in the realm of retics.

Anyhow, back to Caesar, he's being fed a lot, A LOT more than Wallace and it will be interesting to see how much SD x Dwarf percentages play a role no matter what the feeding regime is.

I forget that Caesar has the Tiger Gene as well, and I believe the Albino gene has also been identified with size.



 Wallace isn't anything magical. He's Tiger, Anery and some other stuff (purple and snow) and I don't mush care what else.

I want to see where these guys come out.

I guess when it comes down to it, Caesar and Wallace are brothers to me. Phyllis is not related but JmCrook is such a cool guy that I lump him in with the two of us. We all came together around the same time.

I got long winded here and actually forgot my point, but since its a Caesar thread, I think he looks great. I hope he hits 10' and stays at 30-35 pounds.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-30-2017),_Sauzo_ (07-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I'm really excited to see how Caesar comes out. I think Kris gave him a smaller top end for him than he gave me for Wallace which is a little frightening LOL!
> 
> I have my new rollaway cage stand for all of my 4 foot cages. My best buddy built it for me and it's awesome. Rhino Liner black, and high quality casters for easy movement.
> 
> I'm tempted to kick Wallace into high gear like Caesar but I honestly want the SD x Dwarf to remain and not see more than a 9-10 foot animal.
> 
> If beautiful Caesar tops out there I'll be very confident Wallace will stay in that range.
> 
> I was extremely excited when Sauzo snatched up Caesar shortly after I got Wallace and I've always followed JMcrook and Phyllis.
> ...



Thanks and you and me both. I hope Caesar stays 10' too lol.

Not sure what Kris told you Wallace should top out at but Caesar was 7'. He's just about that now. I havent measured him as that would pretty much be impossible haha but when he stretches out on his shelf, i just add what is hanging off or folded back and eyeball it to a side wall of the cage and guesstimate.

Kris might be pretty close as Caesar used to shed like crazy but now, his last shed i believe was at least a couple months ago or at least it feels like it.

He's closing in on 1 year 3 months old and like i said, he doesnt seem to be getting longer. He is definitely filling out though in the body and also in the face. His face is much wider and flatter now where as a baby he had a much narrower and rounder face with big baby eye.

I only feed Caesar like i do because he kind of dictates it. Like i said, i tried to go 2 weeks without food and it was a mistake. He chewed up half the front of his face some and has about 3-4 scrapes on the bottom of his chin. He also managed to hurt a couple of his belly scales I'm guessing from trying to wedge himself to get leverage to push with his face. Overall it was a very failed experiment. That's why he seems to need to eat every 7-10 days. Funny part is he doesnt get all sketchy when hungry like he is going to attack. He keeps the same personality and cruises to the front and sits there on the litter dam while i pet him. He is really a well behaved snake other than the pushing when hungry.

And yeah Caesar is albino, tiger het snow so means anery too. Not like i plan to breed him anyways.

You should post a pic of your stand. I'd like to see it. If i had my cages on a solid floor, i probably would have seen what AP could have done with putting their casters on their 8" stands. But the snake room is carpeted so rolling cage stacks across the carpet would probably end with a tipping lol.

And too bad Cody didnt get into Heloderma aka Gila and Beaded Lizards. I've always wanted one and I'm trying to research as much as i can about them as I'm hoping to find some late hatchlings or juveniles around September or just wait until November or so for the next batch to start being put up for sale.

Personally if Wallace is happy with his feeding schedule, i would keep it like that. Kris told me Caesar LOVED to eat when he sent him to me and he wasnt kidding. He eats anything anytime, even in shed. I imagine him as 'that' guy who would be eating a cheeseburger while on on the can and i bet Caesar would eat while pooping if i timed offering him food at the right moment lol.

If Caesar gets a little bigger, I'm not too worried as like i said, he is a very well mannered snake which is surprising for how willing and happy he is to eat. If he doesnt smell food, i guess it doesnt kick in his drive but once he smells food, like the boas, all trust goes out the window lol. My only problem with getting bigger is I'm not sure a 6x3 is enough for a 10-12' snake. I would have to get a 8x3 which wouldnt fit very well in the room without rearranging the computer and everything else. Here's another pic of Caesar enjoying himself with his door left half open as Vicky, Rosey and Caesar all love a door left open so they can hang out or rest their head on the litter dam lol. Looks like he has a smile on his face haha.

----------

Gio (07-30-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-30-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (07-30-2017)

----------


## ShaneSilva

> Yeah the gal at the reptile shop about an hour from me has quails, chicks, guinea pigs, rats, mice and african soft furs. She has rabbits too but the smaller ones sell out pretty fast.
> 
> I say definitely try it. Caesar LOVED his guinea pig but then again Caesar loves anything except rats, where he will check it out first before eating. Anything else and he doesnt pause lol.


Levi has been starting to care less for rats. He used to be an eating machine as well but doesn't seem to get too excited over rats anymore. Still eats them but not the way he used to lol. One of the local pet shop here has rabbits, guinea pigs, etc. But feeders from pet shops are so expensive but buying one or two there just to try it out won't hurt. I'm pretty excited to finish all the rats in my freezer to order a cooler of rabbits and piglets from monster feeders.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Levi has been starting to care less for rats. He used to be an eating machine as well but doesn't seem to get too excited over rats anymore. Still eats them but not the way he used to lol. One of the local pet shop here has rabbits, guinea pigs, etc. But feeders from pet shops are so expensive but buying one or two there just to try it out won't hurt. I'm pretty excited to finish all the rats in my freezer to order a cooler of rabbits and piglets from monster feeders.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lol tell me about it. I go through at least $100 a month for food for everyone. Try keeping a beardie happy with hornworms. I spend about $16 per 20 hornworms and Harley can down 20 in 2 days at most if i let her. She puts the snakes to shame about eating haha. Also if anyone tells you beardies are easy to care for, they are lying. They take a lot of work but they are very interactive. More so than any snake lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Havent posted a pic of Caesar in awhile. So since I'm recovering from a cold in summer( yeah I know), figured I'd snap a quick pic of Caesar sleeping up on his shelf today. 

I cant believe how fast he digests food. I fed him a guinea pig on Friday and he took a huge poop last night which he made very apparent by beating on the front door of the cage until I opened the door, pet him and cleaned it. He just sat at the open door under my arm while I scooped out everything and then F10SC the spot. He is such a 'needy' snake lol. And I think he getting ready to shed as his head is starting to get wrinkly behind the neck. He needs to stop growing as I don't really have a spot for a T65 haha.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-22-2017),_Stearns84_ (08-22-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Got a few more of him as he seemed pretty relaxed and lazy up top there lol.

----------

_DLena_ (08-24-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-22-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Awesome. So after the fiasco of being sick and learning that Dottie figured out how to slide open her cage door and finding her under the Tv table with her rump hanging out, Caesar has learned how to open his door kind of. I hear a 'thunk' sound and i go over to see that Caesar has managed to pull one of the doors out of the side track about 1/8". And was looking at how to get his head in there to work it back enough to fit his body in to slide the door open lol. So it looks like i have to use a lock on his cage too haha. Good thing i ordered all the AP cages with locks installed.

----------


## Stearns84

I feel like everyone is getting sick. I am day two of whatever I have and it sucks. Funny that Dottie your pet rock was the one who made it out. I sometimes forget I have two snakes, Tina's T8 always looks empty besides hides and plants. I never see her.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> I feel like everyone is getting sick. I am day two of whatever I have and it sucks. Funny that Dottie your pet rock was the one who made it out. I sometimes forget I have two snakes, Tina's T8 always looks empty besides hides and plants. I never see her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha yeah, Dottie is actually a very active snake at night. During the day, she is a rock unless you leave a door open in her cage. She smells that 'freedom' and comes out of the hide and lowers herself to the floor and explores. She cant resist the urge to explore be it daytime or nighttime haha. Or maybe she hungry but she just ate 6 days ago. I am surprised how inquisitive she is. She cares less to sit on me but given the chance to explore, she is all for it.

And yeah this cold is kicking my keester. Started as a sore throat and little body ache. Then the sore throat went away and it became a fever with coughing and flem in the lungs. Now i dont have so much of a fever but i am hacking flem all over and have no energy whatsoever. I talked to Ali a couple days ago as one of my T8 lights burnt out so she sent me replacement prototype water resistant ones they are working with and her kid i guess has the same cold i got.

----------


## Stearns84

I worked from home today and opened both enclosures. Needless to day Gene spent 2 hours wondering around the apartment. He never goes under the couches, just wonders around like an old man. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-30-2017),Gio (08-25-2017),_Sauzo_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I worked from home today and opened both enclosures. Needless to day Gene spent 2 hours wondering around the apartment. He never goes under the couches, just wonders around like an old man. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha yeah i let the boas wander around but they dont go far. They come out of the cage and usually sit on top of the tubs and Reptichips blocks to the side of the cage stacks. Rosey has it down pretty good but Vicky is still kind of confused how open tubs work as she crawls into them and they flip up their side and bonk her in the head. She kind of freaks out and backs up and the tub drops down. She looks around and tries again and does it again lol. Then she ends up just climbing up on top of the closed tub stack and Reptichip block stack and sits up there.

Caesar is just so much more active. I'd have to kind of snake proof the room as i got a couple tables that have open backs down at the bottom that he could get into and would be kind of a pain to move. Plus i havent had Caesar as long as you've had Gene so he's probably not as laid back.

----------


## Zincubus

I LOVE black and  white photos !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I gotta give props to the Retic Regulators  :Smile: .  You all have some AMAZING animals. Hats off.  :Snake:   :Bowdown:

----------

Gio (08-30-2017),_Sauzo_ (08-25-2017),_Stearns84_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well I decided to let Caesar climb down from his cage to the floor and see what he did. He was a fairly good boy. He climbed around and knocked stuff down so I couldn't really get good pics of him on stuff but I did get some ok pics of him on the floor.

----------

_BR8080_ (08-25-2017),Gio (08-30-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-25-2017),_Prognathodon_ (08-25-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Man, it's hard to believe it's almost been a year I've had Caesar. I was looking through his pics and he was so cute as a baby. Now he is so big.....him when i got him


And him now....


Can't believe how much he has grown and changed. He's still a giant baby though and has never tried to bite or hiss at me. Although we did get into a shoving match tonight when he was sleeping next to a pile of piss i was trying to clean up. I was shoving him over and he kept shoving me back lol. After about 6 times, he moved and looked at me. I then gave him a nice big shove and he moved. I think he was trying to see who would win the shoving match...i did  :Razz:

----------

Gio (08-30-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Beautiful snakes for sure !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Beautiful snakes for sure !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Caesar is a pretty awesome little guy even though he poops and pees all the time lol.

----------


## Gio

> Man, it's hard to believe it's almost been a year I've had Caesar. I was looking through his pics and he was so cute as a baby. Now he is so big.....him when i got him
> 
> 
> And him now....
> 
> 
> Can't believe how much he has grown and changed. He's still a giant baby though and has never tried to bite or hiss at me. Although we did get into a shoving match tonight when he was sleeping next to a pile of piss i was trying to clean up. I was shoving him over and he kept shoving me back lol. After about 6 times, he moved and looked at me. I then gave him a nice big shove and he moved. I think he was trying to see who would win the shoving match...i did


I remember those days. I got Wallace September 27th last year.
He was tiny.




He's much larger now. Not as large as Caesar, but he contains much more dwarf and is fed a lot less.

Its been really quite fun posting updates with you and JM this last year for sure.





Keep the updates coming!

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-30-2017),_Sauzo_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol I let Caesar do a little exploring on the floor while I sat there with him. He found one of the old hides and decided to take a break inside it. Seems he found a home away from home haha.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-31-2017),Gio (08-31-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-31-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-31-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

That is adorable. At least you know he really likes those hides.
 :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (08-31-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> That is adorable. At least you know he really likes those hides.


Thanks. Yeah he loves his hides haha. He is really such a good boy. I was worrying a bit when I was kicking around the idea of getting a retic as I had heard the horror stories about them. I'm glad I decided to get one though as Caesar is like a bigger, smarter and LOT more active boa lol.

----------


## Sauzo

Ok not sure if any of you guys' retics like to be pet but this is pretty much Caesar on a nightly deal. The lights go out and he comes to the front and stares out the front until I open the door and start petting him. He then sits next to me like this for 30 mins or more just soaking in the attention lol. He's truly a weirdo as he seems to crave the attention every night. I never imagined a retic would be like this and like I said, I was actually kind of scared to get a retic at first. He doesn't really care to be picked up though but otherwise, he loves the attention and petting and if he is on the floor and I sit by him, he comes over towards me lol.

And yeah yeah, I'm probably reading stuff into it but it sure seems like it as this has been nightly thing for the past week now. And on a side note, he is getting pretty big.

----------

Addiction (09-02-2017),_jmcrook_ (09-02-2017),_MissterDog_ (09-02-2017),_Stearns84_ (09-02-2017),Zincubus (09-02-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Ok not sure if any of you guys' retics like to be pet but this is pretty much Caesar on a nightly deal. The lights go out and he comes to the front and stares out the front until I open the door and start petting him. He then sits next to me like this for 30 mins or more just soaking in the attention lol. He's truly a weirdo as he seems to crave the attention every night. I never imagined a retic would be like this and like I said, I was actually kind of scared to get a retic at first. He doesn't really care to be picked up though but otherwise, he loves the attention and petting and if he is on the floor and I sit by him, he comes over towards me lol.
> 
> And yeah yeah, I'm probably reading stuff into it but it sure seems like it as this has been nightly thing for the past week now. And on a side note, he is getting pretty big.


Amazing !

I'm in the process of reducing my collection of  20  snakes to a more manageable number where I can give certain individuals a little more time .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Good lord dude! He got huge! Looks like he may be bigger than Phyllis now. He's got that mature muscled raptor head shape going on real nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Amazing !
> 
> I'm in the process of reducing my collection of  20  snakes to a more manageable number where I can give certain individuals a little more time .. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That's pretty much the main reason i am hesitant about getting more snakes atm. I can easily clean a few more but it's the attention and interaction I'd be able to give them that i worry about.

----------


## SRMD

Gorgeous!

----------


## Sauzo

> Good lord dude! He got huge! Looks like he may be bigger than Phyllis now. He's got that mature muscled raptor head shape going on real nice 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha you're not kidding. Caesar is a big boy now but he is still like a baby though. He will lay down like a scolded puppy if he thinks is wrong. If i handle him roughly or boop him on the head for any reason, he will just lay there. And like i said, he seems to really enjoy being petted. Only snake I've ever seen that comes over and sits there to be petted haha.

And now you know the reason why I'm having to look at a T65 maybe next summer haha. I think Caesar's mainland and tiger gene has kicked in plus the fact if you dont feed him every 10 days, he obliterates his face lol. Good thing he doesnt have an attitude and is happy 99% of the time.

And no way he can be bigger than Phyliis. Phyllis is a beast!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> Haha you're not kidding. Caesar is a big boy now but he is still like a baby though. He will lay down like a scolded puppy if he thinks is wrong. If i handle him roughly or boop him on the head for any reason, he will just lay there. And like i said, he seems to really enjoy being petted. Only snake I've ever seen that comes over and sits there to be petted haha.
> 
> And now you know the reason why I'm having to look at a T65 maybe next summer haha. I think Caesar's mainland and tiger gene has kicked in plus the fact if you dont feed him every 10 days, he obliterates his face lol. Good thing he doesnt have an attitude and is happy 99% of the time.
> 
> And no way he can be bigger than Phyliis. Phyllis is a beast!!


Lol! I think he'll be fine in that T25 for quite a while, if not forever. People keep 12'+ snakes  in those things no problem. And yeah Phyllis may still be a bit bigger than Caesar. Seeing her stretching along this new cage I feel like she's a good 8' or maybe slightly longer now. Caesar's head though! Phyllis doesn't have that beefy muscled dome like that haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah hopefully lol. I've always liked to try and give my snakes enough room to stretch out which is why i was thinking of the T65 next summer. We'll see.

And Caesar does have a muscular head. He has a muscular body too lol. I let him come down to the floor at night sometimes and wander around a little and when he doesnt want me to pick him up, he can just about outrun me trying to scoop him up lol. And i dont think he's even really trying.

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-02-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Yeah hopefully lol. I've always liked to try and give my snakes enough room to stretch out which is why i was thinking of the T65 next summer. We'll see.
> 
> And Caesar does have a muscular head. He has a muscular body too lol. I let him come down to the floor at night sometimes and wander around a little and when he doesnt want me to pick him up, he can just about outrun me trying to scoop him up lol. And i dont think he's even really trying.


Caesar has a huge head!  Here is Gene from tonight while I had him out. He was in the kitchen stretched out and he is a little over 7' (Have to love 12x12 tiles).  He has gained more girth the last few months. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_KevinK_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well Caesar shed so figured I'd get a couple pics of him. He generally isn't very cooperative though so sorry for the bad pics haha. He's getting so big. These give you an idea. He loves to hang down like this and he still has about 1/3 of his body and tail in his cage on the 3 stack of T25s. And I finally think he has mellowed on the food drive. It's been almost 2 weeks and he isn't pushing. He does push a little when he wants a door slid open so he can sit and look outside or hang down lol.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (10-16-2017),_dylan815_ (10-10-2017),Gio (10-11-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-16-2017),_jmcrook_ (10-10-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-11-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

That's great, Gene has been pushing a lot.  I got 30 jumbo rats, but they don't seem to much larger. Might need to go to rabbits or guinea pigs. I'm shocked he hasn't mangled his face yet. But he has been chilling in his sky hide all the time.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah, jumbo rats aren't really that huge. I alternate between those and guinea pigs for Caesar. Enjoy the pushing lol. Caesar did it a ton as a baby and messed up his face and chin I don't know how many times. Now that he is older, like I said, he only pushes when he wants a door open so he can sit with his face on the litter dam. Then when he gets bored, he either ventures down to the floor or goes into a hide and goes to sleep haha. Here is his usual hang out though for hours with the door open. Sorry for the washed out face. His head is pretty light in color so flashes don't go well with it lol.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (10-26-2017),_Stearns84_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Random pic of Caesar getting comfy after a jumbo rat dinner.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-30-2017),_KevinK_ (10-30-2017),_Stearns84_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Random pic of Caesar getting comfy after a jumbo rat dinner.


Caesar is looking great!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks man. I switched him back to aspen as well as all the other snakes and he seems much happier on it. He doesn't really push anymore. I don't think was a fan of the Reptichips. He used to push it aside and lay on the cage floor. Now he lays on the aspen. Also the aspen seems to soak up his piss better and is a lot easier to spot and spot clean. His face was facing the front but I was bugging him and kept petting him and he kept pushing my hand away. Finally I think he got irritated and turned his face to the back of the cage haha. His face is starting to turn a lot more white. Be interesting to see how he looks in a few years as he is still kind of a baby at 17 months old.

----------


## Godzilla78

> Random pic of Caesar getting comfy after a jumbo rat dinner.


frickin *HUGE!*

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-30-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol, yeah he easily the largest of my snakes. He past up my 5 year old BCI girl who is 6.5'. Caesar is 17 months old and easily 7'. I think he is actually larger now or at least feels like it when i leave his door open and he comes out to wander around the floor. Here's another pic of him and while the pic is a bit skewed, he is about almost as thick as my wrist at his thickest point.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_redshepherd_ (12-10-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well I fed Caesar his jumbo rat and he grabbed it by the stomach and boy there was blood all over lol. He had blood all over his head and body. I let him eat it, then I spot cleaned the blood from the aspen and cage floor. I waited 2 days and then decided it was bath time. At first he wasn't too keen on it as I have never given him a bath before but after a few mins, I was able to take off the lid and he loved it. He sat there for about 30 mins while I wiped him down with a wet paper towel and he just put his head on the rim and relaxed. He is such a lush lol.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-08-2017),_BR8080_ (11-06-2017),C.Marie (12-03-2017),_jmcrook_ (11-06-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-06-2017),_Stearns84_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Well I fed Caesar his jumbo rat and he grabbed it by the stomach and boy there was blood all over lol. He had blood all over his head and body. I let him eat it, then I spot cleaned the blood from the aspen and cage floor. I waited 2 days and then decided it was bath time. At first he wasn't too keen on it as I have never given him a bath before but after a few mins, I was able to take off the lid and he loved it. He sat there for about 30 mins while I wiped him down with a wet paper towel and he just put his head on the rim and relaxed. He is such a lush lol.


Hid head is huge. It seems like Caesar and Gene are about the same size. Gene is just shy if 8' (thank God for kitchen tiles) and is a little thicker than my wrist. But Gene has a baby head. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Hid head is huge. It seems like Caesar and Gene are about the same size. Gene is just shy if 8' (thank God for kitchen tiles) and is a little thicker than my wrist. But Gene has a baby head. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol yeah Caesar does have a big head and he has a huge mouth too when he yawns in front of you haha. That first pic, he looked up at me and yawned before i got the pic, i was shocked how big his mouth is. Caesar is just over 7' and almost as thick as my wrist.

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

We need some updates.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Lol nothing really new with Caesar. He seems to have slowed down growing as he hasnt shed in a while and seems to have mellowed out on his food drive.

Got a few older pics i never posted of him.


Here he is making a new house outside his house lol.


And him resting on his shelf.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (12-06-2017),_redshepherd_ (12-10-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, got some epic modern art pics of Caesar's head!! Was chasing him around the floor on my hands and knees trying to get a head pic lol.


And him deciding that posing wasn't going to happen. He tried to climb on the camera and me to get to the floor lol. Did get a sweet eye pic though.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (12-06-2017)

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

> Well I fed Caesar his jumbo rat and he grabbed it by the stomach and boy there was blood all over lol. He had blood all over his head and body. I let him eat it, then I spot cleaned the blood from the aspen and cage floor. I waited 2 days and then decided it was bath time. At first he wasn't too keen on it as I have never given him a bath before but after a few mins, I was able to take off the lid and he loved it. He sat there for about 30 mins while I wiped him down with a wet paper towel and he just put his head on the rim and relaxed. He is such a lush lol.


This happened with my little Ball Python. Just a hopper mouse  :Razz:  He's gotten so big!! Very hansome boy you've got.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_Sauzo_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Bring it on Caesar!! Show me what you got in the piss dept!! I am ready. Found a place that sells my old aspen again. Got 3 7.5 cu ft bales for $14.97 with free Thanksgiving shipping. Cant beat that price.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-02-2017),_Stearns84_ (12-03-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That's a great deal on the bedding Sauzo. I need to order some myself.  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_Sauzo_ (12-02-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

> Alright, got some epic modern art pics of Caesar's head!! Was chasing him around the floor on my hands and knees trying to get a head pic lol.
> 
> 
> And him deciding that posing wasn't going to happen. He tried to climb on the camera and me to get to the floor lol. Did get a sweet eye pic though.


That face is everything so jelly I love to one day get a gorgeous reticulated python but at five foot and child sized hands it may just stay a dream? Please keep the fantastic pictures coming at least I can live vicariously through you  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> That face is everything so jelly I love to one day get a gorgeous reticulated python but at five foot and child sized hands it may just stay a dream? Please keep the fantastic pictures coming at least I can live vicariously through you


Thanks. You should be be fine assuming you get something like high percentage SD/D. Caesar is just over 7 ft but he is a lush and easy to drag around. He doesnt particularly care to be carried around but its not that bad really.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

> Thanks. You should be be fine assuming you get something like high percentage SD/D. Caesar is just over 7 ft but he is a lush and easy to drag around. He doesnt particularly care to be carried around but its not that bad really.


Bless you that really made me day  :Smile:  my sister had an albino retic and I remember drooling over it but at the time she hadn't full forgiven me for messing up her make up while bouncing around to New kids on the Block lol so never got to hold it one day I will get my dance with a retic gorgeous animal you have absolutely breathtaking it's obviously very spoiled baby  :Razz:  literally and figuratively speaking has you wrapped around her little (or large) tail

----------


## Sauzo

> Bless you that really made me day  my sister had an albino retic and I remember drooling over it but at the time she hadn't full forgiven me for messing up her make up while bouncing around to New kids on the Block lol so never got to hold it one day I will get my dance with a retic gorgeous animal you have absolutely breathtaking it's obviously very spoiled baby  literally and figuratively speaking has you wrapped around her little (or large) tail


Haha yeah, all my pets are pretty spoiled with caging and cleaning and stuff. I probably clean them too much. I bet they wish I would spoil them with more food though haha.

And Caesar is a he, not a her.

And I'm pretty sure you would be fine with something like a 50% or higher SD along with some dwarf mixed into it. You can check out Ethereal Exotics which is Shannon Roepke. She has some really awesome 50% SD morphs. I was going to pick up a 50% SD female Platinum tiger from her but I got an awesome deal from Kris Brown at Vital Exotics on Caesar so I couldn't pass it up. I think Kris gave me an awesome deal on Caesar because he was eating him out of the house. Caesar was a pushy hungry baby. Then he calmed down as an adult and now recently, he became pushy again and swelled up half his face. So now it's time for some big guinea pigs until his face heals  :Sad: 

Oh there is also Mike Zosso. He has a lot of awesome SD stuff as well.

----------


## C.Marie

> Haha yeah, all my pets are pretty spoiled with caging and cleaning and stuff. I probably clean them too much. I bet they wish I would spoil them with more food though haha.
> 
> And Caesar is a he, not a her.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure you would be fine with something like a 50% or higher SD along with some dwarf mixed into it. You can check out Ethereal Exotics which is Shannon Roepke. She has some really awesome 50% SD morphs. I was going to pick up a 50% SD female Platinum tiger from her but I got an awesome deal from Kris Brown at Vital Exotics on Caesar so I couldn't pass it up. I think Kris gave me an awesome deal on Caesar because he was eating him out of the house. Caesar was a pushy hungry baby. Then he calmed down as an adult and now recently, he became pushy again and swelled up half his face. So now it's time for some big guinea pigs until his face heals 
> 
> Oh there is also Mike Zosso. He has a lot of awesome SD stuff as well.


Sorry lol really bad with pronouns sorry to hear he was demanding seconds or thirds  :Wink: and got his face injuries he will be right as rain or good as new whatever phrase works best under you skilled and watchful eyes. I heard certain morphs also are smaller like golden child is there any truth to that? Healing hugs for Ceased no gladiator movies for him  :Very Happy:  he takes it to much to heart what a sweetheart  :Razz:

----------


## Sauzo

> Sorry lol really bad with pronouns sorry to hear he was demanding seconds or thirds and got his face injuries he will be right as rain or good as new whatever phrase works best under you skilled and watchful eyes. I heard certain morphs also are smaller like golden child is there any truth to that? Healing hugs for Ceased no gladiator movies for him  he takes it to much to heart what a sweetheart


Thanks. Yeah i think certain morphs are smaller. I was told tigers tend to be bigger and i believe golden child is from dwarfs so it probably should be smaller. This might help. Here is a link from Cody who is the retic expert.

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ze-origination

----------


## C.Marie

So funny just watched a video of his on YouTube I like the way he behaves better than Jay from the Reptile Zoo it always kind of makes me wonder if he do anything for a sale you know? Plus the way he grabs the babies out of the eggs always makes me nervous if I was that baby retic I put my egg tooth to good use and nail him a few times lol

----------


## Sauzo

> So funny just watched a video of his on YouTube I like the way he behaves better than Jay from the Reptile Zoo it always kind of makes me wonder if he do anything for a sale you know? Plus the way he grabs the babies out of the eggs always makes me nervous if I was that baby retic I put my egg tooth to good use and nail him a few times lol


Lol i see Jay Brewer from Prehistoric Pets as a total salesman. I could picture him selling cars haha. I personally have have never dealt with him but i have heard some iffy stories about the place so i just decided to skip it all together. If i get another retic, it will be Mike Zosso or Shannon Roepke of Ethereal Exotics. Or Bob Clark is he had an auction for something i wanted like a SD ultra ivory or SD platty tiger.

----------

C.Marie (12-03-2017),_KevinK_ (12-04-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

> Lol i see Jay Brewer from Prehistoric Pets as a total salesman. I could picture him selling cars haha. I personally have have never dealt with him but i have heard some iffy stories about the place so i just decided to skip it all together. If i get another retic, it will be Mike Zosso or Shannon Roepke of Ethereal Exotics. Or Bob Clark is he had an auction for something i wanted like a SD ultra ivory or SD platty tiger.


Oh I saw a Albino Golden Child that was just fabulous from Bob Clark cows are awesome too but still pretty pricey but I love how they get the paradox marks every where so adorable  :Razz:

----------


## Sauzo

> Oh I saw a Albino Golden Child that was just fabulous from Bob Clark cows are awesome too but still pretty pricey but I love how they get the paradox marks every where so adorable


Yeah cows are awesome but too rich for my blood right now. I've thought about a pied male but i really dont want something over 10 ft. Now if they made SD pieds....

----------

C.Marie (01-08-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Bring it on Caesar!! Show me what you got in the piss dept!! I am ready. Found a place that sells my old aspen again. Got 3 7.5 cu ft bales for $14.97 with free Thanksgiving shipping. Cant beat that price.


I think I found the same place to order that aspen from, and I'm considering doing it after having found that safety pin in my pro coco. How's your humidity with that stuff? Have to mist very often? Does it stick like crazy to wet feeders? I haven't used aspen since I was young and that was with corn snakes.

----------

_Stearns84_ (12-09-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I think I found the same place to order that aspen from, and I'm considering doing it after having found that safety pin in my pro coco. How's your humidity with that stuff? Have to mist very often? Does it stick like crazy to wet feeders? I haven't used aspen since I was young and that was with corn snakes.


Mills Fleet Farm? 

Humidity is around 65-70%. None of my boas or retic seem to like much over 70%. If it gets too high, they start pushing and trying to get out like crazy.

Winter time if the heater is on a lot, i usually mist it 2-3 times a week but i dont get the aspen as wet as it probably could be. I tend to just spray the shelves and walls of the cage, hides and aspen some. Basically i just create like a rain in the cage, not a focused soaking of the aspen.

I would imagine it would stick to wet feeders. i always dry the snakes' food off with a paper towel and usually try and feed them on a piece of cardboard as i ran out of printer paper and havent bought any yet. Not too worried about the big snakes as Caesar and Rosey tend to drag their food off anyways lol. It's pretty small pieces as it's shredded aspen so if the bigger snakes swallow a few pieces, their stomach acids break it down.

Overall i like it a lot better. The only downside is it wont hold humidity as well as coco stuff but whatever, i've had them on it for years and they eat, poop and do snake things plus most of all, they seem to enjoy the stuff a lot more and spend more time out and about at night digging and playing around.

And i can say i have never found any rusty safety pins in it. i have found some bigger chunks in it though but nothing foreign like twine, plastic or like i mentioned the rusty safety pin.

Order a bale of it and try it. It's only like $4.99 plus like $7 shipping. See how it works for you and how the snakes like it. Gina and Louie were terrified of ReptiChips when i first used it on them. They would sit on hides and shelves and treat it like hot lava lol. They love their aspen though and took to it like fish in water.

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-09-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> Mills Fleet Farm? 
> 
> Humidity is around 65-70%. None of my boas or retic seem to like much over 70%. If it gets too high, they start pushing and trying to get out like crazy.
> 
> Winter time if the heater is on a lot, i usually mist it 2-3 times a week but i dont get the aspen as wet as it probably could be. I tend to just spray the shelves and walls of the cage, hides and aspen some. Basically i just create like a rain in the cage, not a focused soaking of the aspen.
> 
> I would imagine it would stick to wet feeders. i always dry the snakes' food off with a paper towel and usually try and feed them on a piece of cardboard as i ran out of printer paper and havent bought any yet. Not too worried about the big snakes as Caesar and Rosey tend to drag their food off anyways lol. It's pretty small pieces as it's shredded aspen so if the bigger snakes swallow a few pieces, their stomach acids break it down.
> 
> Overall i like it a lot better. The only downside is it wont hold humidity as well as coco stuff but whatever, i've had them on it for years and they eat, poop and do snake things plus most of all, they seem to enjoy the stuff a lot more and spend more time out and about at night digging and playing around.
> ...


Yep! Just ordered a bag to try out. Also got two jumbo RBI hides for $18.99 each from reptilesupplyco.com. Not bad. $5 cheaper per hide than the RBI website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

The company that makes those shavings have a location in Yakima, WA. You could call and find out if some feedstores in the area sell it to horse owners..
Would save you on shipping  :Smile:

----------


## Sauzo

> Yep! Just ordered a bag to try out. Also got two jumbo RBI hides for $18.99 each from reptilesupplyco.com. Not bad. $5 cheaper per hide than the RBI website 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Are they the same hides though? I mean the offset door and stuff? If so, thats a good deal.

----------


## Sauzo

> The company that makes those shavings have a location in Yakima, WA. You could call and find out if some feedstores in the area sell it to horse owners..
> Would save you on shipping


Yeah thats where Bean Farm used to get their supply from but Doug had to drive all the way to Yakima with a trailer and fill it up and then drive back. It just got to be more work than it was worth which is why Bean Farm quit selling it.

I honestly cant complain as Mills sells it for $4.99 a bale and only $7 shipping. Plus it's easy as they just ship it to my door and it's actually packaged really well in a big cardboard box so it doesnt get wet which is what i was originally worried about.

----------

_zina10_ (12-10-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> Nice. Are they the same hides though? I mean the offset door and stuff? If so, thats a good deal.


Yep, looks to be the exact same hides. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

And Caesar is no longer antisocial so I guess he should be shedding in a few days lol. He was out saying 'hi' to me earlier and now he is sleeping up on the shelf. He is such a good boy...until he pushes lol.

----------

C.Marie (12-13-2017),_Godzilla78_ (12-13-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well this is a first. Caesar never ceases to amaze me. I knew he was going into shed but figured i had a few days so i picked dinner up for everyone. Well Caesar came flying out of his hide when he smelled dinner with half his head shed lol. He wasnt about to pass up dinner simply because of a shed. Guess he decided he could take a break and grab a quick snack. I've had snakes eat in blue but never one pause in the middle of a shed to grab dinner lol.

----------

C.Marie (01-08-2018),_Dxw425_ (12-14-2017),_dylan815_ (12-14-2017),_Prognathodon_ (12-15-2017),_Stearns84_ (12-15-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Lol what a freak! I've never even offered food while in the act of shedding but I'm sure Phyllis would go for it if I gave her the option. Pics of him with a fresh coat of paint please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## robert7107

Do you provide a Xtra large water bowl for him too soak or does he even do that? Neither of mine have been found in water bowl.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Do you provide a Xtra large water bowl for him too soak or does he even do that? Neither of mine have been found in water bowl.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Nope all the snakes get the dog bowls from Tractor Supply. Caesar does get to soak sometimes in his 41 qt tub on the floor while i watch tv.

----------


## Sauzo

Ok, heres some pics of fresh shed Caesar giving some stink eye after I lifted his hide when he was sleeping and shoved a camera in his face lol.

----------

C.Marie (12-28-2017),_Dxw425_ (12-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-17-2017),_Stearns84_ (12-21-2017)

----------


## robert7107

> Ok, heres some pics of fresh shed Caesar giving some stink eye after I lifted his hide when he was sleeping and shoved a camera in his face lol.


Beautiful!!!!
Current length an diet an schedule



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-18-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> Ok, heres some pics of fresh shed Caesar giving some stink eye after I lifted his hide when he was sleeping and shoved a camera in his face lol.


Look at the size of that beast's head! He's looking awesome dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-18-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Beautiful!!!!
> Current length an diet an schedule
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. He's a little over 7 ft and eats a jumbo rat, XL guinea pig or XXL guinea pig every 10 days or so.

----------


## Sauzo

> Look at the size of that beast's head! He's looking awesome dude!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol he does have a big head. You should see when he does a big yawn.

----------


## Dxw425

Looking good!

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-27-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Looking good!


Thanks. Now only if he didn't go so bananas when you don't feed him enough lol.

----------


## Gio

Looking good.

I'm not on the boards much these days but still have all of my snakes.

Wallace is doing very well.

Good to see Caesar.

Glad I checked in!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-28-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-27-2017),_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. Caesar does look good but my god, he's a brat when he wants food haha. You need to lurk the boards more man. You gotta come back and check in in about a week or so at least to see my new Biak GTP lol.

----------

Gio (12-28-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

> Ok, heres some pics of fresh shed Caesar giving some stink eye after I lifted his hide when he was sleeping and shoved a camera in his face lol.


 He looks like his looking for the snooze button lol he only gets more magnificent in every picture  :Smile:

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-28-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

So anyone ever wonder it is like to have a 7+ foot snake hug a giant poop and smear it all over his body, head and then track it around a cage wall and 1 sliding door on an AP 6 foot cage? It's not fun. Forgot to get pics as i was too concerned to get Caesar out of the cage and into his tub with water while i F10SC down the walls and glass doors and scoop out a child sized poop. 

After all that, i opened the lid to the tub and he was more than happy to get a nice rub down with a paper towel with just a little F10SC on it. He sat there soaking up the rubbing lol. Luckily it happened during the day on a sunday. Rosey did this to me a long time ago but it was in the middle of the night. I woke up to poop on every part of the cage...walls, floor, doors, ceiling even and she had a giant white urate war stripe painted down the top of her head. That was an all day affair cleaning out the cage and her. Here is an older pic of Caesar doing what he does best...other than eat.

----------

C.Marie (01-08-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-07-2018),_Stearns84_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> So anyone ever wonder it is like to have a 7+ foot snake hug a giant poop and smear it all over his body, head and then track it around a cage wall and 1 sliding door on an AP 6 foot cage? It's not fun. Forgot to get pics as i was too concerned to get Caesar out of the cage and into his tub with water while i F10SC down the walls and glass doors and scoop out a child sized poop. 
> 
> After all that, i opened the lid to the tub and he was more than happy to get a nice rub down with a paper towel with just a little F10SC on it. He sat there soaking up the rubbing lol. Luckily it happened during the day on a sunday. Rosey did this to me a long time ago but it was in the middle of the night. I woke up to poop on every part of the cage...walls, floor, doors, ceiling even and she had a giant white urate war stripe painted down the top of her head. That was an all day affair cleaning out the cage and her. Here is an older pic of Caesar doing what he does best...other than eat.


Man I love Caesar!  He is beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-07-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

> So anyone ever wonder it is like to have a 7+ foot snake hug a giant poop and smear it all over his body, head and then track it around a cage wall and 1 sliding door on an AP 6 foot cage? It's not fun. Forgot to get pics as i was too concerned to get Caesar out of the cage and into his tub with water while i F10SC down the walls and glass doors and scoop out a child sized poop. 
> 
> After all that, i opened the lid to the tub and he was more than happy to get a nice rub down with a paper towel with just a little F10SC on it. He sat there soaking up the rubbing lol. Luckily it happened during the day on a sunday. Rosey did this to me a long time ago but it was in the middle of the night. I woke up to poop on every part of the cage...walls, floor, doors, ceiling even and she had a giant white urate war stripe painted down the top of her head. That was an all day affair cleaning out the cage and her. Here is an older pic of Caesar doing what he does best...other than eat.


Such a fabulous noodle poop or not he is a real charmer 😍 and who doesn't enjoy a little pampering such a spoiled prince Caesar is 😊

----------

_Sauzo_ (01-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Havent posted any new pics of Caesar in a while. He finally shed and lasted almost 3 weeks with no food during the shed. And after shedding, he takes a huge piss, greets me all over the place and then starts pushing at the center beam wanting food haha.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-11-2018),_dakski_ (02-11-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-11-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks stunning in that black viv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. I hate how the flash washes out his head though. His head is fairly white so it's like the flash just lights it up with overkill lol.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well i had my first crisis with Caesar today. Last night after dinner, he seemed to have somehow gotten his upper lip caught between the rat and his tooth. He bit down right through his upper lip. I gave it the night to correct itself but no way it was going to, It was stuck pretty darn good, I tried using my finger to slide his lip down off his tooth but all i did was catch my fingers on a couple teeth and bleed alittle lol. I then broke the end off a q-tip and used that go up to gum line and then slide his lip down off the tooth. Caesar was pissed and afterwards, he just sat there breathing like he ran a marathon. Then he went in his hide. Thank god i got it but i got a couple nice teeth punctures in my finger from it. They got big teeth. The problems with retics lol. Never had it ever happen with a boa.

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-12-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Well i had my first crisis with Caesar today. Last night after dinner, he seemed to have somehow gotten his upper lip caught between the rat and his tooth. He bit down right through his upper lip. I gave it the night to correct itself but no way it was going to, It was stuck pretty darn good, I tried using my finger to slide his lip down off his tooth but all i did was catch my fingers on a couple teeth and bleed alittle lol. I then broke the end off a q-tip and used that go up to gum line and then slide his lip down off the tooth. Caesar was pissed and afterwards, he just sat there breathing like he ran a marathon. Then he went in his hide. Thank god i got it but i got a couple nice teeth punctures in my finger from it. They got big teeth. The problems with retics lol. Never had it ever happen with a boa.



Fun is!

Glad both of you are ok!

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

I've had to do that like 4 times with Phyllis... freaking retics lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol yeah first time for me and boy Caesar was not happy with it. He wrapped around me and after i put him back, he gve me stink eye for awhile. Then he went into his warm hide and shoved it around and now is quiet. I tried to calm him down after i did it and put him back and he was shoving my hand away with his body like a champ haha. Guess that combined with the stink eye said it all, he was not happy.

And they got some big sharp teeth. Like i said, at first i tried to just push his lip down to unhook it from the tooth which didnt work. Then i tried to use the tip of my finger and got 2 fingers caught on teeth which are sharp as heck and i was bleeding now lol. So i put Caesar down, got a q-tip and broke the end off and did it that way.

And my god, 4 times!? I am not looking forward to having to do it again. Wonder how it gets worked out in the wild.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Yeah probably 4 times unhooking a tooth, once to dig a couple broken teeth out, a few other times to get some mulch out of her mouth. We're both used to it now. Harder with a 16lb+ snake though hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (02-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, Caesar and i were both new to this and we both suffered lol. Me with a couple bloody fingers and Caesar pissed off with me restraining his head. Was his first time with me doing it and like i said, he was pissed. Shoved my hand away a number of times, gave me stank eye, shoved his hide around while inside it. He was a little better after a couple hours. I was able to lift his hide and pet him some but he still shoved my hand away a couple times and wasnt his social greeting self lol. Think he is still a little pissed at me. Should be fine by tomorrow. I would offer him a peace offering of a guinea pig but he just ate the rat last night which caused this whole fiasco haha.

And yeah, a large snake is a handful. Caesar wrapped around me and my leg and kept trying to pull his head free. I had to shove his body back in the cage and let his head go and then he sat there breathing heavy and shoving my hand like a madman as i was petting him to reassure him it was ok. He was having nothing to do with my condolences haha.

----------


## Sauzo

I think Caesar outgrew his cage!!


J/K. I crammed him into my extra T8 while i was cleaning his cage. He definitely fills out the T8 lol.

----------

_dakski_ (03-09-2018),Gio (03-10-2018)

----------


## Tigerhawk

I agree, hes a big boy and he looks great.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thanks. He was being a handful today lol. I tried to give him a bath since he was sleeping in his poop and we ended up having a wrestling match in the tub lol. I won though but i gave in a little and didnt bother to dry him or actually scrub him down. I just rubbed my hands all over him and then shoved him in his cage lol. He was all worked up. He took a drink of water and then calmed down and sat by me at an open door lol.

And for those thinking a T8 might work for a retic...it wont!! Caesar barely had room to turn his head when he tried to stand up. He did get pissed though and started pushing in there haha.

He is pretty awesome. He raises my blood pressure a lot and pisses me off a lot but i love the guy.

----------


## dakski

> Thanks. He was being a handful today lol. I tried to give him a bath since he was sleeping in his poop and we ended up having a wrestling match in the tub lol. I won though but i gave in a little and didnt bother to dry him or actually scrub him down. I just rubbed my hands all over him and then shoved him in his cage lol. He was all worked up. He took a drink of water and then calmed down and sat by me at an open door lol.
> 
> And for those thinking a T8 might work for a retic...it wont!! Caesar barely had room to turn his head when he tried to stand up. He did get pissed though and started pushing in there haha.
> 
> He is pretty awesome. He raises my blood pressure a lot and pisses me off a lot but i love the guy.


Gotta love personality, right?

He sounds like a lot of fun, but also, like a lot of snake! I will stick with corns, BP's, and BCI's, thank you very much! To each his own though; pretty cool that you really enjoy him Sauzo. As much fun as it would be to have snake with that much personality, I know my limits! To me, Behira, my BCI, has a lot of personality (and even my BP Shayna, but to a lesser extent, and Figment my corn, but he is docile and darty so I might be confusing that with personality). My geckos exhibit some personality too and are easier to read than my snakes, but there emotions only run from shy, to outgoing, to curious. Frank, my Blue Tongue Skink, takes the cake though. He can be content, happy, angry, annoyed, and is very expressive. He shows angry really well and will happily give you the evil eye, or even hiss, but he is all bark. 

To me it's hard to imagine a snake showing as much emotion/personality as Frank, for example, but it sounds like Retics run the whole gambit. 

Anyway, I guess I will just live vicariously through you retic guys!

----------


## Stearns84

Gene's doimg ok in his T10.  Need a big ass cage soon!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Gene's doimg ok in his T10.  Need a big ass cage soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah but Gene doesnt seem as pushy as Caesar. I swear i spoiled him as a baby and now he is a forceful little brat when he doesnt get what he wants. I swear when i he wants attention, he will push on that center brace until i open the cage door and pet him for about 20 mins. Then he will usually calm down and go back in his hide lol. When i put him in that T8, first thing he did after exploring it was push...and push...and push some more. I guess it was a sign he wasnt happy in there.

And yeah, Gene needs to step up to the big boys with a T25 with a shelf  :Smile:  It's funny how when i look at that first pic of Caesar when i got him, he was so tiny compared to now. I need to get a measurement because i really think he is longer than 7-8 feet. Last night when i was taking him out of the T8 and carrying him over to the tub, i had him slung over my shoulder and his head was down to my butt and his butt was down to my knee or even a little lower as i was worried about stepping on his tail lol. I miss the days when he was just a little worm that was so calm and quiet. Now he is a pushy brat sometimes that i need like 4 hands to keep up with his wanting to go a certain direction. I'm just so glad he doesnt have a temper. After the tooth on lip fiasco and seeing how sharp, big and plentiful his teeth are, it would really hurt to get bit. Heck i snagged my finger on a couple teeth and they instantly went in and i started bleeding. And that was with just a little slip. My god, if he chomped down on my hand or arm, I'd probably be spray painting the walls in blood red  :Rage:  :Razz:

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

I seen pictures of baby Caesar it was written in the stars he find you for his pampering and fabulous name he is awesome in every sense of the word thank you so much for share the journey with us I always look forward to see updates on him such a silly snek for sure  :Razz:  :Bowdown:

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I seen pictures of baby Caesar it was written in the stars he find you for his pampering and fabulous name he is awesome in every sense of the word thank you so much for share the journey with us I always look forward to see updates on him such a silly snek for sure


Thanks. I try and pamper all my snakes although Dottie and Luna do things to get stuff taken away. Dottie curls up on top of her plant and almost flattened it and i caught Luna digging and pushing the dirt out of the plant pot lol. Poor Parlor Palm almost died but i think it is making a recovery in Gina's cage. I probably will buy Dottie and Luna some fake foliage here soon so they have a little color in their cages too and something to mess with that they cant kill.

Caesar did manage to break a leaf off his plant though. All the snakes seem intrigued with organic potting soil and stuff their heads in it at least once to check it out. Caught everyone except Louie with evidence on the end of their snouts at night haha.

And i think i am making progress with Caesar's pushing. I changed his substrate back to aspen and with the live plant, he is active at night and all over the front doors but he doesnt push. He just stares out the doors and will rub up and down on them. Maybe it was the odor of stale air and moisture? I have no idea but this is serious progress!! If i can get Caesar to stop pushing like a demon, it will be a win. I dont care if he paces the front and surfs up and down the doors and cralws all over, just quit using 1/3 of your body to shake the cage stack with pushing haha.

And i still cant get over how Caesar fit in 1 hand when i got him. I never look at that first pic and i did a couple days ago and it blew me away as i see him every night and give him his rubdowns and attention. Glad the boas grow slow so i have lots of little babies to play with still or i might have had to buy another baby snake lol.

----------

C.Marie (03-12-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

That's wonderful news Caesar is way to handsome to be mashing his face into things especial since there really is no need he knows dinner is coming,  sorry those silly noodles are tear up their beautiful foliage but I guess that's their job and they do it well 🐍🌱  do you think you'll ever have baby Caesar's?  That be too much bet he father a gorgeous clutch of noodles but don't blame you if breeding isn't in your plans or maybe Ceasars plans either lol best wishes to all your gorgeous animals I hope one day I can have a retic half as grand as Caesar 😻

----------


## Sauzo

> That's wonderful news Caesar is way to handsome to be mashing his face into things especial since there really is no need he knows dinner is coming,  sorry those silly noodles are tear up their beautiful foliage but I guess that's their job and they do it well 🐍🌱  do you think you'll ever have baby Caesar's?  That be too much bet he father a gorgeous clutch of noodles but don't blame you if breeding isn't in your plans or maybe Ceasars plans either lol best wishes to all your gorgeous animals I hope one day I can have a retic half as grand as Caesar 😻


Thanks for the kind words. I doubt i will ever breed any of my snakes. I know the chances are very slim but if i ended losing one of them due to breeding complications, i would be heartbroken. Weird as it sounds, all these little guys and gals are like my scaly kids. I would be heartbroken if i ever had to even sell any of them lol.

----------

C.Marie (03-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

You know, sometimes retics arent the sharpest tool in the shed. I open Caesar's cage and lay a jumbo rat down on top of his warm hide. He flies out like a bat outta hell and cruises over to the door as i close it. He then windshield washes the door like he's starving to death while looking at me. Meanwhile there is dinner directly behind him on the hide. After about 10 mins of staring at me, windshield wiping and circling the warm hide, he finally looks on top and 'behold!!', he sees dinner. He snatches it, wraps it and eats it. Then he crawls into the warm hide and goes back to sleep lol.

----------

_Pengil_ (03-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-14-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Caesar just wanted to have a little dancing before his  dinner for tonight lol , I can only image him looking at you like "Dad silver plate is missing where's my dinner?"  If only every snake had someone who understand and can read their body language as well as you do thank you so much for always sharing your wisdom and witty humor 😂😊 And agree it be horrible for anything to happen when breeding Caesar probably just cruise the enclosure thinking you lost your mind like this isn't my home or my dinner what gives 😁

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-14-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Been awhile so here is Caesar saying 'Hello' with his big washed out head lol. I need to get a better camera than a point and click pocket camera. Caesar's head has turned more or less white so it just reflects that flash like the sun!!. You can see Vic below sneaking herself into the pic too lol.

----------

C.Marie (03-17-2018),Gio (03-17-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-17-2018),_Pengil_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

They are both  gorgeous noodles , how old is Vic she looks so tiny compared to Caesar?

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-17-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> They are both  gorgeous noodles ��, how old is Vic she looks so tiny compared to Caesar?


Thanks. Vic is 4 years old lol. She's about 6 feet. Caesar is just a goliath. For a super dwarf, he isnt much of a dwarf haha. He is even bigger than Rosey who is about 5 1/2 years old or a little more and 6.5 feet.

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar was out demanding his petting like usual....

----------

C.Marie (03-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-18-2018),_Kcl_ (03-18-2018),_MissterDog_ (03-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-18-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Caesar's looking as handsome as ever Sauzo.

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-18-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Caesar's looking as handsome as ever Sauzo.


Thanks man. He is one of my little treasures. The guy is such a trouble maker and makes me pull my hair out but i love the fat worm  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sauzo

Good ole Caesar sawing some logs after a nice petting session this morning lol. Guy is such a lush and attention hog of a snake  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (03-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-27-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Good ole Caesar sawing some logs after a nice petting session this morning lol. Guy is such a lush and attention hog of a snake


Wow he's looking really great! How has he been with the pushing and the potted plant?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Wow he's looking really great! How has he been with the pushing and the potted plant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Since i put the plant in there, he really doesnt push unless it is around feeding day. Otherwise he is fairly quiet. He does wander around the cage and windshield wipe here and there but none of the focused center brace pushing like he wants to get out.

As for the plant, he did dig in the soil alittle when i first gave it to him and stuffed his head in the plant and played around like he was in a jungle haha. But now he really doesnt care too much. He will sometimes look at a leaf and flick his tongue on it a few times but thats about it.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2018),_Stearns84_ (03-28-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

He is gorgeous,  glad he is realizing that there is no need to be pushing around dinner is on the way without hurting that fabulous face,  glad he gave up his gardening habits too before his pretty plant looks like I got my hands on it (two black thumbs a girl tries) love up dates on this handsome fella he truly is a rock star  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-29-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caught Caesar sleeping up on the shelf today. He was being stealthy jungle ninja snake but once he saw no food, he back pedaled into the plant and went back to sleep lol. A couple of the pics are kind of blurry but Caesar wasnt cooperating plus I'm not using a high tech fancy camera...just a cheapo point and click pocket job. I need to get a real camera so i can take those nice fancy pics  :Very Happy:  I title this post...'Caesar of the Jungle'

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-01-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-02-2018),_Stearns84_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Caught Caesar sleeping up on the shelf today. He was being stealthy jungle ninja snake but once he saw no food, he back pedaled into the plant and went back to sleep lol. A couple of the pics are kind of blurry but Caesar wasnt cooperating plus I'm not using a high tech fancy camera...just a cheapo point and click pocket job. I need to get a real camera so i can take those nice fancy pics  I title this post...'Caesar of the Jungle'


Love those pictures!  What kind of plant is that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Love those pictures!  What kind of plant is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a golden pothos. Got them in all the bigger cages. Going to pick up another one for the other side for the big cages plus some silk vines(with no chain linking for Caesar to get stuck in again lol) as well some plastic box greenery. Want to spice up the cgaes for everyone but going to have to do one cage at a time as plastic plants have really gone up in price since i was a kid. i mean $25 for a 6 foot plastic vine.......and $10 each for plastic box greenery.....sheesh. Goint to start out with the smaller cages first and see how they work out and then i can use them as a template to figure how much i need for the 6 foot cages. I really hope the big boas and Caesar dont wreck the stuff lol.

----------


## Sauzo

And i woke Caesar up. He was less than happy about it especially when there was no dinner involved. On the plus side, i did order 42 inch snake tongs from Bean Farm for Caesar and 2 big girls. I had a seriously close call a few days ago with Vicky. She missed her rat and i felt her teeth scrape on my finger nail. She shot out over 2 feet to be able to do that. I might have pee'd a little too in the process  :Razz:  And yes, Caesar does have a big head. He has pretty big teeth too lol.

----------

C.Marie (04-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (04-10-2018),_Dxw425_ (04-11-2018),Gio (04-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-11-2018),_Stearns84_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

Yeah thats a bit to close for comfort 


iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

He looks great man.

I've over estimated Wallace's size. I measured his shed (dried) and it was over 7 feet, but I'm guessing he's either just 7' or a bit under.

I'd love to hook up with you and JM and look at these 3 side by side.

Caesar should be leveling out at 2 years old. 

He's looking good!

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Yeah thats a bit to close for comfort 
> 
> 
> iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol you're telling me. Worst part is I didnt even noticed really until i felt the scrape on my fingernail. Snakes are so freak fast when food is involved lol.




> He looks great man.
> 
> I've over estimated Wallace's size. I measured his shed (dried) and it was over 7 feet, but I'm guessing he's either just 7' or a bit under.
> 
> I'd love to hook up with you and JM and look at these 3 side by side.
> 
> Caesar should be leveling out at 2 years old. 
> 
> He's looking good!


Thanks. Yeah Caesar will be 2 years old next month. I really dont have an exact measurement on him as well it's pretty much impossible with Mr. Mover. But when he stretches out, he takes the full length of the cage plus about half the width of it. So I'm guessing about 8 feet or so.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

I purchased tongs after hearing your advice the other day. Happy I did. The last time I fed Rainbow, she struck out and grabbed it as soon as it was in her cage. Just a few inches in the other direction and I would have been bit. Love Caesar. He looks healthy and happy. The more I work with retics the more I love them. Does he ever try to Poop and Pee on you? Rainbow saved up till I took her out last night and WOW. 

Rainbow is almost 8 feet now. She can cover the length of her cage 2 times and still have curve in her body. It is a 4' long x 2' wide. I cant wait to put her in her large enclosure. Still 5.5lbs. Weighed her last night empty. I really question her age. She is growing fast.

----------


## Phillydubs

Did your tongs come with a pair of adult diapers???

If not here is AMAZONS CHOICE.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000F...5qL&ref=plSrch


haha! He looks stunning ! He sounds like such a fun funny snake though. If he only knew all the trash you talked on him here! Lol

----------


## Sauzo

> I purchased tongs after hearing your advice the other day. Happy I did. The last time I fed Rainbow, she struck out and grabbed it as soon as it was in her cage. Just a few inches in the other direction and I would have been bit. Love Caesar. He looks healthy and happy. The more I work with retics the more I love them. Does he ever try to Poop and Pee on you? Rainbow saved up till I took her out last night and WOW. 
> 
> Rainbow is almost 8 feet now. She can cover the length of her cage 2 times and still have curve in her body. It is a 4' long x 2' wide. I cant wait to put her in her large enclosure. Still 5.5lbs. Weighed her last night empty. I really question her age. She is growing fast.


Thanks. Caesar is pretty awesome. He is by far my most social snake. The boas are awesome too but Caesar has such personality and is always there when i open the cage but probably only because he thinks food is coming but i like to think otherwise lol.

And nope, Caesar has never pooped on me. He pooped on the floor onces and he has pissed all over my bare foot once when i was watching tv and had him out. He parked his butt over my foot and let loose. Creepy/funny part is he was looking at me while he was doing it.

And Caesar used to not even wait for the food to get in the cage. When he was younger he would strike the glass or any movement when he just smelled food and if you slid a door open that he was near, he would literally strike out the door. He has mellowed a lot and doesnt do that anymore.....so far lol.




> Did your tongs come with a pair of adult diapers???
> 
> If not here is AMAZONS CHOICE.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000F...5qL&ref=plSrch
> 
> 
> haha! He looks stunning ! He sounds like such a fun funny snake though. If he only knew all the trash you talked on him here! Lol


That was the deluxe kit. It came with a 12 pack of mens "Depends', a snake tong, a bottle of vinegar, a bottle of rubbing alcohol and 3 large bandaids.

I didnt get it though as i like to live dangerously as you can see by the new tongs compared to the old tongs. I'm an adrenaline junky what can i say lol.

And you can all see the new sweet tongs i got next to the 'fly by the seat of your pants' BBQ tongs lol. Next week, we get a test run of it on Caesar. Think I'll break down and give him a big ole fat guinea pig or maybe a small rabbit to test out the strength on these tongs. They are Snake Stix which I've heard are pretty good so we will find out.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

A real fabulous feast for one handsome fella,  well he probably needs it after gardening,  napping, and cruising around looking for his last dinner  :Razz:  big boy got to eat right? Also Ceasers head isn't big it magnificent just like every square inch of that perfectly splendid critter. Can never get enough Ceaser just ask my kids lol I show them every time you post a new picture  :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

With Caesar being that big at age 2 and having dwarf genetics, it makes me wonder if Rainbow is either younger or has dwarf in her. The next few months will tell the tell if she grows quickly or not.

----------


## Gio

> With Caesar being that big at age 2 and having dwarf genetics, it makes me wonder if Rainbow is either younger or has dwarf in her. The next few months will tell the tell if she grows quickly or not.


It is very difficult to know what you have.

Dwarf and Super Dwarf labels are marketing terms. Retics, like some other boas/pythons have locality populations. The more reading and researching I've done, has indicated populations within the mainland inhabitants and islands dwellers to have fairly significant variation.

Unfortunately, locality reticulated python breeding has not taken on the movement or cult following like locality boa constrictor breeding. In Australia, the carpet python folks find pure locality animals important.

You may have a smaller mainland, you may have something else in the genetics. Morphs pretty much change the whole game.

This seems to be a fairly honest look at some locality type animals. Mostly photos.

https://localityretics.wordpress.com

Another bit of info.
http://reticulatedpython.info/me/pap...ic%20paper.pdf



This video has some interesting info.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjs6v3CDIjc

It doesn't sound like you were given much info about your snake prior to purchase. It is still a beautiful snake and you will enjoy it no matter what.

Growth does slow dramatically once they hit the 2 year mark.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-13-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> It is very difficult to know what you have.
> 
> Dwarf and Super Dwarf labels are marketing terms. Retics, like some other boas/pythons have locality populations. The more reading and researching I've done, has indicated populations within the mainland inhabitants and islands dwellers to have fairly significant variation.
> 
> Unfortunately, locality reticulated python breeding has not taken on the movement or cult following like locality boa constrictor breeding. In Australia, the carpet python folks find pure locality animals important.
> 
> You may have a smaller mainland, you may have something else in the genetics. Morphs pretty much change the whole game.
> 
> This seems to be a fairly honest look at some locality type animals. Mostly photos.
> ...


I was told the mom was 16' was not given much info on her dad. Thanks for the info. You know I am a sponge and love to read and learn.

----------


## Gio

> I was told the mom was 16' was not given much info on her dad. Thanks for the info. You know I am a sponge and love to read and learn.


I added another link after you responded.

I try to compare my guy's head scale pattern to the 3 illustrations in the link.

Mine is a mix with dwarf, SD and some mainland.

I use this photo and try to see how he stacks up.

----------

C.Marie (06-06-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I added another link after you responded.
> 
> I try to compare my guy's head scale pattern to the 3 illustrations in the link.
> 
> Mine is a mix with dwarf, SD and some mainland.
> 
> I use this photo and try to see how he stacks up.


I will try to get a good head pic tonight for you to compare.

I added the best 1 on my phone just now.

----------

C.Marie (06-06-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Here r the photos. Tell me what you think. I can't tell any difference. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Like Gio said, there is really no telling what you got as breeding retics is a pretty loose thing unless you got something like a superdwarf or dwarf mix or a morph like a OGS or pied or some other 'expensive' gene.

If she had any of that in her, I'm sure it would have been brought up when you bought her

----------


## Sauzo

Ok i'm kind of at a loss here. I think Caesar is up to something. He has been really well behaved this past week. Not pushing, not tearing stuff up. Last night he was stretched out across his shelf just relaxing and during the day he sleeps in his hides. When i open a door, he pops out to greet me and then sits there for a bit and then goes back into his hide. It 2 days until feeding day and he is really relaxed. Could his terror reign before have been because he wanted a woman? I am confused as Caesar has never been this mellow so close to feeding day lol. And here's a pic of Caesar wondering why he was downgraded to a T8 lol.

----------

Gio (04-15-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Ok i'm kind of at a loss here. I think Caesar is up to something. He has been really well behaved this past week. Not pushing, not tearing stuff up. Last night he was stretched out across his shelf just relaxing and during the day he sleeps in his hides. When i open a door, he pops out to greet me and then sits there for a bit and then goes back into his hide. It 2 days until feeding day and he is really relaxed. Could his terror reign before have been because he wanted a woman? I am confused as Caesar has never been this mellow so close to feeding day lol. And here's a pic of Caesar wondering why he was downgraded to a T8 lol.


Hey bud,

I wonder if he's topping off and ready to slow way down in growth. He is coming up on 2 years old.

Looks great man!

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Such a sweetheart,  maybe he was looking for the love of a lovely lady noodle :Razz:  heck don't look a gift horse in the mouth if he is chill and content I say roll with it like kids he may want to tear it up later you never know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but gorgeous picture love see this handsome fella. Thank you ever so much for sharing  :Very Happy:

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Hey bud,
> 
> I wonder if he's topping off and ready to slow way down in growth. He is coming up on 2 years old.
> 
> Looks great man!


Thanks and possibly. Maybe I'll try a 2 weeker again and see how it goes. Last time it ended with a hamburger faced Caesar lol.

And yeah, he'll be 2 years old next month.




> Such a sweetheart,  maybe he was looking for the love of a lovely lady noodle heck don't look a gift horse in the mouth if he is chill and content I say roll with it like kids he may want to tear it up later you never know  but gorgeous picture love see this handsome fella. Thank you ever so much for sharing


Hahaha, so true. I'm not complaining about him being laid back. I just know Caesar and it's like he's plotting something. I swear, when you look at a retic and they look at you, its like you can see the gears in it's head turning lol. Something with their eyes and them looking you directly in the face...eye to eye contact lol.

----------

C.Marie (04-15-2018),Gio (04-15-2018)

----------


## Gio

I'll have to read up,

I'm not sure when the typical breeding season is for retics. I have no interest in breeding so I've not concerned myself with it, but as you said, behavior changes for the better may indicate something.

Wallace has never arched or pushed. He's a little cranky getting out of the cage but after that he is very nice. He tends to be a lot busier than the others when out and can be annoying when I want to relax. Other than that I find Wallace very easy.

Caesar is more food driven and a bit older so he may have a few things going on. Wallace is about a month behind or maybe only 13 days (June 1st) in age.

I'm really glad Caesar is not pushing and is maybe less hungry. 

Keep the updates coming. Nothing new on my end, just some bad shed between the eyes.  :Mad:

----------

C.Marie (04-15-2018),_Sauzo_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Hahaha, so true. I'm not complaining about him being laid back. I just know Caesar and it's like he's plotting something. I swear, when you look at a retic and they look at you, its like you can see the gears in it's head turning lol. Something with their eyes and them looking you directly in the face...eye to eye contact lol.


Yes agree if his name didn't fit him so well I say name him .
Curious George he certainly is a curious little monkey and gets into his fair share of trouble but my dear man in the yellow hat you know you wouldn't have him any other way :Razz:  maybe your pied retic can be Geogre  :Very Happy:  already picturing the progression thread lol love it you are awesome

----------


## Sauzo

> I'll have to read up,
> 
> I'm not sure when the typical breeding season is for retics. I have no interest in breeding so I've not concerned myself with it, but as you said, behavior changes for the better may indicate something.
> 
> Wallace has never arched or pushed. He's a little cranky getting out of the cage but after that he is very nice. He tends to be a lot busier than the others when out and can be annoying when I want to relax. Other than that I find Wallace very easy.
> 
> Caesar is more food driven and a bit older so he may have a few things going on. Wallace is about a month behind or maybe only 13 days (June 1st) in age.
> 
> I'm really glad Caesar is not pushing and is maybe less hungry. 
> ...


Yeah i have no idea about breeding time either. It's the only thing i can think of though as to why Caesar was all antsy. He didnt really push too much, he was just all over the cage windshield wiping and everything. Never got mean or cranky and was always willing to greet me and still loved his petting.

And Caesar isnt a big fan of being dragged out of his cage. He likes to come out in his terms haha which usually ends up either being him climbing to the top of the stack and sitting there or sliding down the stack and to the floor.

I hope Caesar is finally less hungry. That guy was an eating and pooping factory.




> Hahaha, so true. I'm not complaining about him being laid back. I just know Caesar and it's like he's plotting something. I swear, when you look at a retic and they look at you, its like you can see the gears in it's head turning lol. Something with their eyes and them looking you directly in the face...eye to eye contact lol.
> 
> 
> Yes agree if his name didn't fit him so well I say name him .
> Curious George he certainly is a curious little monkey and gets into his fair share of trouble but my dear man in the yellow hat you know you wouldn't have him any other way maybe your pied retic can be Geogre  already picturing the progression thread lol love it you are awesome


Lol not sure about the pied retic deal. I love Caesar but not going to lie, retics are a LOT of work. I kind of want another GTP or an ETB now lol. Always loved GTPs since i was a kid so one is just not enough. Like i said, might pick up another one once i get Pat's PVC cage all pimped out.

But if i did get another retic, would probably name it "Poopmachine" as after having one, i know the second best thing they like to do other than eat lol.

----------

C.Marie (04-15-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

> Lol not sure about the pied retic deal. I love Caesar but not going to lie, retics are a LOT of work. I kind of want another GTP or an ETB now lol. Always loved GTPs since i was a kid so one is just not enough. Like i said, might pick up another one once i get Pat's PVC cage all pimped out.
> 
> But if i did get another retic, would probably name it "Poopmachine" as after having one, i know the second best thing they like to do other than eat lol.


Very true , plus you already have one fabulous retic doubt there is one out there more awesome then Ceaser , it really amazes me to see how people can have so many retics or Burmese pythons and make it look so effortless which is obviously very time and fiancely demanding,  best wishes with what ever you choose that will be a blessed noodle indeed  :Bowdown:

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-16-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar being a good boy again tonight.....he has to be plotting something haha.

----------


## Skyrivers

> Ok i'm kind of at a loss here. I think Caesar is up to something. He has been really well behaved this past week. Not pushing, not tearing stuff up. Last night he was stretched out across his shelf just relaxing and during the day he sleeps in his hides. When i open a door, he pops out to greet me and then sits there for a bit and then goes back into his hide. It 2 days until feeding day and he is really relaxed. Could his terror reign before have been because he wanted a woman? I am confused as Caesar has never been this mellow so close to feeding day lol. And here's a pic of Caesar wondering why he was downgraded to a T8 lol.


Got to love him. One thing I am learning about retics is they are always thinking and up to something. I am just happy if I don't get pooped on or bitten.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> Yeah i have no idea about breeding time either.


"breeding season" is generally the same as boas, between November to March

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-16-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> "breeding season" is generally the same as boas, between November to March


Maybe that explains why he was such a terror during that time and now that its April, he might be done trying lol. Also, I'm wondering if he is going into shed as he seems a little dull in color. He is also very quiet during that time too lol.

----------


## C.Marie

> Caesar being a good boy again tonight.....he has to be plotting something haha.


He looks like his planning a freezer heist lol, what a cutie pie , keeps you on your toes doesn't he . Love his pictures living vicariously through you isn't so bad thank you so much for sharing this glamorous fella made my day :Razz:

----------


## C.Marie

Oh sorry but just thought how did the new feeding thongs go? They look awesome  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sauzo

> Oh sorry but just thought how did the new feeding thongs go? They look awesome


Havent used them yet. He is being so quiet, i figure letting his fat behind chill without food for as long as can will probably do him some good. I actually think he is going into shed. I looked closer at him and he is dulling up a lot. He still does pop out when i open the cage door but after seeing i got nothing for him, he goes back in lol. I really hope he stops growing soon lol. I wasnt planning on a 13+ foot snake haha. not sure where i would put an AP T65 at as i need to keep it close to the stacks as I'm running 2 Herpstat 6.

If Caesar is shedding, the big boa girls will probably be the first to get the new tongs.

----------

C.Marie (04-16-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I really hope he stops growing soon lol. I wasnt planning on a 13+ foot snake haha.


No kidding! I hear you on that note. I was told to expect Phyllis to be around 7-8. Shes between 9-10 for sure, though when shes coiled in her hide its hard to believe shes that long. Just grateful that shes got a nice temperament coiled in the 24x30 space above the RHP on her cage while out cruising 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (04-16-2018),Gio (04-17-2018),_Sauzo_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Does larger retics ever shed out in one full piece every one I see seem to be in pieces?  Just curious  :Razz:

----------


## jmcrook

> Does larger retics ever shed out in one full piece every one I see seem to be in pieces?  Just curious


Phylliss most recent shed was the closest to a full shed Ive gotten in a while. 3 pieces and I had to unroll about 75% of it hah. Up until she broke the 7-8 mark I would get solid one piece sheds from her almost every time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (04-16-2018),Gio (04-17-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

That's still really good looking shed , Phyllis is beautiful so jelly of you two and your magical retics , like having a pet unicorn to me just amazing  :Bowdown:

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> That's still really good looking shed , Phyllis is beautiful so jelly of you two and your magical retics , like having a pet unicorn to me just amazing


Lol I pieced it together so it looks like a full shed to try and get a measurement. About 11 of shed ... super dwarf they said... wont get that big they said... they are a handful for sure but so different from any other snakes Ive worked with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (04-17-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

That's what worries me about Jay when he says things like yes the mother was two hundred pounds and it hatched out bigger than a subadult ball python but if you feed it once a month it will stay small forever ,  she is beautiful thank you for sharing her with us😊

----------


## Sauzo

> Does larger retics ever shed out in one full piece every one I see seem to be in pieces?  Just curious


For the most part, yes. Same as my big boas. Problem is it usually gets rolled up like a wet sock and if its at night and you dont find it until morning, it is usually dried out and trying to unroll it just isnt going to happen.

The only snakes that shed in one long shed is usually Luna the dumerils and Pat the GTP.

----------

C.Marie (04-17-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

And i think i figured out why Caesar is so mellow, he is definitely going into shed. He is all cranky. He came out to say hi to me but when i reached in to pet him, he pulled back and curled up inside the hide lol. Him and Rosey get so cranky when in shed. You can see how pink his face is and how his body is more orange/red than the normal bright yellow.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (04-17-2018),Gio (04-17-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-17-2018),_Kcl_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Kills me how magnificent retics are compared to some snakes even in shed , glad you solved the mystery make sure to get a Scooby snack lol he is gorgeous how long does it take for him to shed? (Sorry if it's a simple question) but loving all the pictures of Ceaser and all his grandness  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-17-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Kills me how magnificent retics are compared to some snakes even in shed , glad you solved the mystery make sure to get a Scooby snack lol he is gorgeous how long does it take for him to shed? (Sorry if it's a simple question) but loving all the pictures of Ceaser and all his grandness


Usually takes him about 2 weeks to shed. And when he sheds, he is going to need more than a scooby snack. It will be about 3 weeks with no food. He is going to be angry and hungry lol. I'll have to try the tongs on a nice XXL guinea pig for him. Or maybe a rabbit. The owner of the reptile shop by me said she finally found another local rabbit breeder so she should have smaller in stock more often so maybe we'll see how Caesar likes a rabbit.

----------

C.Marie (04-17-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Oh making the switch to rabbits hopefully it goes smoothly I saw Tripple B tV Brian Kusco had to sew a rat to the rabbit interesting to see an animal known for eating being so picky best wishes for all three of you (You, Ceaser and the tongs)

----------


## Sauzo

> Oh making the switch to rabbits hopefully it goes smoothly I saw Tripple B tV Brian Kusco had to sew a rat to the rabbit interesting to see an animal known for eating being so picky best wishes for all three of you (You, Ceaser and the tongs)


Lol thanks. I dont think i'll need to frankenstein anything. Caesar pretty much eats anything anytime. He even eats while in shed. The guy is a serious garbage can. I'll be pretty impressed if i get Pat to eat a mini quail Reptilink. I am willing to bet all the boas will eat them without much fuss. pat ate like crazy for the first month or 2 i got him. Now that he is pretty plump, he doesnt seem so food driven anymore. Kind of like Caesar from when he was baby to now. Pat still likes to eat but he is more fininky now and inspects the food more before just grabbing it. Last feeding, he actually was more interested in looking outside the cage and at me than he was in his mouse. I had poke him with it and keep sticking it in his face which isnt the best method but Pat isnt that shy anymore. He just looks at it and then side steps it. Finally i think i irritated him enough so he grabbed it and just swallowed it haha. Might actually push him out to every 10 days now with Caesar.

----------

C.Marie (04-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Lol thanks. I dont think i'll need to frankenstein anything. Caesar pretty much eats anything anytime. He even eats while in shed. The guy is a serious garbage can. I'll be pretty impressed if i get Pat to eat a mini quail Reptilink. I am willing to bet all the boas will eat them without much fuss. pat ate like crazy for the first month or 2 i got him. Now that he is pretty plump, he doesnt seem so food driven anymore. Kind of like Caesar from when he was baby to now. Pat still likes to eat but he is more fininky now and inspects the food more before just grabbing it. Last feeding, he actually was more interested in looking outside the cage and at me than he was in his mouse. I had poke him with it and keep sticking it in his face which isnt the best method but Pat isnt that shy anymore. He just looks at it and then side steps it. Finally i think i irritated him enough so he grabbed it and just swallowed it haha. Might actually push him out to every 10 days now with Caesar.



Good luck with pushing him back.

----------


## Sauzo

Well, i got to use the tongs for Vicky and Rosey tonight and they worked AWESOME!!. The Snake Stix tongs are so strong. I was able to hold onto Rosey's and Vicky's rats even after they slammed them and tried to pull back. They ended up wrapping the rats like the little snakes. Now that is strong tongs considering Rosey is 7 feet and Vicky is 6 feet.

----------

C.Marie (04-23-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-23-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

I love it when they do that ,they seem to coil for ages sometimes   You think that they have forgotten its there sometimes 
And even worse when they wrap them selves round the actual tongs if you aint quick enough to pull back ,lol and  having to wait ages to get them back


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

> I love it when they do that ,they seem to coil for ages sometimes   You think that they have forgotten its there sometimes 
> And even worse when they wrap them selves round the actual tongs if you aint quick enough to pull back ,lol and  having to wait ages to get them back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Is good to learn from others mistakes so I don't have to make them.  :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-24-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Looked in on Caesar as he was being rather quiet and apparently he found a new comfy sleeping pose.....

----------

_Avsha531_ (04-26-2018),_Kcl_ (04-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Looked in on Caesar as he was being rather quiet and apparently he found a new comfy sleeping pose.....


Awe, such a sweet noodle.

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Awe, such a sweet noodle.


He is pretty awesome. Him and Harley my beardie are the 2 critters who greet me in the morning when i go check on everyone. Caesar is right there at the front peeking over the litter dam to see me. I usually slide open a door and give him some petting as well as Harley.

And now that AP gives shipping quotes on their website, i was able to check on Caesar's larger cage. All said and done, i would be looking at about $950 for a T65 96x30x18 with sliding glass doors, shelf, lock, LED and flexwatt. Think that will most likely be a end of summer project lol.

----------

C.Marie (04-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Oh Ceaser getting a new palace! Wonderful news for sure will you stick with black or thinking of switching it up and picking up a white? He looks so precious all curled up only thing missing is a teddy bear  :Razz:  :Snake:

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Oh Ceaser getting a new palace! Wonderful news for sure will you stick with black or thinking of switching it up and picking up a white? He looks so precious all curled up only thing missing is a teddy bear


I will never do white cages again lol. My Proline was white and despite claims of nothing sticking to it, there were stains inside it from my boa. Black cages all the way from now on haha.

Caesar and Pat have both slept in ways i just couldnt imagine lol. Vicky has slept weird before too like when i caught her propping her head 90 degrees to her body against her water bowl lol.

And Caesar might 'need' new digs but right now, my wallet cant afford his new digs lol. I got a bunch of higher ticket bills i need to pay off as well as paying off Pat's cage i ordered today plus his RHP plus i still got to find Coffea or Manzanita perches or if i fail there, order a few sets of S3D Acetal perch holders and an elevated water bowl holder, plus order a few rods of green Acetal and a few long silk vines to hang from the ceiling of the cage. So right now, Pat's PVC cage is getting the extra cash. 

I'm sure I'll cave though before the end of the year and get Caesar a bigger cage. He is such a good boy  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (04-28-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

How much time and energy you put into Ceasar I am sure his current home will be more than adequate , can not wait to see Pats new home. Wish ever reticulated python had a owner like you , you truly understand and desire to give him the best life possible that's no small achievement anyone who says otherwise obviously never been around the gentle giants 😊 plus he looks pretty please and knows he is well cared for amazing noodle but even more amazing person who cares for him big thumbs up, standing ovation 👏👏👏

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, was cleaning Caesar's cage today and decided to snap some pics that givean idea of how much he has grown. He almost seems more like a mainland male now than a SD lol. Luckily he is such a sweetie.

----------

C.Marie (04-29-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-29-2018),_Stearns84_ (04-29-2018),_zina10_ (04-28-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Oh he is glamorous,  the second picture looks like he is coming up for a kiss, love it! And he is so large and in charge from all the fabulous care he receives congratulations  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

The man behind the critters is revealed! He looks great dude. I feel like hes longer than he looks in the photos. Hes definitely bigger than Gerald but definitely smaller than Phyllis, which is like a perfect size in my opinion. Glad hes doing so well for you. Phyllis is on day 5 post feed tomorrow but she took a huge piss just now so that means shell poop tomorrow or maybe early the next day. Which is 6-7 days after feeding. I may have to try out monster feeders for f/t and start giving her 2lb+ rabbits. A colossal rat is barely noticeable after she eats

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-29-2018),_Stearns84_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> The man behind the critters is revealed! He looks great dude. I feel like hes longer than he looks in the photos. Hes definitely bigger than Gerald but definitely smaller than Phyllis, which is like a perfect size in my opinion. Glad hes doing so well for you. Phyllis is on day 5 post feed tomorrow but she took a huge piss just now so that means shell poop tomorrow or maybe early the next day. Which is 6-7 days after feeding. I may have to try out monster feeders for f/t and start giving her 2lb+ rabbits. A colossal rat is barely noticeable after she eats


Haha yup, the man behind the reptiles is revealed  :Razz:  And thanks about his look. I think Caesar looks pretty good too lol. I really dont know exactly how long Caesar is as i cant really get him to sit still to measure. I just use the cage as a measuring tool. I'm guessing around 8 feet. Regardless though, when he is on me, he is so much snake lol. Honestly, if i didnt raise him from a baby and just went in cold and tried to hold him around my body and stuff, i would be kind of intimidated. Same with Rosey or Vicky. Large constrictors are just so much muscle mass and just rock solid. you can feel that if they wanted to, they could mess you up.

So Phyllis is settled on the 7 day feeding schedule? I'm still not sure about Caesar. I mean 10 days is for sure with him but some days, he seems like he could go 14 and other times, barely lasts 10 days. He hasnt been pushing for a while now so I'm really wondering if his 'bad' behavior was because he wanted a girlfriend.

As for food size, Caesar works well still with a jumbo rat. Well jumbo by the pet shop i use standards. Think last time i weighed them, they were around 340-350 grams. I keep meaning to weigh to weight them again but keep forgetting to buy a new battery for my snake food scale. I do give him an XL guinea pig though also which those might be the times he seems to last more than 10 days.

You know, i really want another GTP or an ETB but i was browsing through Bob Clarks available snakes and saw a male SD ultra anery...i was really tempted as i got that extra T8 laying around hahaha. If only i had room for like 5 more snakes but that aint happening.....nice to dream though haha.

----------

C.Marie (04-29-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Haha yup, the man behind the reptiles is revealed  And thanks about his look. I think Caesar looks pretty good too lol. I really dont know exactly how long Caesar is as i cant really get him to sit still to measure. I just use the cage as a measuring tool. I'm guessing around 8 feet. Regardless though, when he is on me, he is so much snake lol. Honestly, if i didnt raise him from a baby and just went in cold and tried to hold him around my body and stuff, i would be kind of intimidated. Same with Rosey or Vicky. Large constrictors are just so much muscle mass and just rock solid. you can feel that if they wanted to, they could mess you up.
> 
> So Phyllis is settled on the 7 day feeding schedule? I'm still not sure about Caesar. I mean 10 days is for sure with him but some days, he seems like he could go 14 and other times, barely lasts 10 days. He hasnt been pushing for a while now so I'm really wondering if his 'bad' behavior was because he wanted a girlfriend.
> 
> As for food size, Caesar works well still with a jumbo rat. Well jumbo by the pet shop i use standards. Think last time i weighed them, they were around 340-350 grams. I keep meaning to weigh to weight them again but keep forgetting to buy a new battery for my snake food scale. I do give him an XL guinea pig though also which those might be the times he seems to last more than 10 days.
> 
> You know, i really want another GTP or an ETB but i was browsing through Bob Clarks available snakes and saw a male SD ultra anery...i was really tempted as i got that extra T8 laying around hahaha. If only i had room for like 5 more snakes but that aint happening.....nice to dream though haha.


Absolutely, if I started working with her at her current size instead of working up from a noodle the size of a big pencil shed be an intimidating first large constrictor. I can read her very well though since I raised her from three weeks onwards and she is very easy to manage except occasionally when she doesnt want to go back in her cage.
And shes barely making it to 7 days. Pushing pretty good at day 6. Shes 20lbs and is still growing so she needs either bigger or more frequent meals.
Seeing you get all the snakes makes me want more snakes haha. Between you and Gio I kinda want a locality bcc. But on the same hand Id like to breed Phyllis and Gerald someday and keep a baby or two as well... only have three cages and three critters though so thats helping keep me in check 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Absolutely, if I started working with her at her current size instead of working up from a noodle the size of a big pencil she’d be an intimidating first large constrictor. I can read her very well though since I raised her from three weeks onwards and she is very easy to manage except occasionally when she doesn’t want to go back in her cage.
> And she’s barely making it to 7 days. Pushing pretty good at day 6. She’s 20lbs and is still growing so she needs either bigger or more frequent meals.
> Seeing you get all the snakes makes me want more snakes haha. Between you and Gio I kinda want a locality bcc. But on the same hand I’d like to breed Phyllis and Gerald someday and keep a baby or two as well... only have three cages and three critters though so that’s helping keep me in check 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, well cant go wrong with a BCC. I love Gina. She is such a sweetie too and so laid back. For the most part i am more scared of her falling off me than she is haha. She is pretty carefree.

And thats insane Phyllis is barely making 7 days. Like i said, i think Caesar has finally reached a mellow point either from growth or from getting over wanting to breed. Well see how he goes and next year too. Then i will be able to tell more if his pushing is from breeding or not. Regardless, i am so glad he quit pushing as that was a point of great worry for me as he always had a scuff on his chin or somewhere from it. Now watch, i mention this and he will start pushing again haha.

The good thing about boas compared to retics is they are much cheaper to feed and house lol. I only have to change out the boas' cypress about every 2-3 months and i feed the big girls every 3-4 weeks and the little kids every 2 weeks. Caesar i have to change his cypress every month and feed him every 10 days...hoping to go to 14 days.

I will say though, inside the cage, Caesar is much more social and interactive to me. Outside the cages and all the snakes are pretty much the same. Pat's pretty hilarious inside his cage. If you wake him up during the day, he will become Mr. Grump and hiss at you and then move to the other side of the perch and curl back up. Surprisingly when it gets close to night, he will just stare at my hand when i reach in to change his water. I have been waiting to get bit but the little worm doesnt seem to be much of a biter or striker. He seems to like to inspect stuff first unless i make him wait 8-9 days for food. Then when he smells that mouse, he wags his tail vigorously and grabs the mouse haha.

And my days of mass buying snakes is pretty well over. Once i get Pat's cage set up, I'll probably use the 18x18x18 for either an ETB or another GTP and the extra T8 will go to probably another retic in all truthfulness. I love boas but another baby retic sounds fun as Caesar grew too fast and isnt my little baby worm anymore lol. I want either a SD ultra or ultra ivory....doesnt really matter as i wont be breeding so having a white or lavender wont matter or i have been looking at those mochinos. I havent seen SD mochinos though which was kind f the reason i was browsing Bob Clarks site  :Smile:

----------

C.Marie (04-29-2018),_jmcrook_ (04-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## DLena

> Well it might just be me but since his shed, Caesar seems to be changing colors. He's starting to develop the white head like I've seen on a lot of tigers. pretty excited.
> Before shed
> 
> 
> After shed
> 
> You can see below his nostril and back to under his eye is starting to turn white and the top of head is starting to go white too. Gonna be hot if his head turns white and he keeps the orange stripe down his back.


Caesar is maturing so nicely. Hes very handsome. Keeping that stripe WOULD be so amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Love everything about him. Rainbow destroyed her cage last night. Fed her 3 days ago and last night she pooped and pissed everywhere Then she began the shedding process. Gave me a good chance to clean the blood up also from the chicken massacre. I have to admit I had a larger fear of retics before getting her. Now I just work hard to show her proper respect when handling. So far so good. Caesar looks amazing and keep up the good work.

 Both times Rainbow has shed she gets it all off but is in many pieces. Her humidity is 60-70%. Is that to low or is she just growing to fast?

----------


## Sauzo

> Love everything about him. Rainbow destroyed her cage last night. Fed her 3 days ago and last night she pooped and pissed everywhere Then she began the shedding process. Gave me a good chance to clean the blood up also from the chicken massacre. I have to admit I had a larger fear of retics before getting her. Now I just work hard to show her proper respect when handling. So far so good. Caesar looks amazing and keep up the good work.
> 
>  Both times Rainbow has shed she gets it all off but is in many pieces. Her humidity is 60-70%. Is that to low or is she just growing to fast?


Thanks. 60% is low. The lowest i let anyone get is around 65% but i prefer to keep to them around 70-85%. As long as there is no standing water or condensation 24/7. I get spikes of condensation for a day or two after i give the cypress a good soaking but it dries out. You just dont want wet substrate or like i said, dripping condensation 24/7. A couple days is fine and it seems the snakes actually like it.

Heck the little boas' cages sit around 87% with all the plants i got in there and the cypress is dry. They love it and i catch them stretched out at night. Louie and Rango are in shed again since being switched to weaned rats but Gina was all hanging out this morning and most of the afternoon. They love the higher humidity.

Also was pretty funny yesterday. Got in an argument with a guy on FB who was saying my retic wasnt a SD, it was a mainland. He pretty much said, if it's under 50% SD blood, its not a SD. Then he tried to use the comparison of if you were 87% italian and 13% black, would you call yourself a black. I said no and with that, my retic is 37.5% SD, 31.5% dwarf and 31% mainland. Would you call him a SD/D cross or a mainland? I swear, my threads on FB seem to attract the idiots. Had another guy a while ago say my BCL wasnt a BCL because he didnt have the head stamp cross and that only Stockl has true BCL.....funny part is my BCL's parents came from Legacy Reptiles and Vin Russo. And even more funny...Stockl didnt discover the BCL...Russo did....

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar trying to be stealthy.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-03-2018),C.Marie (05-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-03-2018),_Kcl_ (05-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-03-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

He really looks fabulous,  hopefully he doesn't get on this vine bad side  :Wink:  so what did that guy reply when you pointed out Ceaser fabulous blood lines , knowing how know it all's work probably nothing  :Razz:  don't worry Sauzo his jealous of Ceaser because he is such a handsome little noodle inside and out you raised him up very well  :Good Job:

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-03-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Love it! How much does he weigh now?




> Caesar trying to be stealthy.

----------


## Sauzo

> He really looks fabulous,  hopefully he doesn't get on this vine bad side  so what did that guy reply when you pointed out Ceaser fabulous blood lines , knowing how know it all's work probably nothing  don't worry Sauzo his jealous of Ceaser because he is such a handsome little noodle inside and out you raised him up very well


Thanks. He quit arguing. Either i wore him out or he realized that his analogy of of it has to be 50%+ to be a called an SD still applies in my case as Caesar is predominately SD so calling him a mainland would be less correct as mainland is the least of his bloodline. The point he pretty much quit was when he used the analogy of 'if you are 87% italian and 13% black, would you call yourself black?'. Then i answered no, i would call myself italian and with that regarding my snake, he is 37.5% SD, 31.5% dwarf and 31% mainland. Should i call him a mainland? That's when he said he was done lol. He more or less proved my point. Regardless though, i was pretty done arguing as i kind of felt like an idiot arguing with some random guy on FB on my snake which i clearly know what he is.




> Love it! How much does he weigh now?


No idea. Never weighed him as i only have a food scale which i use to weigh food for new snakes so i know what I'm dealing with. He is pretty freakin heavy though. Probably about on par with my 7 foot boa even though she is more thick but shorter.

----------

C.Marie (05-03-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar trying to sleep. He didnt seem to happy with me lifting his hide up to take a pic lol.

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-11-2018),Gio (05-10-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

He really is a glorious noodle,  should have known all that personality and good looks couldn't fit inside a seven footer,  great picture  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-10-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Caesar trying to sleep. He didnt seem to happy with me lifting his hide up to take a pic lol.


Looks good.

2nd birthday has to be right around the corner.

You think he's an 8 footer now correct?

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> He really is a glorious noodle,  should have known all that personality and good looks couldn't fit inside a seven footer,  great picture


Thanks. He is packed with personality for a snake.




> Looks good.
> 
> 2nd birthday has to be right around the corner.
> 
> You think he's an 8 footer now correct?


Thanks and yeah, I dont remember the exact day in May, think it was the 22nd. But yeah this month he is 2 years old.

Well, i dont have an exact measurement as he doesnt cooperate much but when he stretches out in his cage, he is the full length of the cage and around 2/3 of a side too. So he's close to 8 feet.

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-11-2018),C.Marie (05-11-2018),Gio (05-12-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks. He is packed with personality for a snake.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and yeah, I dont remember the exact day in May, think it was the 22nd. But yeah this month he is 2 years old.
> 
> Well, i dont have an exact measurement as he doesnt cooperate much but when he stretches out in his cage, he is the full length of the cage and around 2/3 of a side too. So he's close to 8 feet.


I think he's a about a foot longer than Wallace and a bit thicker. Wallace is about a Red Bull can thick maybe a tad more.

I think our dudes are 13 days apart if I recall.

And as far as measuring LOL!!!!  Yeah,, I'm eyeballing it and calling it. Not one to sit still here either.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-12-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I think he's a about a foot longer than Wallace and a bit thicker. Wallace is about a Red Bull can thick maybe a tad more.
> 
> I think our dudes are 13 days apart if I recall.
> 
> And as far as measuring LOL!!!!  Yeah,, I'm eyeballing it and calling it. Not one to sit still here either.


I hear ya on measuring the squirrelly ones hahha! I got a decent eyeball/cage measurement on Gerald earlier when changing his water. He might be closer to 8 now but probably about the girth of a red bull can too.  definitely stretches about one long side and both short sides of the cage. Downgraded to just a warm hide so he has more room to stretch out. Guess I really should put more serious thought into whether to get him a bigger cage or get an 8 footer for Phyllis and give Gerald her T25...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (05-18-2018),Gio (05-12-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I hear ya on measuring the squirrelly ones hahha! I got a decent eyeball/cage measurement on Gerald earlier when changing his water. He might be closer to 8’ now but probably about the girth of a red bull can too.  definitely stretches about one long side and both short sides of the cage. Downgraded to just a warm hide so he has more room to stretch out. Guess I really should put more serious thought into whether to get him a bigger cage or get an 8 footer for Phyllis and give Gerald her T25...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.......8 footer for Phyllis.......  :Very Happy:  And dang, Gerald has caught up to Caesar in length. This might mean Caesar is slowing down growing, i hope so lol.

----------

Gio (05-12-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I think he's a about a foot longer than Wallace and a bit thicker. Wallace is about a Red Bull can thick maybe a tad more.
> 
> I think our dudes are 13 days apart if I recall.
> 
> And as far as measuring LOL!!!!  Yeah,, I'm eyeballing it and calling it. Not one to sit still here either.


Kind of surprised how close they are in size with such a huge difference in feeding we did and of course, i bet the 43% dwarf and 12% less mainland play into that foot shorter over Caesar. Like i said, I'm just glad Caesar is an attention/petting monster and not a mean retic lol.

----------

Gio (05-12-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Kind of surprised how close they are in size with such a huge difference in feeding we did and of course, i bet the 43% dwarf and 12% less mainland play into that foot shorter over Caesar. Like i said, I'm just glad Caesar is an attention/petting monster and not a mean retic lol.


Yes,

But remember I was feeding him medium rats from day one, and I think you were on smalls.

So maybe the difference I gained was on the front end of things.

I fed today after 2 weeks and he was completely mental. Wasn't sure if I was going to even get the door open. 

I'll feed again on his Bday June 1.


JM,

Gerald looks awesome!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-12-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Yes,
> 
> But remember I was feeding him medium rats from day one, and I think you were on smalls.
> 
> So maybe the difference I gained was on the front end of things.
> 
> I fed today after 2 weeks and he was completely mental. Wasn't sure if I was going to even get the door open. 
> 
> I'll feed again on his Bday June 1.
> ...


Lol, i think your retic finally got the memo. Caesar was mental from about 2 hours after i unboxed him and gave him his first rat. He never stopped after that and just got worse as he grew up until probably the past few months when he has started mellowing out on the food drive but once he smells food, he turns psycho again haha.

I am actually going to try to go 2 weeks with Caesar once i find him a nice big rabbit. He was going 10 days being underfed pretty much on 360 gram jumbo rats. Maybe if i up him to the actual right size food, he might last a lot longer in between feedings. I really hope so. Already pushed Pat out to every 10 days from 7 days and he doesnt seem very happy. He has been out on the front perch every night about 5 mins after cage lights go out trying to caudal lure dinner lol. Really funny if you put your finger down on the bottom of the front door on the outside and walk it by like its a mouse. He goes into overdrive with the tail haha.

----------

Gio (05-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-13-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Lol, i think your retic finally got the memo. Caesar was mental from about 2 hours after i unboxed him and gave him his first rat. He never stopped after that and just got worse as he grew up until probably the past few months when he has started mellowing out on the food drive but once he smells food, he turns psycho again haha.
> 
> I am actually going to try to go 2 weeks with Caesar once i find him a nice big rabbit. He was going 10 days being underfed pretty much on 360 gram jumbo rats. Maybe if i up him to the actual right size food, he might last a lot longer in between feedings. I really hope so. Already pushed Pat out to every 10 days from 7 days and he doesnt seem very happy. He has been out on the front perch every night about 5 mins after cage lights go out trying to caudal lure dinner lol. Really funny if you put your finger down on the bottom of the front door on the outside and walk it by like its a mouse. He goes into overdrive with the tail haha.


Oh Wallace has always been nuts during feeding. If I skipped today hed have been fine. Once its time though hes nuts. 

Sniper and Wallace ate today. At almost 6 years old the boa is hitting a bit of a growth spurt.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Oh Wallace has always been nuts during feeding. If I skipped today hed have been fine. Once its time though hes nuts. 
> 
> Sniper and Wallace ate today. At almost 6 years old the boa is hitting a bit of a growth spurt.


Lol so has Rosey. She is in blue right now. Since around January this year, she is has shed twice. She is having a growth spurt too.

And gave Caesar his open door time too. He's been pretty quiet recently. I'm actually kind of relieved as it's given me a bit of a breather.

----------

C.Marie (05-18-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Lol so has Rosey. She is in blue right now. Since around January this year, she is has shed twice. She is having a growth spurt too.
> 
> And gave Caesar his open door time too. He's been pretty quiet recently. I'm actually kind of relieved as it's given me a bit of a breather.


Cool and good to know.  Thinking hes maybe topped or topping off.

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Cool and good to know.  Thinking hes maybe topped or topping off.


I hope he's topping off lol. I'm not planning for a 10+ foot snake haha.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-13-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I hope he's topping off lol. I'm not planning for a 10+ foot snake haha.


Lol neither was I and youve seen what I ended up with. Better to plan for 10 and be happy when he ends up 8.5 instead. At my rate Im planning for 12 and hoping to god she slows down soon, as Im a solo keeper and not a big dude either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-13-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Lol neither was I and youve seen what I ended up with. Better to plan for 10 and be happy when he ends up 8.5 instead. At my rate Im planning for 12 and hoping to god she slows down soon, as Im a solo keeper and not a big dude either 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen your Instagram photos,  those guns.  



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I've seen your Instagram photos,  those guns.  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wha??! Is JM taking provocative pics of himself on Instagram!!?? Ohhlala  :Razz:

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-14-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Wha??! Is JM taking provocative pics of himself on Instagram!!?? Ohhlala


Nah, Im just a stud and its hard to hide it in photos lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-14-2018),_Stearns84_ (05-14-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I hope he's topping off lol. I'm not planning for a 10+ foot snake haha.


LOL.... I am planning on a 15' and hoping for less than 20'. Seams like Rainbow is making up for lost time. I have had her for 7-8 weeks. She has grown 2 feet and gained 11ish lbs. I want her healthy. I am taking your advice though on upping the size of her prey slowly so she can just eat one and be happy. I am just happy she is mellow. The way you talk about Caesar going nuts with feeding, I am grateful Rainbow seams to be on the calm end of the spectrum of the scale although she did hit the glass as I was heading towards it with a rat last feeding.

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar was sawing some serious logs today. He didnt even move when i slid a door open to get a glare free pic/ He is in for a surprise tonight. He is getting his first rabbit.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-19-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-20-2018),_Stearns84_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Pics of the feeding! How big of a rabbit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Pics of the feeding! How big of a rabbit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea. the batter in my scale died lol. So i'm winging it. It is what they call a 'small'. Looks about the same size as a 2XL guinea pig or pretty close. Just rabbit is much more dense and leaner meat so I'm going to shoot for a 2 week feed on this one and see how far we get. Caesar has been a good boy and hasnt really pushed much if at all. He is busy at night and will windshield wipe the doors but doesnt really push at the center brace anymore. I usually will open the door at night and give him some petting and attention which after about 2-3 hours of on and off petting with his door open and me watching tv, he either will lay down at the doorway and curl up and sit there or he will go ballistic and try and climb down to explore.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Alright, the rabbit got thawed and the Caesar was out and about. Took him about 5 secs to realize what it was but once he saw it was food, it was all over lol.
Here is the rabbit in comparison to a 16.9 oz water bottle. Thing was about as thick as a coke can or a little more.



And Caesar realizing that it was FOOD!!



I actually expected that rabbit to leave a bigger lump but as you can see by the last pic, it's noticeable but I've seen Caesar eat a LOT larger as a baby.

And on a side note, Gina, Louie and Rango i think need to be upsized from weaned rats to small rats. They are all growing like weeds since being switched to rats.

----------

_dakski_ (05-20-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-21-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-20-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2018),_Stearns84_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics,looks like he enjoyed that,he proper coiled it, I think snakes grow much more on rats mine all have

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Great pics,looks like he enjoyed that,he proper coiled it, I think snakes grow much more on rats mine all have
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Yeah, he seemed to like the rabbit...but then again, Caesar has never turned down a meal in over 1.5 years even in shed. Heck he went ballistic 2 hours after i unpacked him and shoved him in a T10 and ate like a champ...never stopped after that haha.

And yeah, i noticed when i switched my snakes over from adult mice to weaned rats and then small rats, they just exploded in growth, then slowed back down again.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Ive just put my bigger ones to mediums from small rats and spread to 3weeks , hopefully that will help fill them  but last night even tho they was given it on Tuesday they was at the glass , probably could smell the food Id just given to my little harlequin is is not one yet so still on weekly feed, boas sense of smell is just mad


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Ive just put my bigger ones to mediums from small rats and spread to 3weeks , hopefully that will help fill them  but last night even tho they was given it on Tuesday they was at the glass , probably could smell the food Id just given to my little harlequin is is not one yet so still on weekly feed, boas sense of smell is just mad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Lol yeah, all my snakes have crazy smell. When i am feeding Pat his little mouse, all the boas perk up and are poked out of their hides standing up haha.

And now that it has been a day since Caesar's first rabbit, he is looking pretty satisfied. I am still surprised how little of a dent that rabbit made in him though.

----------

_Kcl_ (05-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Oh look at that handsome babe CONGRATULATIONS Ceaser your first rabbit big mile stone and so happy Sauzo you got your big fella eating rabbits without any trouble. But I heard rabbits smell much worse than rats is this true?

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-20-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Oh look at that handsome babe CONGRATULATIONS Ceaser your first rabbit big mile stone and so happy Sauzo you got your big fella eating rabbits without any trouble. But I heard rabbits smell much worse than rats is this true?


Thanks. I really wasnt worried about Caesar eating. He is a garbage can and eats anything lol. From my experience with feeding the boas rabbits, i havent noticed difference in poop.

----------

C.Marie (05-25-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Gratz on the rabbit feeding. I am always so amazed at how quickly they digest and the size of food they can handle. Shiva (my BP) took her first medium rat last Thursday. I never thought she would have gotten it down. She is 700+ grams now. Took her a min to get it down but she crawled back in her hide and is digesting still. If she is out tonight will hold her a min. Monty has gotten in the habit of striking his glass when I put him back into his enclosure. It amazes me how quickly retics can go from calm to SUPPRISE! Let me know how long before Caesar is back on the move. He is looking nice and satisfied for sure. 




> Lol yeah, all my snakes have crazy smell. When i am feeding Pat his little mouse, all the boas perk up and are poked out of their hides standing up haha.
> 
> And now that it has been a day since Caesar's first rabbit, he is looking pretty satisfied. I am still surprised how little of a dent that rabbit made in him though.

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-21-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol he poked his head out last night when i was changing water for everyone. He came to the front of the cage, i gave him some petting and he went back behind the warm side hide. He hasnt been in a food coma since he was a baby. I would have to feed him something like a medium rabbit to probably get him into food coma haha.

Caesar has only struck the glass once. He has shot out of the door a few times though but only when he actually smelled food as a youngin. The boas though have struck the glass. Pretty much only Rango a couple times, Gina a couple times, Vicky a couple times and Louie about a dozen times haha. He is a freak though. Was shy as heck for about a year but if he smelled food, all his shyness went out the window and he became a loaded spring of teeth.

----------


## Skyrivers

I hope once a week is good for Monty? I might have to move him to 5 days for a while. He is young and I think he smells my ASFs in the other room.  3 feet and skinny. I did feed him something of the correct size Thursday. I might have to feed him tonight or tomorrow. He never slows down it seams. No aggression when being taken out or handled. Just when put back. 

For the past 2 weeks the 7 day schedule for Rainbow has worked. I just want her happy and healthy. Happy and healthy means she is in a good mood. LOL.




> Lol he poked his head out last night when i was changing water for everyone. He came to the front of the cage, i gave him some petting and he went back behind the warm side hide. He hasnt been in a food coma since he was a baby. I would have to feed him something like a medium rabbit to probably get him into food coma haha.
> 
> Caesar has only struck the glass once. He has shot out of the door a few times though but only when he actually smelled food as a youngin. The boas though have struck the glass. Pretty much only Rango a couple times, Gina a couple times, Vicky a couple times and Louie about a dozen times haha. He is a freak though. Was shy as heck for about a year but if he smelled food, all his shyness went out the window and he became a loaded spring of teeth.

----------


## Sauzo

> I hope once a week is good for Monty? I might have to move him to 5 days for a while. He is young and I think he smells my ASFs in the other room.  3 feet and skinny. I did feed him something of the correct size Thursday. I might have to feed him tonight or tomorrow. He never slows down it seams. No aggression when being taken out or handled. Just when put back. 
> 
> For the past 2 weeks the 7 day schedule for Rainbow has worked. I just want her happy and healthy. Happy and healthy means she is in a good mood. LOL.


No idea how old your snakes are but if i had a choice, i would like to feed Caesar every 2 weeks. For babies, once a week is fine but after a year or so, i like to push them out to every 2 weeks if i can.

----------


## Skyrivers

> No idea how old your snakes are but if i had a choice, i would like to feed Caesar every 2 weeks. For babies, once a week is fine but after a year or so, i like to push them out to every 2 weeks if i can.


Rainbow is 2 years and 2 months old. I would like her to be on a 2 week schedule but man she had problem waiting 7 days. At that point she even flips her water bowl over which is a 5 quart oil pan that is half full of water. I know if I come home and everything is moved around she needs food that day! I think now that she is eating proper meals she is growing lots again. Like I said she gained 11lbs and 2 feet in length in 7 weeks. That is a lot of growth. I think this is week 9 and she shed last night for the 3rd time in my care. I am grateful she is easy to handle and hope she stays that way.

Monty? My guess is a 3-4 month old. He is active except for the 2 days after feeding and then moving around again. He is always hungry but I am trying to keep him on 7 day feedings with a ASF rat crawler snack on day 4. They are small and is more of a snack than a meal and doesn't slow him down. 

If I am doing something wrong please correct me. What would you do with those personalities?

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar enjoying a petting session. Such a 'needy' snake lol. Thank god he doesnt push anymore, just windshield wipes the glass when he wants some attention and petting haha.

----------

_Avsha531_ (05-29-2018),_Dxw425_ (05-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Caesar enjoying a petting session. Such a 'needy' snake lol. Thank god he doesnt push anymore, just windshield wipes the glass when he wants some attention and petting haha.


He looks very nice and satisfied. Keep up the good work.

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Caesar enjoying a petting session. Such a 'needy' snake lol. Thank god he doesnt push anymore, just windshield wipes the glass when he wants some attention and petting haha.


That is a big thick head!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-29-2018)

----------


## Gio

HEY!!!!!


Did he get his birthday wishes??


He's 2 now,,, I'm going to wish him HBD in case I missed it.  I think May 23rdish???

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-01-2018),_Sauzo_ (06-01-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

My word what a big softy Ceaser is , really enjoying his time with dad I see, :Wink:  really warms my heart to see you two together best wishes always ..

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-01-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Fresh cypress for Caesar and he seems pretty happy as well. This guy goes through 2 bags of the Zoo Med Forest Floor cypress every month or so. Retics are fun they said.....retics are great they said.......they never said retics were expensive to keep though  :Razz:

----------

Gio (06-07-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-06-2018),_Stearns84_ (06-06-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Worth every penny I say , you have really raised him well, and now he is over his terrible twos at least he won't be trashing it when his hangry , I love his enclosure simple but sweet the master piece in it? Ceaser a course. Every time I see him he looks even better than the time before? If that is even possible  :Wink:  What size hides do you use for him now? And can I adopt him as the nephew I never had  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Worth every penny I say , you have really raised him well, and now he is over his terrible twos at least he won't be trashing it when his hangry , I love his enclosure simple but sweet the master piece in it? Ceaser a course. Every time I see him he looks even better than the time before? If that is even possible  What size hides do you use for him now? And can I adopt him as the nephew I never had


Thanks. Yeah he seems to have mellowed out on the pushing so thank god. The big boas and Caesar all get Reptile Basic jumbo hides.

----------

C.Marie (06-06-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Fresh cypress for Caesar and he seems pretty happy as well. This guy goes through 2 bags of the Zoo Med Forest Floor cypress every month or so. Retics are fun they said.....retics are great they said.......they never said retics were expensive to keep though


LOL. I am lucky (or unlucky) that she either pees and poops in her water bowl or while being handled. Monty is not as picky and just goes where every and when ever so takes a little more cleaning than Rainbow does. The only time I have a big mess with Rainbow is feeding time. She loves to squish and fling blood out of her prey. 

He looks so happy. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Zincubus

> LOL. I am lucky (or unlucky) that she either pees and poops in her water bowl or while being handled. Monty is not as picky and just goes where every and when ever so takes a little more cleaning than Rainbow does. The only time I have a big mess with Rainbow is feeding time. She loves to squish and fling blood out of her prey. 
> 
> He looks so happy. Keep up the good work.


I have three water dishes in my Retic viv , different sizes and on different places. Just in car of accidents so there's always a supply of  clean water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (06-07-2018),C.Marie (06-07-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

I guess I'm lucky, I've never had Caesar piss or poop in a water bowl. And only have had him piss and poop outside the cage once.....on my foot and the floor. And even luckier, Caesar's poops have always been a very solid well formed gigantic tootsie roll so its pretty easy to pick up with a paper towel lol.

----------

C.Marie (06-07-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I guess I'm lucky, I've never had Caesar piss or poop in a water bowl. And only have had him piss and poop outside the cage once.....on my foot and the floor. And even luckier, Caesar's poops have always been a very solid well formed gigantic tootsie roll so its pretty easy to pick up with a paper towel lol.


Hers are solid for the most part also. She just pees a LOT. Is what they do.

----------


## Sauzo

> Hers are solid for the most part also. She just pees a LOT. Is what they do.


Yup lol.

----------


## Sauzo

So Caesar finally quit pushing which im thankful for.....but now he has found something new that is just as annoying. For those familiar with AP T25 cages with a shelf, there are the shelf holders. Well the end shelf holders are about an inch away from the wall of the cage. So Caesar has decided it is now fun to shove his head between the end brace and the wall and literally lift his shelf off the braces and then let it crash down which make a pretty darn loud noise. He does this a few times and then gets bored and wanders off but eventually comes back to make more noise lol. I swear, he just finds ways to get into trouble lol.

----------

C.Marie (06-11-2018),_Dxw425_ (06-11-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2018),_Stearns84_ (06-11-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Ceaser  is such a silly fella, just trying to bash out a tune or two for you but what's a noodle to do no thumbs, well hands for that matter :ROFL: . That's using your head Ceaser just make sure it doesn't get stuck  :Wink:

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-11-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> So Caesar finally quit pushing which im thankful for.....but now he has found something new that is just as annoying. For those familiar with AP T25 cages with a shelf, there are the shelf holders. Well the end shelf holders are about an inch away from the wall of the cage. So Caesar has decided it is now fun to shove his head between the end brace and the wall and literally lift his shelf off the braces and then let it crash down which make a pretty darn loud noise. He does this a few times and then gets bored and wanders off but eventually comes back to make more noise lol. I swear, he just finds ways to get into trouble lol.


This made me laugh. They play. I think all animals play. He is enjoying something new to move around. The side bonus is that it annoys you.

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> This made me laugh. They play. I think all animals play. He is enjoying something new to move around. The side bonus is that it annoys you.


Well he does a lot of stuff to piss me off lol. One of his old things he liked to do was push substrate into piles and then shove a hide across the bare cage floor which is like nails on a chalkboard. I solved that by just using 2 bags of substrate now which makes it deep enough that he cant really push it all away to make a clear 'runway' for the hide haha. So now he 'thumps' his shelf up and down. I thought someone was outside the house or an animal. I followed the sound and looked in Caesar's cage to see his head stuffed in there and one side of the shelf bouncing up and down making noise. I slid a door open and started touching his tail and back section which made him quit after a couple more thumps. Then he came over to the open door and sat there with his head on the litter dam looking at me lol. I will say one thing, retics are loaded with personality. Like i've said before, Caesar and Harley both make my day with their interaction.

----------


## Skyrivers

> Well he does a lot of stuff to piss me off lol. One of his old things he liked to do was push substrate into piles and then shove a hide across the bare cage floor which is like nails on a chalkboard. I solved that by just using 2 bags of substrate now which makes it deep enough that he cant really push it all away to make a clear 'runway' for the hide haha. So now he 'thumps' his shelf up and down. I thought someone was outside the house or an animal. I followed the sound and looked in Caesar's cage to see his head stuffed in there and one side of the shelf bouncing up and down making noise. I slid a door open and started touching his tail and back section which made him quit after a couple more thumps. Then he came over to the open door and sat there with his head on the litter dam looking at me lol. I will say one thing, retics are loaded with personality. Like i've said before, Caesar and Harley both make my day with their interaction.


LOL. I know how you feel. I think as a pet, Rainbow has been the most rewarding of all my snakes. Took her out last night and allow her to roam the living room some. She was like, "I'm free!" in the beginning but then just explored a little. Has to work some to keep her on top of things instead of under the couch. Monty has decided under his water bowl is a great hide and he burrows and makes him a home with 2 escape routs. He is defensive of him little self made hide too. He randomly strikes if something moves by the openings. Then he is like, "Oh, not food?" Going to build Rainbow a larger hide tonight when I get home. Poor girl doesn't fit anymore.

----------

C.Marie (06-23-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Saw on Animal plastic Facebook page the had a post looking for pictures of your enclosure already in use and aromatic thought of your fabulous collection and enclosure, diffently  would be awesome to see your fabulous collection on the animal plastic website, I hope this Isn't overly presumptuous but you do have such a magnificent set up.  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  best wishes always..

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

How's Ceasar?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-30-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> How's Ceasar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Being Caesar lol. He has a scrape on the top of his head behind one eye from shoving the shelf up and down. But on a plus note, it's day 12 and he is still quiet except when the humidity gets high. Then he starts going crazy. Once i open a door and let it dry out some, he goes back to relaxing.

----------

C.Marie (07-01-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-01-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar decided to hang out on the shelf.

----------

_Dxw425_ (07-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Caesar decided to hang out on the shelf.


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

He looks great. Can you take a photo of him next to something I can use to gauge his size compared to Rainbow?

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

At his thickest part, he's probably about as thick as a red bull can or between that and a pop can.

----------


## Skyrivers

Guessing Rainbow is larger around then. 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

He is such a graceful model or maybe you are just really good at taking pictures,  either way Ceaser is looking  phenomenal :Good Job:  thank you for sharing and best wishes always..

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Guessing Rainbow is larger around then. 
> 
> Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


Makes sense since yours is a female and a mainland.

----------


## Skyrivers

> Makes sense since yours is a female and a mainland.


True and growing so fast. After eating that guanine pig on the 29th of June, she has gone 12 days between feedings but last night she was hungry. She has pooped several times but she pooped out the fur last night and that is that last of the guanine pig. I took another one out of the freezer this morning to defrost today. I am sure she will eat tonight for sure. 12 days is a record for her. 

Has Caesar made it 14 days yet? That is my goal.

----------


## Sauzo

> True and growing so fast. After eating that guanine pig on the 29th of June, she has gone 12 days between feedings but last night she was hungry. She has pooped several times but she pooped out the fur last night and that is that last of the guanine pig. I took another one out of the freezer this morning to defrost today. I am sure she will eat tonight for sure. 12 days is a record for her. 
> 
> Has Caesar made it 14 days yet? That is my goal.


Yeah Caesar is up to 14 days on jumbo rats now. As a baby, he was eating every 5-10 days. He has slowed down growing and is pretty content for the most part. He has his nights where he just causes trouble like bouncing the shelf up and down making a thumping noise most of the night or something windshield wipes the doors but overall he is mellow compared to breeding season when he was ballistic and was pushing like a champ.

----------

C.Marie (07-11-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Oh I heard of  windshield wipers never saw it if you can get a picture and share it that be awesome sauce  :Good Job:

----------


## Sauzo

Havent seen Caesar is about two weeks but today he finally came out of his hide and is ready to shed i think.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

C.Marie (07-16-2018),Gio (07-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-17-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

OMG, it's a green cartoon version of Caesar!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

C.Marie (07-27-2018),Gio (07-20-2018),MitchTheReptileDad (07-27-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-19-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

That is too funny. Looks like Rainbow after she eat her first guanine pig.  :Very Happy:

----------

C.Marie (07-27-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Ceaser really is a hoot , hope he is doing fabulous (I am sure he is with all the TLC you give :Wink: )

----------


## Sauzo

So here i thought i was home free...wrong!! Caesar has now decided when he is hungry, he will thump the shelf ALL night long which ends up rubbing 2 spots raw on his head.......and again, they said 'retics are fun, retics are smart'.........i love Caesar but sometimes i just want to shove a valium in a guinea pig lol

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-31-2018),C.Marie (07-31-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (09-12-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-31-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-31-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-31-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

He is simply training the silly human! Super smart on his part. Flopping shelf = Food from you! LOL... master plan revealed!




> So here i thought i was home free...wrong!! Caesar has now decided when he is hungry, he will thump the shelf ALL night long which ends up rubbing 2 spots raw on his head.......and again, they said 'retics are fun, retics are smart'.........i love Caesar but sometimes i just want to shove a valium in a guinea pig lol

----------

C.Marie (07-31-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-31-2018),_Sauzo_ (08-01-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

He is still fabulous,  what a clever fella  :Razz:  maybe too clever but you know you wouldn't have him any other way. Plus he did go pretty long before he gave him self a minor boo boo, much better than smashing up his beautiful face :Love:

----------

_Sauzo_ (08-01-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Well Caesar shed and needed his attention. The booger managed to scrape the scrape on his head...again. Put a little dab of Neosporin on it and he wasnt happy about that lol. He rubbed the top of his head on his body.

----------

C.Marie (09-08-2018),MAC1 (09-10-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Oh boy that handsome stinker is a handful at times isn't he, lovely picture,  hopefully he will leave it alone so it can heal again. Thank you so much for sharing and best wishes always.. :Good Job:  :Snake:

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Oh boy that handsome stinker is a handful at times isn't he, lovely picture,  hopefully he will leave it alone so it can heal again. Thank you so much for sharing and best wishes always..


Thanks. He has been a pretty good boy recently. Really seems to only get pushy when he wants a door opened. Once the door is opened, he will usually just curl up by it for petting and then sit there for hours. Tomorrow i got to go pick up my rat/rabbit order and then going to give him a 1.5lb rabbit to try. If he likes it, going to place a delivery order for a few more. I dont see him turning up his nose as i dont think he has ever refused a meal since he was a baby. Guy will eat anything haha. So hopefully keeping him food coma for a bit will allow his scrape to heal.

----------

C.Marie (09-09-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Sounds like a plan food coma and lots of petting and that scrape will be healed in no time.so you got your mini deep freeze? That will make life easier for sure :Good Job:

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-09-2018)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

I haven't been on the forums in a looong time, but Caesar is looking good despite his troublemaking. lol  About how big do you think he is now, he's looking pretty big, must be close to River's size now.  :Surprised:

----------

_Sauzo_ (09-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> I haven't been on the forums in a looong time, but Caesar is looking good despite his troublemaking. lol  About how big do you think he is now, he's looking pretty big, must be close to River's size now.


Thanks. He's about 8 feet now. Still fits in a RBI jumbo hide with some room to spare. He had his first 1.5lb rabbit last night and didnt know what to make of it for about 30 mins. He just checked it all out and then ate it butt first lol. He's never had rabbit before so he was all confused on what it was. At first he was trying to go around it to come outside the open door and get to me lol. So i had to lay it down on a piece of cardboard and close the door.

----------

C.Marie (09-11-2018)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> Thanks. He's about 8 feet now. Still fits in a RBI jumbo hide with some room to spare. He had his first 1.5lb rabbit last night and didnt know what to make of it for about 30 mins. He just checked it all out and then ate it butt first lol. He's never had rabbit before so he was all confused on what it was. At first he was trying to go around it to come outside the open door and get to me lol. So i had to lay it down on a piece of cardboard and close the door.


Ah.  A foot or two smaller than River then.  Shes eating 1.5-2 lb rabbits and XXXL GPs in addition to her colossal rats now.

Thats funny, poor confused little guy.  Is that the only rabbit hes gotten so far?  He may be more enthusiastic next time, now that he knows what it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Ah.  A foot or two smaller than River then.  Shes eating 1.5-2 lb rabbits and XXXL GPs in addition to her colossal rats now.
> 
> Thats funny, poor confused little guy.  Is that the only rabbit hes gotten so far?  He may be more enthusiastic next time, now that he knows what it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yeah. He got chicks, quails, mice, rats and guinea pigs but i could never get my hands on small enough rabbits for him. So this is his first rabbit but like a champ, he ended up eating it. And yeah, i figure he will be much more enthusiastic as he was the same with guinea pigs when he first experienced those.

----------

C.Marie (09-11-2018)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> Lol yeah. He got chicks, quails, mice, rats and guinea pigs but i could never get my hands on small enough rabbits for him. So this is his first rabbit but like a champ, he ended up eating it. And yeah, i figure he will be much more enthusiastic as he was the same with guinea pigs when he first experienced those.


Lol they each have their own little quirks.  At least hell take rabbits, so hell be set for life, however large he gets.

I want to give River some fowl, but I havent found any large enough for her yet.  I have some chickens, but they arent full grown, and are about perfect for Dominika and Cloud (6.5-7), but would be snack for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dxw425

How is Caesar doing? Havent seen him in a while

----------


## Sauzo

He's just being Caesar. That is for asking. Here he is happy a couple days after a colossal rat.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (10-28-2018),_Dianne_ (10-28-2018),_Dxw425_ (10-28-2018),Gio (10-28-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-28-2018)

----------


## Gio

> He's just being Caesar. That is for asking. Here he is happy a couple days after a colossal rat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Has he stopped or slowed in growth? I think Wallace has wrapped up his major spurt and has leveled out. He's in shed now, and I'm fairly sure he'll eat less over the winter.

I think Caesar and Wallace are probably close in size. 8.5 feet? 

I still can't measure Wallace, he's too active.

Your boy looks good.

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-30-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> He's just being Caesar. That is for asking. Here he is happy a couple days after a colossal rat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Looks great! such an awesome animal. Do you think you will ever have to feed him anything larger than a colossal rat? Rainbow inhales them and asks for more but she is much larger and still growing. Happy you and him are having a great experience together.

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-30-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Has he stopped or slowed in growth? I think Wallace has wrapped up his major spurt and has leveled out. He's in shed now, and I'm fairly sure he'll eat less over the winter.
> 
> I think Caesar and Wallace are probably close in size. 8.5 feet? 
> 
> I still can't measure Wallace, he's too active.
> 
> Your boy looks good.


Thanks. I cant measure Caesar either. I would guess though about 8-9 feet. He is about 1.5 times the cage length when he stretches out. As for eating less, Caesar is a garbage can and eats anything he can get into his mouth lol.




> Looks great! such an awesome animal. Do you think you will ever have to feed him anything larger than a colossal rat? Rainbow inhales them and asks for more but she is much larger and still growing. Happy you and him are having a great experience together.


Thanks. The biggest Caesar gets are 1.5 lb rabbits which he just inhales like his colossal rats. He would eat more if i let him. He always ate great and started off about 2 hours after i unpacked him back when he was  baby lol.

----------

Gio (10-30-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar shed. Here he is being cranky lol. Didn't want to look at the phone and shoving my hand. Put my hand in there to give you an idea of his size now.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (11-11-2018),_dakski_ (11-06-2018),_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),_Dxw425_ (11-06-2018),Gio (11-11-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

WOW! Beautiful and big boy! Nice job with him.

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## Dianne

What a beauty...incredible color!

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

He looks great. I know what you mean about him inhaling food. Rainbow and Monty both do. Rainbow eating full grown XL guinea pigs likes it is none thing. I have a easy local supply of them so is easy to get them frozen and no shipping. I still give her rats every other meal and quail as a snack from time to time. Even Monty loves the quail. 

So happy he and you are doing great. 

Have you had any issues with attitude this time of year?

Monty has been a jerk for sure.

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> He looks great. I know what you mean about him inhaling food. Rainbow and Monty both do. Rainbow eating full grown XL guinea pigs likes it is none thing. I have a easy local supply of them so is easy to get them frozen and no shipping. I still give her rats every other meal and quail as a snack from time to time. Even Monty loves the quail. 
> 
> So happy he and you are doing great. 
> 
> Have you had any issues with attitude this time of year?
> 
> Monty has been a jerk for sure.


Thanks. Caesar has always had a good personality. Last year, he did get really pushy with the glass doors for a couple weeks I'm assuming because he wanted to breed but otherwise, he is just laid back.

----------


## Skyrivers

> Thanks. Caesar has always had a good personality. Last year, he did get really pushy with the glass doors for a couple weeks I'm assuming because he wanted to breed but otherwise, he is just laid back.


Happy he is so chill. I hope as Monty gets older he will mellow a bit. He is not quite a year yet. He is ok once out of his enclosure but man he defends his home with brute force.

----------


## Sauzo

It was substrate fluff day and search and rescue pops and pees. Lifted the cool hide to see Caesar sleeping in a ball. Guy was oblivious to me stirring substrate around him lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (11-11-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (12-18-2018),_Dianne_ (11-11-2018),Gio (11-11-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-11-2018),_redshepherd_ (12-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks illumines against the  black viv. Such a fantastic snake 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## Justin83

So bright agreed. Awesome...

----------


## Sauzo

> Looks illumines against the  black viv. Such a fantastic snake 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks. I think he was happy as it looks like he was fired up.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar lounging it. Such a lazy boy.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-10-2018),_Dianne_ (12-09-2018),_Dxw425_ (12-09-2018),Gio (12-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Lol, did he regain his shelf privileges? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Lol, did he regain his shelf privileges? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, yeah. He quit thumping it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-09-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Lol, yeah. He quit thumping it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Time to teach him how to make sand castles now.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gio

> Caesar lounging it. Such a lazy boy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


He looks good buddy! Is he fairly topped off in size?

Wallace is decent sized but not "out of control" big.

He's been a very nice captive to this point.

Caesar looks great and I'm happy to hear he's been mellow for you.

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-10-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-13-2018),_Sauzo_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> He looks good buddy! Is he fairly topped off in size?
> 
> Wallace is decent sized but not "out of control" big.
> 
> He's been a very nice captive to this point.
> 
> Caesar looks great and I'm happy to hear he's been mellow for you.


I hope so. He is definitely larger than Rosey but he is laid back. He seems to like to come out and climb up and sit on top of his cage lol. And thanks. Him and the GTPs are now the most personable pets since Harley passed as they definitely notice me and come forward to see whats up even without the cage door opened or anything.

Last night, tweedle dee and tweddle dum aka Pat and Alex both were at the front perches doing synchronized caudal luring when i was standing in front of the cages lol. GTPs are pretty hilarious.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (12-12-2018),_dakski_ (12-13-2018),Gio (12-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-13-2018)

----------


## dakski

Sauzo, 

I must of missed this post the other day. 

Great to hear how well Caesar is doing for you, especially with some of the troubles others have had with retics. 

He's really a handsome guy and to have personality to boot, you got very lucky. Sounds like he did too, having you.

You guys seem like a good pair. I am glad everything is working out so well. 

Keep us posted.

David

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-13-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Sauzo, 
> 
> I must of missed this post the other day. 
> 
> Great to hear how well Caesar is doing for you, especially with some of the troubles others have had with retics. 
> 
> He's really a handsome guy and to have personality to boot, you got very lucky. Sounds like he did too, having you.
> 
> You guys seem like a good pair. I am glad everything is working out so well. 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, i like Caesar. Debated getting rid of him when i thought i might be having 'issues' but every time i put him up for sale and someone would offer to buy him, i backed out as i just couldnt part with him. Like i said, him and the GTPs and the most 'social' pets now if i can use that word for a snake. But Caesar is the top one as i can open a door and 'bug him' and he is fine and just runs away and then sneaks back up to the open door where i bug him again lol. Rosey, Gina and Louie do that too but Caesar is a much more active snake.

----------

_redshepherd_ (12-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-14-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Thanks. Yeah, i like Caesar. Debated getting rid of him when i thought i might be having 'issues' but every time i put him up for sale and someone would offer to buy him, i backed out as i just couldnt part with him. Like i said, him and the GTPs and the most 'social' pets now if i can use that word for a snake. But Caesar is the top one as i can open a door and 'bug him' and he is fine and just runs away and then sneaks back up to the open door where i bug him again lol. Rosey, Gina and Louie do that too but Caesar is a much more active snake.


I love my animals, even Monty, so much I cant part with any of them. I did keep the rescue dwarf boa also. Her name is Ruby now. 

Is good to see him so happy. Good work.

----------


## CALM Pythons

Just looking back to 2016 when you got him. Its amazing how his head changed.... and it looks so cool with all the White 
Hes a good looking boy and I hope my boy is so laid back as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (12-19-2018)

----------

